# DigiZoid ZO FS & ZO FS+ (a.k.a. ZO3) Updates & Discussion Thread



## MizMoxie

***Latest Official Update***
*   Dec 21, 2013*
  
 So I know we initially said zo3 would be ready in time for the holidays, but we decided to change our initial game-plan for the enclosure. Based on the not-so-ideal experience we had getting the previous zo enclosures manufactured, we wanted to avoid going down that road again. However, right before Thanksgiving, we were introduced to a local machinist who's using some nifty new techniques (what exactly I'm not sure), which made us reconsider the custom design option. We've sent him the first design, received his feedback, and now making adjustments to optimize usability/aesthetics/price. We should be hearing back from him sometime this week, and if all goes well, will be finalizing everything to get manufacturing started. 
  
 In the mean time, we've been coordinating everything with our component supplier & circuit board manufacturer to make sure they'll be ready to go as soon as the enclosure manufacturing starts. Based on their rough estimate of lead time, we're looking at 6-8 weeks before we start manufacturing.   
  
 Around that time, we'll start taking pre-orders, and will hopefully have a few engineering samples available to send out for preview. Due to the timing/cost of samples, there will be very limited availability for getting a pre-release sample. I was originally planning to conduct a more extensive beta tester program, but time and resources dictated otherwise — sorry guys! 
  
 I think that pretty much covers everything for now.


----------



## asdfvtn

Subbed! I can't wait for it.


----------



## ShibeSuchBass

I'm legitimately interested. Subbed


----------



## SkyBleu

May we have some images of the new product?


----------



## ClieOS

skybleu said:


> May we have some images of the new product?


 
  
 x2


----------



## krismusic

Really pleased that you are making sure everything is right before releasing this. I'm sure it will be worth the wait as a result. 
Eight weeks though! Gonna be tough!


----------



## Oregonian

Subbed. Want one.


----------



## sloomingbla

Subbed. Cant wait to see how this one turns out.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Want


----------



## krismusic

Mizmoxie. Will it be possible to pre order? There's likely to be quite a demand.


----------



## Lohb

Subscribed


----------



## Oregonian

Are you planning on having any beta testers? I'm sure you can get a few of us interested if it's something you want to do, and seems like a good idea.


----------



## BillsonChang007

oregonian said:


> Are you planning on having any beta testers? I'm sure you can get a few of us interested if it's something you want to do, and seems like a good idea.


 
 +1! 
  
  
 So the product delay was the reason why a few technical spec questions on the ZO3 I asked a few weeks ago was not responded ? xD


----------



## Tr1ppy

Can't wait for this amp. I'm sure it'll be a winner!


----------



## MizMoxie

krismusic said:


> Mizmoxie. Will it be possible to pre order? There's likely to be quite a demand.


 
  
 Yes. We will be offering pre-orders. I don't know when that will start, I we'll definitely let you all know.


----------



## krismusic

Good stuff.


----------



## ANDEROAN

I'm on board! let the contest, er um I mean the waiting begin, lol,


----------



## Deviltooth

I've read reviews of past ZO models, what features/performance will differentiate the third iteration?


----------



## krismusic

http://www.head-fi.org/t/688437/digizoid-zo3-specs


----------



## BillsonChang007

krismusic said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/688437/digizoid-zo3-specs


 
 Yeah that. xD


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

I just have two concerns about ZO3, the first whether how it sounds with treble @ lowest level. The treble boosts won't be of much use for me if it's too bright to begin with. I'm no fan of V-shape signature, I want boosted bass but pretty much equal mid and highs presence. 

 So it still means I have to look for non-emphasized highs bass headphones for my needs as opposed to if ZO3 had the possibility to also decrease highs a little, then I could also look at headphones with emphasized highs and decrease the highs on ZO3 to get the balance I'm looking for.

 The second would be the output impedance, it has been good (low) so far but that's not a garantuee that it wouldn't get higher on ZO3.


----------



## krismusic

rpgwizard said:


> I just have two concerns about ZO3, the first whether how it sounds with treble @ lowest level. The treble boosts won't be of much use for me if it's too bright to begin with. I'm no fan of V-shape signature, I want boosted bass but pretty much equal mid and highs presence.
> 
> 
> So it still means I have to look for non-emphasized highs bass headphones for my needs as opposed to if ZO3 had the possibility to also decrease highs a little, then I could also look at headphones with emphasized highs and decrease the highs on ZO3 to get the balance I'm looking for.
> ...



I can certainly see where you are coming from with this. It may be me being an ignoramus but I don't understand why midrange is not addressed as well as bass and treble. Maybe that is asking for the Zo to be all things. In effect an EQ which I guess is not its aim.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

krismusic said:


> I can certainly see where you are coming from with this. It may be me being an ignoramus but I don't understand why midrange is not addressed as well as bass and treble. Maybe that is asking for the Zo to be all things. In effect an EQ which I guess is not its aim.


 

 It's like the saying goes:
  
 A new audiophile craves bass;
 An established audiophile craves treble;
 A really serious audiophile craves mid-range.

 I've went through all these steps myself in a very noticeable fashion too. As a youngster all I was looking for was slamming bass, when I got that I was happy. Later on I started appriciating a heavy V-shape signature (abused EQing with already V-shape sounding headphones!) Nowadays I can't get into music when the midrange gets pushed behind the sparkliness. I see the midrange as adding "substance" to the music, without substance, you don't have music. I like the feeling of somewhat thick/warm midrange which happens when you have non-emphasized highs. It seems the midrange is the range which takes the longest amount to start appriciating but when you do there's no turning back. I'm still a basshead and I still need to hear the highs but I don't want the mids to get pushed behind the the highs creating a "thin" / analytical sound that fails to "engage" me into the music. It's the _soul_ of the music. So therefore I want a bumped bass but evenly balanced mids vs highs presence.

 For ZO3 it would be simple really to implement, the treble adjustments would just have to go both ways, also to the negative side because cutting one range is the same as boosting the other range. Take away the highs and you get more midrange warmth instead (same as boosting the midrange). I have both a ZO2.3 and ZO2.1 and with Q40 that is fairly balanced in the mids vs highs (especially for its price & the fact that it's a true basshead headphone) I greatly prefer the ZO2.1 because it has more thicker/fullbodied/forward midrange (well lower mids, 250~1000Hz mostly) compared to the ZO2.3. With the ZO2.3 I get a slight V-shape balance and it's therefore not as engaging sounding to me as I love that up-front / in-your-face mids. Therefore I'm worried how ZO3's default signature sounds like, if it's more like ZO2.3, then I will probably end up sticking with ZO2.1.


----------



## krismusic

rpgwizard said:


> It's like the saying goes:
> 
> 
> A new audiophile craves bass;
> ...



I'm not sure if it's down to audiophile status or getting older! 
I have been on the same journey as you though. 
Still love true bass. Not keen on boosted mid bass. 
Need to hear a realistic amount of highs. Cymbal crashes etc. 
Recordings of clapping show up a lot. If they sound natural or papery. 
Midrange to me is where the meat of the music is. I guess what you refer to as substance. 
I am not sure I would want a thick sound. 
I value good separation of all the frequencies. 
That to me is transparency. 
Let's hope Digizoid hear our fretting!


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

krismusic said:


> I am not sure I would want a thick sound.
> I value good separation of all the frequencies.
> That to me is transparency.
> Let's hope Digizoid hear our fretting!


 

 Don't get me wrong, it's a very fine-line between too much of the good and "controlled warmth".  Based on the pairing of amp/source with Q40 it goes either from too warm too slightly too bright sounding. Warmness and transparency walk quite hand in hand, too much warm sound usually leads to worsened transparency or "smearing" as the midrange and bass gets too clouded due to lack of highs. The highs add airiness and helps with separation but likewise too much highs which usually lead to improved transparency (why gently boosted highs of headphones such as HD800, Fostex TH600/900, Hifimans, AKG K70x, AKG K550 and most of the Shure headphones tend to have good separation. But again too much highs can lead to that music feels distant and cold, like analyzing it instead of simply enjoying it. Some people again actually enjoys analyzing music and some likes just feeling "emotion/engagement" with the music (which is the case with me and what the mids brings for me).

 That's the best I can explain it with words, it's not fully clear what I'm talking about until you've experienced it all yourself, run it through your thoughts and see what you feel about the different aspects.


----------



## krismusic

The devil is in the details. 
When I first started getting into Hi Fi I just wanted a sound that was "right". 
I cannot believe how complicated fulfilling that simple requirement has become!


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

krismusic said:


> The devil is in the details.
> When I first started getting into Hi Fi I just wanted a sound that was "right".
> I cannot believe how complicated fulfilling that simple requirement has become!


 

 I've started getting more n more interesting in these kinds of things the longer I've been into the hobby, so much I may write a book about it one day when I get older and have too much sparetime (if it ever gets to that). Without starting to write a whole essay about it, what I personally believe is the key to your holy grail experience in this hobby is first learning to know what you truly prefer. But here's the thing that's tricky and what many seems to look past and don't even stop and think about it. _What_ exactly brings *you *the enjoyment from headphone listening or music listening in general. I feel many people are not aware what _truly _brings the satisfaction.

 For me the answer is getting the feeling of engagement into music, feel the need to having to start dancing, foot-tapping and singing along! This comes for me through a pretty hefty boosted bass in order for me to not just hear the bass but actually_ feeling _it (why if you didn't already figure it out, why I'm a big fan of ZO, as it adds the bass I can feel without ruining the rest of the range in the process!). A midrange that isn't pushed behind the highs, I want a pretty up-front midrange so the instruments and vocals sounds more "in-my-face" but not to the point it hurts transparency too much which is why I still want a balanced mids & highs presence. Soundstaging isn't uber important for me, up-front sound tend to have a smaller soundstage but I'd still prefer reasonably wide but also in-your-face soundstage (like standing on the scene instead of sitting in the back rows) if possible.

 The typical answer you'd get around here would be "hearing the music the way the artist intended it to be sounding". Well I personally think the answer is often a lot more deeper & personal than that and people think they want to hear that when in the reality it doesn't have to be the case at all. But certainly for some people it may be the case, but certainly not for everyone and I think even a lot of those believers think they want that when in reality there's something else that's the reason behind the listening satisfaction.


----------



## krismusic

I would say a sensible aim would be to hear what the Producer intended. The artist is not necessarily technically informed.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

krismusic said:


> I would say a sensible aim would be to hear what the Producer intended. The artist is not necessarily technically informed.


 

 For me it doesn't matter what the producer intended. My goal is the ultimate satisfaction in music listening which may come from a totally different kind of taste than what the producer have! Starting to see my way of thinking? The artist/producer doesn't have to be uninformed at all, even the most informed producers aren't necessarily going to satisfy your music listening habits the best. It could be, but it doesn't have to be. You have to find out for yourself and stop assuming you like something you aren't garantueed to do.

 But all this is starting to get too much offtopic now so let's stop it here.


----------



## krismusic

rpgwizard said:


> now so let's stop it here.



Cool. Interesting though. You and I differ in that I prefer to trust people who have made a lifelong career out of recording rather than my inexpert fumblings. 
If you are fortunate enough to have excellent ears and knowledge great but I know that I do not. I can tell when something is "right" and when something is "wrong" but the tiny increments and adjustments that lie in between are beyond me. Maybe PM if you want to continue...


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

krismusic said:


> Cool. Interesting though. You and I differ in that I prefer to trust people who have made a lifelong career out of recording rather than my inexpert fumblings.
> If you are fortunate enough to have excellent ears and knowledge great but I know that I do not. I can tell when something is "right" and when something is "wrong" but the tiny increments and adjustments that lie in between are beyond me. Maybe PM if you want to continue...


 

 I just felt I had to reply one more time as this reply is kind of like an anti-thesis to my message. My point is that objectively defined "right" sound isn't necessarily what you will enjoy hearing the most. For me that would be lack of bass and maybe a bit too lean and "polite" sound. I like it more aggressive (do not confuse with bright sound). If your senses/brain or whatever that is actually the cause for your headphone listening and makes you enjoy hearing something more than another headphone or sound signature has to offer, then great! Then it's the "right" for you, irrelevant of whether it can be classified objectively "right" or not. That is of course assuming we both have the goal of getting as much satisfaction from music listening as possible, at least I do.

 From here though let's keep it to PM, sorry for the offtopic talk.


----------



## sloomingbla

I havent heard either the zo2 or zo, and i wasnt very impressed by the youtube test videos, but from user reviews my curiosity is peaked. How different are the zo's to the youtube videos?

If i do get one i will most likely get the zo3 obviously. Thanks guys!


----------



## krismusic

If you mean the promo vid on their website I agree. Unimpressive. 
For some reason Digizoid are trying to appeal to a mass market with a load of subjective claims. 
When they do give technical info they make claims that defy what little I do know about audio. 
However. All I can say is that the Zo2 with my ACS 15's works for me. 
Turned a rather dry pair of 'phones into something very enjoyable to listen to. 
The good news is that there are suppliers who offer a returns policy if you don't like it so it shouldn't cost you to try it out for yourself. 
Be warned though. The 3 will cost more than previous iterations.


----------



## sloomingbla

krismusic said:


> If you mean the promo vid on their website I agree. Unimpressive.
> For some reason Digizoid are trying to appeal to a mass market with a load of subjective claims.
> When they do give technical info they make claims that defy what little I do know about audio.
> However. All I can say is that the Zo2 with my ACS 15's works for me.
> ...




I know about the 3 costing more haha.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## flowza

Subbed.


----------



## krismusic

I'm starting to be a bit concerned for my T15's. Those tiny little BA's pumping ridiculous amounts of bass. Can the Zo harm headphones? Pushing them beyond their capabilities. 
After all, you can run an engine to crazy performance with Nitrous but you will be rebuilding the top end of the engine!


----------



## asdfvtn

http://digizoid.com/blog/digizoid-zo3-overview/

For those who aren't subbed on the emailing list-.


----------



## SkyBleu

asdfvtn said:


> http://digizoid.com/blog/digizoid-zo3-overview/
> 
> For those who aren't subbed on the emailing list-.




Awww. No pictures.


----------



## asdfvtn

skybleu said:


> Awww. No pictures.




By what they've typed on the blog, I think it's because their enclosures aren't all done yet. There's an interactive picture of the circuit board though, use your imagination around it


----------



## SkyBleu

asdfvtn said:


> By what they've typed on the blog, I think it's because their enclosures aren't all done yet. There's an interactive picture of the circuit board though, use your imagination around it




Soon... >

There's a picture of an amp on their page, next to a pair of AKGs. Could that be it? Someone mentioned it earlier in this thread.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

I'm not completely sure about the display. It's nice to have a display yes but will it be worth having it for the added cost? That's my thought around it, it will probably have pretty basic functionality, at which, one can wonder if the lack of display vs lower cost doesn't make up for it. Just a thought.


----------



## Tr1ppy

Could be for an easier indication of the volume and SVT setting. I haven't got the ZO2 but from what I read in reviews ppl wanted a clearer way of knowing what their current SVT setting was.

But yeah your right in that just having the display will no doubt drive up the cost.


----------



## ClieOS

With only one rocker switch to control volume, bass and treble, I would think having an OLED screen is a smart thing to do. Otherwise it will get messy with just color change LED, 6 different colors and all.


----------



## Deviltooth

clieos said:


> With only one rocker switch to control volume, bass and treble, I would think having an OLED screen is a smart thing to do. Otherwise it will get messy with just color change LED, 6 different colors and all.


 

 It makes me wonder why some designers believe we hate buttons.  Personally I love the damn things.  One button per function, please and thank-you.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

I'm not personally a "button-freak" per se, but feature-freak more like, the more the merrier, I'm like the anti-Apple guy, instead of "one setting that works for all" which is BS anyway as there's no such thing (unless you're anti-perfectionist and able to settle with anything). No gladly give me all those knobs and wheels and I will surely tune it the way I think it should be like.


----------



## MizMoxie

clieos said:


> With only one rocker switch to control volume, bass and treble, I would think having an OLED screen is a smart thing to do. Otherwise it will get messy with just color change LED, 6 different colors and all.


 
  
 Yes, this is exactly why we decided to include an OLED screen.
  
  


deviltooth said:


> It makes me wonder why some designers believe we hate buttons.  Personally I love the damn things.  One button per function, please and thank-you.


 
  
 We actually love buttons too! But to increase & decrease the 3 different settings, it would require 2 x 3 = 6 buttons + 1 power button + 1 SVT on/off button = 8 buttons/switches! Having that many buttons significantly drives price up not only b/c of the buttons themselves, but also increases the complexity (and therefore cost) of the enclosure. So using the multifunction switch w/the OLED display actually helps keep the cost down.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

When you put it that way it makes perfect sense with the display.


----------



## Oregonian

Let's make some guesses at price. 
  
 I'm going with $199....................


----------



## ShibeSuchBass

oregonian said:


> Let's make some guesses at price.
> 
> I'm going with $199....................


 
 I hope your guess will be too high 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Oh btw, my JVC HA-FX1X's came today, ill be doing an unboxing, pre burn in review, and first impressions today.


----------



## flowza

oregonian said:


> Let's make some guesses at price.
> 
> I'm going with $199....................


 
 I'm gonna chime in and say $250 even though I want it to be lower than that!


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

$179 will be just about right. And hopefully some kind of metal/steel enclosure this time.


----------



## sloomingbla

I agree with the 250$ price point.

If the company frankly says that the zo3 will cost more, you have gotta know that it will cost more... A noticable amount more...


----------



## ShibeSuchBass

sloomingbla said:


> I agree with the 250$ price point.
> 
> If the company frankly says that the zo3 will cost more, you have gotta know that it will cost more... A noticable amount more...


 
 $250!? Please no more, i want one too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 lol, but really, i want one, but for $250? Hmmm


----------



## ClieOS

$150 +/- $20 will be an ideal price IMO. It will have to be serious good to be $200 or beyond, given some of the best valued amp/DAC are right on this price bucket.


----------



## Deviltooth

mizmoxie said:


> Yes, this is exactly why we decided to include an OLED screen.
> 
> 
> 
> We actually love buttons too! But to increase & decrease the 3 different settings, it would require 2 x 3 = 6 buttons + 1 power button + 1 SVT on/off button = 8 buttons/switches! Having that many buttons significantly drives price up not only b/c of the buttons themselves, but also increases the complexity (and therefore cost) of the enclosure. So using the multifunction switch w/the OLED display actually helps keep the cost down.


 
 That's a more than reasonable answer and not one I expected.  Multifunction it is.


----------



## sloomingbla

I agree that a 250$ price point is way too high. <= 180$ is about what i would pay for a new one.


----------



## ShibeSuchBass

sloomingbla said:


> I agree with the 250$ price point.
> 
> If the company frankly says that the zo3 will cost more, you have gotta know that it will cost more... A noticable amount more...


 


sloomingbla said:


> I agree that a 250$ price point is way too high. <= 180$ is about what i would pay for a new one.


 
  
 You just said you agree with the $250 price?


----------



## BillsonChang007

More than $1! 
  
 nah... I will take it at around $199.99?


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

159 - $179 would be a good range, $199 tops. Reason: JDSLabs C5 @ $179.  It also is still an up to 300 ohms headphones supporting amp. Furthermore digiZoid doesn't have that kind of reputation as far as high quality sound goes yet, so it may be hard to get it sold over $200 for that reason as to the more "serious" hobbyists may get caught in the "gimmick" imagination of it and neither do they have the gold marketing, ala rappercan starting with a B.... team. Having said that, ZO3 would be a very easy product to market.  It's a fresh new product that is a bit different than the other products in this business. If digiZoid play this one right they should be doing quite some nice sales.

 More youtube vids around the developing/product and technology talk would be a good start, it's free. Also they should contact Innerfidelity and various reviewers. This is an interesting product to review due to its features and the name digiZoid is still very new in this game.

 But the bottomline is, digiZoid still has to price it according to the components used and we don't know the exact components so obviously it's hard for outsiders to price it.


----------



## sloomingbla

I agree that it will most likely be in that range haha.


----------



## krismusic

Given that the 2.3 was £80 the 3 would have to be a quantum leap in quality to hike its price by more than 50%. i.e. £120. IMHO.


----------



## MizMoxie

Something else I don't think I've mentioned yet is that the ZO3 will be *100% Made in the USA.* Plus, our custom enclosure and PCB manufacturers are local to our area, so we will be overseeing every aspect of ZO's manufacturing from start to finish!


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

mizmoxie said:


> Something else I don't think I've mentioned yet is that the ZO3 will be *100% Made in the USA.* Plus, our custom enclosure and PCB manufacturers are local to our area, so we will be overseeing every aspect of ZO's manufacturing from start to finish!


 

 Hah, that's cool, not very common in this day & age. Seems like your location is quite perfect.


----------



## BillsonChang007

mizmoxie said:


> Something else I don't think I've mentioned yet is that the ZO3 will be *100% Made in the USA.* Plus, our custom enclosure and PCB manufacturers are local to our area, so we will be overseeing every aspect of ZO's manufacturing from start to finish!


 
 So are we allowed to expect great build quality and stability? xD


----------



## Deviltooth

billsonchang007 said:


> So are we allowed to expect great build quality and stability? xD


 
 I've found that 'built in the USA' often means more expensive, sadly in my experience it only sometimes means better quality.


----------



## asdfvtn

deviltooth said:


> I've found that 'built in the USA' often means more expensive, sadly in my experience it only sometimes means better quality.



+1, but it sounds really solid right now!


----------



## Oregonian

asdfvtn said:


> +1, but it sounds really solid right now!


 

 To be honest, just the fact it IS built in the USA is reason enough for me to buy it.


----------



## ShibeSuchBass

Can anyone explain to me why its better to be made in the USA? I know it obviously wont be great if its mass produced in China in child labor plants... I usually just notice its more expensive and slightly better at best when stuff is "made in the USA."


----------



## Deviltooth

shibesuchbass said:


> Can anyone explain to me why its better to be made in the USA? I know it obviously wont be great if its mass produced in China in child labor plants... I usually just notice its more expensive and slightly better at best when stuff is "made in the USA."


 
 It's better for the people who live in the USA.  There's a popular liberal media push to 'bring manufacturing jobs back to the USA'.  Americans support the idea theoretically because they'd look unpatriotic if they said otherwise.  The truth is the average person is looking for the best quality of life possible so the reality is they support the most attractive prices and people in other countries are willing to work cheaper (with less expensive regulations) than Americans.
  
 It's similar to the American push to 'support our troops because they're heroes'.  This is a result of Vietnam war fallout back in the day.  Veterans returned to the USA and were treated badly by the general populace.  Having socially low status makes it impossible for America to recruit new members into the military so for decades there's been a huge media push to 'inform' the masses that soldiers are heroes that 'defend out freedoms.'  The message is so strong that it survived the contradictory nature of the unpopular war in Iraq.
  
 Propaganda is always at play in every country throughout the world.


----------



## ClieOS

Don't get too political about it, boys. Let's move on.


----------



## BillsonChang007

shibesuchbass said:


> Can anyone explain to me why its better to be made in the USA? I know it obviously wont be great if its mass produced in China in child labor plants... I usually just notice its more expensive and slightly better at best when stuff is "made in the USA."


 
 IMO
  
 1) It's cheaper. No need of shipping from China to USA to check the quality [for DigiZoid] and no need of waiting [for US consumers]
 2) If there's any mistake they wish to correct, it will take less time, since it's designed and made in USA 
 3) "MADE IN USA" gives more potential to certain customers


----------



## MizMoxie

billsonchang007 said:


> IMO
> 
> 1) It's cheaper. No need of shipping from China to USA to check the quality [for DigiZoid] and no need of waiting [for US consumers]
> 2) If there's any mistake they wish to correct, it will take less time, since it's designed and made in USA
> 3) "MADE IN USA" gives more potential to certain customers


 
  
 There's WAAAYYY more to it than just that. Paul (ZO's creator), has had over 30 years experience in semiconductor manufacturing and was the head of product testing for both Sony and Medtronic (which makes things like implantable pacemakers and defibrillators), and he's seen the effects of what unregulated manufacturing and component purchasing can have on an end product. It's actually something that Paul holds very near and dear to his heart. 
  
 I think this topic probably deserves a dedicated blog post (or even a video) to explain. I don't want to ignite anything here on the forums, but we definitely feel it's something that needs to be addressed...


----------



## sloomingbla

Some schiit audio comes to mind.


----------



## MS1605

Devil, couldnt have said it better myself, brother...


----------



## Tr1ppy

Any updates?


----------



## SemperMalum

Subbed. Excite. I've loved my Zo2 v.1 since I got it and I still use it daily.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

sempermalum said:


> Subbed. Excite. I've loved my Zo2 v.1 since I got it and I still use it daily.


 

 Same here, ZO2.1 daily... for hours...a day.  TBH I don't see how ZO3 would make the Q40 sound better than this as the ZO2.1 has a perfect synergy for this headphone but I need to find out whichever is the case anyway. 

 But since I probably won't use Q40 forever (even if it starts looking like it xD) having as many different amps as possible helps to find that ideal sound.


----------



## SemperMalum

rpgwizard said:


> Same here, ZO2.1 daily... for hours...a day.  TBH I don't see how ZO3 would make the Q40 sound better than this as the ZO2.1 has a perfect synergy for this headphone but I need to find out whichever is the case anyway.
> 
> But since I probably won't use Q40 forever (even if it starts looking like it xD) having as many different amps as possible helps to find that ideal sound.


 
  
 Hey, glad to see you're still around. It'd been like a few years since I hopped on head-fi. I remember you.
  
 Funny thing is that I actually use my Zo2 for my car; plugged in through my phone and etc. - If I had a way to do my Headset as well, it'd be prime.
  
 What I'm excited is to be able to pass on my Zo2 to somebody else that I know would definitely appreciate it... while I hog my new Zo3.


----------



## Oregonian

Crickets..........where's the updates?


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

oregonian said:


> Crickets..........where's the updates?


 

 You stole my words, was going to bump this up.  Really curious about a status update. At this point I thought we would be able to make preorders already, seems like something is causing a bit of a delay.


----------



## asdfvtn

Yeah.. This is one delayed self-christmas present..


----------



## Lohb

Generally, if the ZO3 is a step up from the current one, would it be good between iBasso DX50 or ClipZip and modded Fostex T50RP to expand soundstage, instrument separation and bass depth/texture ?


----------



## krismusic

lohb said:


> Generally, if the ZO3 is a step up from the current one, would it be good between iBasso DX50 or ClipZip and modded Fostex T50RP to expand soundstage, instrument separation and bass depth/texture ?



I would wait until it's out rather than try and guess.


----------



## krismusic

Sorry to post negatively here but. 
I have been using the Zo2.3 with ACS T15's for a couple of months. 
As soon as I tried the combo it sounded phenomenal. 
 I just could not settle with the sound. 
In the end I went ahead with a plan I had for a while to buy a pair of Sennheiser HD600's. 
Once I had an accurate set up to listen to I realised what was wrong with the portable set up. 
It was like listening to a mass market all in one hi fi. Impressive but not truthful. 
It proved to me once again that sound processing causes as many problems as it solves. 
I thought that Digizoid had proved me wrong but no. Sorry.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

For me it's the opposite, I can't enjoy music without the ZO but I'm using ZO2.1 which have better quality and more forward midrange to my ears, the midrange on ZO2.3 I felt was a bit unexciting, lacking "soul" but with ZO2.1 I get all that. For me it's not possible to listen without the ZO, it even stopped my interest in trying out other amps as I enjoy the colorisation so much that SmartVektor brings that the music sounds "wrong" zo-less for me now. I'd describe it as a more speaker-like, fullbodied, weighty sound, it's not only bass that as is affected but mids & highs sound more "bold" which is exactly what I'm looking for compared to typical unamped headphone experience.


----------



## BillsonChang007

krismusic said:


> Sorry to post negatively here but.
> I have been using the Zo2.3 with ACS T15's for a couple of months.
> As soon as I tried the combo it sounded phenomenal.
> I just could not settle with the sound.
> ...




Signature preference and synergy plays a big role here! IMO


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

billsonchang007 said:


> Signature preference and synergy plays a big role here! IMO


 

 Just like with any audio equipment, IMO. The most important factors for whether you will like a product or not.

 I won't call ZO amp anywhere close to neutral or accurate but I simply enjoy how it colors the sound, so much I prefer this colored sound over very "hifi"/neutral sound. I've tried other amps but they didn't bring this kind of unique colorisation (which isn't a typical amp's goal either) but I simply enjoy what ZO does to the sound and can't imagine me listening without it.

 There are the people who works like, hey this isn't accurate hi-fi sound, it colors the sound blabla, when they "know" it's not accurate they won't like it. Me again works like I listen to music with my senses, if my senses like what I'm hearing, that's all that matters (as that's what brings the satisfaction) and my senses love the way ZO colors the sound.


----------



## BillsonChang007

rpgwizard said:


> Just like with any audio equipment, IMO. The most important factors for whether you will like a product or not.
> 
> 
> I won't call ZO amp anywhere close to neutral or accurate but I simply enjoy how it colors the sound, so much I prefer this colored sound over very "hifi"/neutral sound. I've tried other amps but they didn't bring this kind of unique colorisation (which isn't a typical amp's goal either) but I simply enjoy what ZO does to the sound and can't imagine me listening without it.
> ...




Applause for you! Love hearing people listen to music to what they like not "objectively" 

I personally though, do not like big bass and "bold" highs they give me headache not sure why!


----------



## sloomingbla

Im hoping to get my first taste of the digizoid sound once this comes out, as soon as there are a few reviews.


----------



## krismusic

rpgwizard said:


> There are the people who works like, hey this isn't accurate hi-fi sound, it colors the sound blabla, when they "know" it's not accurate they won't like it. Me again works like I listen to music with my senses, if my senses like what I'm hearing, that's all that matters (as that's what brings the satisfaction) and my senses love the way ZO colors the sound.



I wouldn't want to take a second of your enjoyment from you. 
I know that you are a long term user and enjoy the Zo enormously. 
I would just balance that a little by saying that I just could not settle and forget the equipment. 
It is when that happens that you know that you have found your solution IME.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Fiio e11 user REALLY eager to check this thing out. Heard great things about the ZO2.


----------



## Oregonian

someguydude said:


> Fiio e11 user REALLY eager to check this thing out. Heard great things about the ZO2.


 

 The big question is whether it will honor the ZO 2 - that's a big question.  Much like M Audio's new headphone - will it honor the Q40? 
  
 Wish they had allowed us some beta testing on this.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

oregonian said:


> The big question is whether it will honor the ZO 2 - that's a big question.  Much like M Audio's new headphone - will it honor the Q40?
> 
> Wish they had allowed us some beta testing on this.


 
  
 How do you mean this? I'm curious.


----------



## Oregonian

someguydude said:


> How do you mean this? I'm curious.


 

 Will the ZO3 be as good as the ZO2 is my point.  Just because it's made by Digizoid is no guarantee it will be as good.  That's all I'm saying.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

oregonian said:


> Will the ZO3 be as good as the ZO2 is my point.  Just because it's made by Digizoid is no guarantee it will be as good.  That's all I'm saying.


 
 Ohhh. I was confused by the "honor" verbiage, haha. Was wondering if there was some question that the ZO3 would be worth it.
  
 I never know if it's worth waiting around for the next version when the current might be just fine. Then again, I have an e11, so heck, is there a reason to change away from it at all?


----------



## Oregonian

someguydude said:


> Ohhh. I was confused by the "honor" verbiage, haha. Was wondering if there was some question that the ZO3 would be worth it.
> 
> I never know if it's worth waiting around for the next version when the current might be just fine. Then again, I have an e11, so heck, is there a reason to change away from it at all?


 

 Honestly, I never loved the ZO standalone as an amp, but with it piggybacked with either the E11 or BK, it added such an amazing thump. 
  
 Maybe I didn't give it enough time but just loved the double amp setup so much.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

oregonian said:


> Honestly, I never loved the ZO standalone as an amp, but with it piggybacked with either the E11 or BK, it added such an amazing thump.
> 
> Maybe I didn't give it enough time but just loved the double amp setup so much.


 
  
 That seems... superfluous. Plugging an amp into an amp? I've never heard of doing that. Why not just get a more powerful amp?


----------



## Oregonian

someguydude said:


> That seems... superfluous. Plugging an amp into an amp? I've never heard of doing that. Why not just get a more powerful amp?




It's kind of like the ZO treated as a pre amp and the E11 as the amp. We preamp things all the time, why not portables? Same principle. 

Reason for doing it was to get the amazing bass boost of the ZO. At the time a number of guys were doing it so I gave it a shot. Liked it and had no distortion so ran my portable setup that way for a few months. Then I found vintage amps, lost interest in portables (at the time was using a portable setup for my at home solution) as my home setup and the rest is history.

No single portable can have the punch of what I heard/felt back then with the ZO / E11 combo but the Arrow 3G is close. Very. 

Anyway, I'm open minded to new ideas and enjoyed the quality of bass it gave.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

ZO3 will probably be better in this regard, it's more powerful than ZO2.3 and this is a huge deal for ZO, if any amp benefits by better amping the ZO certainly does like the "double-ampers" have already noticed. The ZO2.1 was already louder than ZO2.3 and the difference is clear. The ZO2.1 provides even more solid bass, it's more punchy, harder impact. The quantity they add is pretty much the same in the different steps but the ZO2.1 certainly have a harder punch to it at the same level as ZO2.3. ZO3 should be probably even more powerful than ZO2.1 so this could be interesting.


----------



## Oregonian

rpgwizard said:


> ZO3 will probably be better in this regard, it's more powerful than ZO2.3 and this is a huge deal for ZO, if any amp benefits by better amping the ZO certainly does like the "double-ampers" have already noticed. The ZO2.1 was already louder than ZO2.3 and the difference is clear. The ZO2.1 provides even more solid bass, it's more punchy, harder impact. The quantity they add is pretty much the same in the different steps but the ZO2.1 certainly have a harder punch to it at the same level as ZO2.3. ZO3 should be probably even more powerful than ZO2.1 so this could be interesting.




Now we wait............


----------



## Lohb

Yes, was hoping for an update as well for ZO3. I may try and pick up a ZO 2.1 in the meantime but does anyone know the battery life cycle on these... 300-1000 cycles ?
 Can the battery be removed and a new one inserted or are they pretty much sealed on production ?


----------



## takutox

gonna preorder zo3 as soon as its available
  
 YOLO


----------



## sloomingbla

takutox said:


> gonna preorder zo3 as soon as its available
> 
> YOLO




Yay :3


----------



## Lohb

If anyone has a ZO2.1 for sale let me know.... I may try one of those in the meantime.


----------



## Lohb

Come on Digizoid...we need an updaaaaaate !


----------



## sloomingbla

lohb said:


> Come on Digizoid...we need an updaaaaaate !




+1


----------



## SemperMalum

I imagine there was possible a set back, but that's just based on pure speculation. hopefully things are fine.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

The latest info I got from there is my question on the facebook page roughly a month ago:

 Q (Me): Any status updates on ZO3? Enclosure manufacturing problem solved yet? Can one buy a caseless engineering sample in the meantime for review/feedback/suggestions? xD I'm sure it wouldn't hurt to get opinions from an "outsider" pre-launch. I'd also use mine at home only anyway. 

 A: digiZoid Hi Andreas! Our manufacturer is sourcing the components as I type this, and once they have all arrived, the production run date will be scheduled. Oh, and the enclosure issue has been resolved.  But, unfortunately no boards have been produced yet that we could send out as samples. Like · Reply · February 28 at 6:53pm



 On the plus side is that the PCB manufacturer and case manufacturer seems to be located near them / locally so once things start spinning then things should start happening pretty quickly.


----------



## Oregonian

rpgwizard said:


> The latest info I got from there is my question on the facebook page roughly a month ago:
> 
> Q (Me): Any status updates on ZO3? Enclosure manufacturing problem solved yet? Can one buy a caseless engineering sample in the meantime for review/feedback/suggestions? xD I'm sure it wouldn't hurt to get opinions from an "outsider" pre-launch. I'd also use mine at home only anyway.
> 
> ...


 

 This is ridiculous.  May be beyond the level of the Oppo headphone lack of information..................


----------



## SemperMalum

oregonian said:


> This is ridiculous.  May be beyond the level of the Oppo headphone lack of information..................


 
  
 Better to have a wait and get a good finished product over them rushing and having to do iterations ala ZO2.
  
 An update would be nice, but I doubt they're sitting there twiddling their thumbs.


----------



## krismusic

sempermalum said:


> Better to have a wait and get a good finished product over them rushing and having to do iterations ala ZO2.
> 
> An update would be nice, but I doubt they're sitting there twiddling their thumbs.



Totally agree.


----------



## barzman

well while we wait anyone know where i can get the zo2.3? cant find it anywhere?? im from the UK.


----------



## krismusic

barzman said:


> well while we wait anyone know where i can get the zo2.3? cant find it anywhere?? im from the UK.



You can buy mine for £40 plus postage if you like. Shoot me a PM. (Sorry mods!)


----------



## Lohb

krismusic said:


> You can buy mine for £40 plus postage if you like. Shoot me a PM. (Sorry mods!)


 

 Is this gone ? Growing a beard here waiting for an update.


----------



## krismusic

lohb said:


> Is this gone ? Growing a beard here waiting for an update.



Sorry yes. Gone.


----------



## White Lotus

I'm itching for this..
  
 I assume we are all still waiting around for an update?


----------



## Oregonian

white lotus said:


> I'm itching for this..
> 
> I assume we are all still waiting around for an update?




I've about given up. No note in months.


----------



## Lohb

oregonian said:


> I've about given up. No note in months.


 

 I just ended up buying a Digizoid 2.3 used from Australia....want to try it out with T50RP in the meantime as I mess around more with internal modding. I'm sure it will be great for soundstage and the bass/sub-bass limit of physical mods.If 3 is much improved over 2 I'll buy it 4sure after a few reviews to try and get a better picture.


----------



## Lohb

I think we have to PM the OP company rep. to get an update though !


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Facebook:
  


> *digiZoid* April 17 · Edited
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Also:
  


> Adas Meliauskas
> 
> Any news? O_O
> 24th of April already..
> digiZoid As a matter of fact, yes! The components are on order, and are scheduled to arrive either the last week of May or the 1st week of June. At that point, we'll start manufacturing, and depending on lead time for that, we'll start taking pre-orders then too!


----------



## rock&rollfrenchfries

I'm interested but not for much more than $150. I'm certainly not going to come on here and root and cheer and giggle about how I hope it's going to be double the price of the last edition.


----------



## xskugga

So apparently this thing is going to cost $249 initially...a major disappointment, looks like the E12 is for me.


----------



## zaim

Wow, that's me out then  Going to be nearly £200 for me including customs fee's/import tax.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

I find it interesting to see how it will adapt to the market at $249. At that priceclass things start to get pretty serious for portable amps. It could be quite tough to convince the market it's not just a "gimmick" bass boosting amp. Obviously it sounds like they have picked more audiophile grade components this time around but the product is so out of the norm and often products that have these kinds of special features tend to be taken "less seriously" so when you step up in the price the harder it will be to convince the customers as at $249 for a portable amp the purchasers are more of the serious headphone enthusiast kind and it will have to battle the "Arrow" amp among others too.

 To me it seems like digiZoid should opt to release a cheaper ZO in the future, they need to have something around the $100 or so pricerange too it feels like. Like a ZO2+


----------



## Makiah S

rpgwizard said:


> I find it interesting to see how it will adapt to the market at $249. At that priceclass things start to get pretty serious for portable amps. It could be quite tough to convince the market it's not just a "gimmick" bass boosting amp. Obviously it sounds like they have picked more audiophile grade components this time around but the product is so out of the norm and often products that have these kinds of special features tend to be taken "less seriously" so when you step up in the price the harder it will be to convince the customers as at $249 for a portable amp the purchasers are more of the serious headphone enthusiast kind and it will have to battle the "Arrow" amp among others too.
> 
> To me it seems like digiZoid should opt to release a cheaper ZO3 in the future, they need to have something around the $100 or so pricerange too it feels like.


 
 agree'd
  
 $250 is almost the price of an iBasso pb2, it's also the price of a JDS labs C5D ect... ect... I also hope they reduce the price a little


----------



## Oregonian

Where did you guys hear the$250 price? If that is true, they are nuts.


----------



## Oregonian

xskugga said:


> So apparently this thing is going to cost $249 initially...a major disappointment, looks like the E12 is for me.




What is that conversation from?


----------



## xskugga

oregonian said:


> What is that conversation from?


 

 Their official Facebook page, they had a chat today.


----------



## Oregonian

xskugga said:


> Their official Facebook page, they had a chat today.




Did anyone comment on the pricing to them?


----------



## xskugga

oregonian said:


> Did anyone comment on the pricing to them?


 
 Yes, no responses to them though.


----------



## Lohb

Yes, I'm off the Zoid train.
 Plenty more in the market at that price. Also someone said you can get PB2 used around that price and some people view it as an amp add-on for portable use.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Karen told me there also very likely will be a ZO2+ of some kind, ie. ZO2 with maybe a slight improvement. I have no idea about when but yea they also need a cheaper product. I for one am curious how good ZO3 sounds like though with the upgraded components and better amping capabilities.


----------



## ClieOS

oregonian said:


> Where did you guys hear the$250 price? If that is true, they are nuts.


 
  
 Why must they be nuts? People are buying $500+ amps and $1000+ DAP these days. If digiZoid actually makes a good enough amp for $250, I'll say more power to them for taking the game to the next level. That however doesn't mean that they shouldn't make a cheaper model to cover the different price bucket.
  
  


rpgwizard said:


> Karen told me there also very likely will be a ZO2+ of some kind, ie. ZO2 with maybe a slight improvement. I have no idea about when but yea they also need a cheaper product. I for one am curious how good ZO3 sounds like though with the upgraded components and better amping capabilities.


 
  
 I only wish the ZO2.3 has a lower noise floor. Otherwise it would be pretty prefect for what it is.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

clieos said:


> I only wish the ZO2.3 has a lower noise floor. Otherwise it would be pretty prefect for what it is.


 

 I think the best of both worlds of ZO2.1 & ZO2.3 would be cool. The ZO2.1 has some advantages and is to date my favorite version;

 - It has "bypass" feature, when you turn the amp off, signal still passes through it unaltered. This could also be done when the amp is on which is perhaps even better option as then you'd get a comparison of SmartVektor on/off. 
 - It has only one gain setting (lack of a low gain which makes it unable to use as a LOD) BUT at least you're able to adjust the volume in this "high" gain mode unlike ZO2.3.
 - It has better amping capabilities. I don't know if this is the reason I like the sound of ZO2.1 more than v2.3 but the v2.1 to me has a much more high quality midrange performance. In comparison the ZO2.3 feels a bit "unegaging" / unenvolving in the mids. They are just "there" but the lack the organic fullbodiness than ZO2.1 provide. The ZO2.3 sounds like a gentle V-shape sound (more like the mids missing than highs being sparkly) while ZO2.1 is pretty balanced, I'd say even tiny tiny bit more forward in the mids than highs possibly, I just love how thick BUT clear vocals and acoustic instruments sound like on it, it has slight bit "tube" sound to it but less exaggerated. I'm certain among enthusiasts or audiophiles this would be welcome. Mids takes the longest time to appriciate and then you want them to be reasonably thick while staying clear, it's not enough to have clear sounding, that's what V-shape sound gets you but you want a reasonable thickness/lushness that has a "involving"/soulful inducing capabilities that is highly engaging. It's difficult to put into words but shortly said the ZO2.1 makes me more engaged into the music.


----------



## White Lotus

Here is the full Facebook Q&A done by Paul Berg, the founder and engineer of Digizoid. 
  

  
  


> *Question*: Any chance that the "bypass" feature comes back in the future? For me it's been a major convenience to have it since I'm a hobbyist mastering engineer that keeps mastering tracks for newcomer producers on a daily basis and I often keep checking how it sounds both with ZO on and off.
> 
> *Answer*: the ZO3+ may be perfect for your need. When switching SmartVektor off (a.k.a, bypass), the flat amp of the ZO3+ smoothly transitions on at the same volume and gain level as with SmartVektor. Therefore, no need to adjust mixer levels for equal loudness.


 
   
 Quote:


> *Question*: Is the flat amp on the ZO3+ separate and could potentially be added onto a vanilla ZO3 or is it built in? Also what kind of power output are we looking at with and without the extra amp?
> 
> *Answer*: the flat amp of the ZO3+ will be separate from the basic ZO3 circuit. However when included, it will smoothly switch between the SmartVektor and flat amp just by toggling the switch. Both the ZO3's amp and the flat amp will have the same gain and power output, so that you can hear the difference with and without SmartVektor without any cable swapping or volume adjustment. Our preliminary estimates using the engineering sample are in the 500mW range (at 16 ohms).


 
  


> *Question*: When do you expect to begin shipping the ZO3? Will you ship internationally or only within the US?
> 
> *Answer*: we anticipate the ZO3 to begin shipping both in the US and internationally by early July as manufacturing is going along well so far.


 
   
 Quote:


> *Question*: So now that SmartVektor is patented I seem to remember it being mentioned that you may start licencing it out to other manufacturers for implementation into their own products. Is that accurate and can you talk about anything that might be in the pipes?
> 
> *Answer*: we prefer at this time to leverage the technology for digiZoid branded products. However, we have been contacted by a mfg of high end audiophile headphones ($1000+ variety) regarding a potential partnering relationship. Nothing solidified yet, just in the discussion phase.


 
  


> *Question*: How much will this cost upon release?
> 
> *Answer*: we are anticipating an initial price of ZO3 at $249.


 
  


> *Question*: My number one concern about ZO3 is the sound signature, I'm the person that actually prefers the sound of the first iteration of ZO2 (v2.1) compared to ZO2.3 (I have both). The ZO2.1 has a more lush and "full-bodied" / thick midrange section which I like. I find the ZO2.3 slightly bit V-shape sounding. This is also why I've sometimes suggested that the treble adjustment would be cool to be able to actually lower too and not only increase. I mean if I already think the treble is too much at the lowest setting the treble adjustment won't personally do me any good.  I hope the midrange will be slightly more forward in the ZO3 compared to ZO2.3, especially because it has the treble adjustment.
> 
> *Answer*: the extensive adjustability of the ZO3 combined with ~10x greater power should allow you to dial in a sound to your liking.


 
  


> *Question*: Where did you come up with the idea for the Smartvector tech and how did you set about seeing if it could be done?
> 
> *Answer*: Its a long long story. Like many inventions, it was partially accidental. While designing and selling an early headphone amp, customers were asking for more bass response. I set out to find a way to do this but not by following the industry norms. Rather I ignored the rules and experimented with my own thing. One day, I added some new circuitry to the existing headphone amp and the bass magically blew me away. That was the beginning (long story short).


 
  


> *Question*: Major differences between my beloved ZO2 and the 3?
> 
> *Answer*: the ZO3 is quite an advancement over the ZO2 model. ZO3 has a full color OLED screen where each bass, treble, and volume setting is set by number (precise adjustment).The audio components were all specially selected and tested to be the best available audiophile grade (ultra low noise suppression etc.). Plus the ZO3 has (now patented) Full Spectrum SmartVektor technology. 32 settings for both the bass and treble providing 1024 different sound profiles. Theres a lot more. As you know, over a years worth of development.


 
  


> *Question*: Isn't it a lot of work to develop the product all by yourself? How do you manage that and in such a short time? I'm very impressed by your work!
> 
> *Answer*: Its not easy. I put in a lot of early to late hours, sometimes I don't even know what day it is. But I enjoy what I do and even more when there are people like yourself that enjoy the stuff I develop


 
  
 And also this very interesting snippet:
  


> The ZO3 will be around $249, and a ZO3+ version (with secondary flat amplifier) will be following shortly thereafter.


----------



## Oregonian

clieos said:


> Why must they be nuts? People are buying $500+ amps and $1000+ DAP these days. If digiZoid actually makes a good enough amp for $250, I'll say more power to them for taking the game to the next level. That however doesn't mean that they shouldn't make a cheaper model to cover the different price bucket.




Reading the somewhat informative chat transcript, it does sound like a major improvement over the original ZO, in which case it may be worth it. I'll still wait for impressions unless the pre order is worth it. 

So many of us signed up for the newsletter and did not know this "event" was taking place. Wonder why it didn't get email blasted.


----------



## Deviltooth

$250 is quite a jump over the original ZOs but this does sound like a much more sophistictated product.


----------



## MuZo2

Why are people comparing the price to other amps, also price compared to older models.They are selling a unique product here.
  
 "ZO3 has a full color OLED screen where each bass, treble, and volume setting is set by number (precise adjustment).The audio components were all specially selected and tested to be the best available audiophile grade (ultra low noise suppression etc.). Plus the ZO3 has (now patented) Full Spectrum SmartVektor technology. 32 settings for both the bass and treble providing 1024 different sound profiles. Theres a lot more. As you know, over a years worth of development."
  
 I think its cool technology, but this time I wish the finalize the product and dont use customers as test bench.Hopefully they have better distribution service in Europe which can also take care of after sales support.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Indeed, this is not just a revised ZO2, you get better ampage/sound quality and much lower noise floor (this is probably where it might even kill the competition, we will see as it sounds like every component they picked the amount noise it had was one pof) and many new features. 

 The only thing I'm very unsure about is the OLED display, I think ZO might do better without the screen to keep the costs down. The display needs high enough usage/purpose which it will be worth it which I personally don't expect it will be. If it had a GUI system with various advanced adjustments like an EQ and crossfeed etc adjustment then sure but it sounds like it will have a limited purpose in ZO3.

 That's maybe an idea for the future, to offer EVEN more configurability of various kinds. I'm a configurability freak myself so the more options I have at my hand the merrier. The ZO have the potential to become the gadget with the most configurability as a portable amp (well it probably already is) that is more than just gimmick.


----------



## MuZo2

User would find it difficult to use 32 settings for both the bass and treble without oled.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

muzo2 said:


> User would find it difficult to use 32 settings for both the bass and treble without oled.


 

 I personally wouldn't need it as I adjust the bass on the ZO2 like, go from the lowest setting while playing a EDM track and keep increasing it until I feel this starts to become slightly too much and then back off 2 or so settings and leave it there and usually never adjust it again until I change headphone or source.


----------



## rock&rollfrenchfries

yea who needs an led. adjust it until it sounds right...


----------



## White Lotus

It would be nice to be able to "resume" back to a setting, though.
  
 Especially now that bass AND treble are adjustable, without a screen I think I would probably confuse myself eventually. 
  
 Doing the bass/treble adjustments on the Fiio E17 is a dream due to the screen.


----------



## phrosty

$150 would have guaranteed a blind preorder from me, but $250 means this is no longer a neat toy and starts being something serious -- I'll be waiting to see some reviews first.
  
Still holding out some hope that it'll be a smashing success and everyone loves it.


----------



## 89GRAND

I just wanted to let you guys know, I'm in no way shape or form connected to Digizoid, but I am the SMT Process Engineer for their PCB/Circuit board provider, and I can tell you that this product is real, as I was working on the program today for our automated surface mount line. It should be on our line sometime this week. We aren't doing the whole box build at this time, just building the bare PCB's and populating the circuit board.
  
 To be honest, even though I am pretty much an audio nut, I'm not really into headphones, and I didn't even know what this product did until today. I realized the ZO3 is what we are going to build as I saw the name on their bill of materials, and once I realized what it was, I can see the similarities to the ZO2 I believe it's called. I think it's cool we're building an audio device here in Arizona, as nearly every thing like this is built in China.
  
 I don't think I should say much more as I don't speak for, or represent Digizoid, just letting you know the product is real, and we're getting ready to start building it. I couldn't say when they'll actually be ready to ship from Digizoid.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

^ I wonder if this isn't some clever marketing strategy by digiZoid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 

 Karen is that you? ... Just joking.


----------



## 89GRAND

You know, I actually wondered if anyone would think that. ha ha!
  
 We're actually just waiting on the parts kit from them, as they are supplying all of the components minus the bare PCB's which we built. As soon as we get the kit, we'll start setting it up to run them.


----------



## MizMoxie

rpgwizard said:


> ^ I wonder if this isn't some clever marketing strategy by digiZoid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  Nope... that wasn't me!


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

PRE-ORDERS are up as well as new updated website with info & specs! Also Live chat tomorrow on facebook 12pm MST! 


  Quote:


> *digiZoid*
> 
> 29 minutes ago
> 
> ...


 
  
 ZO it begins... 

 Awesome specs btw! Dat output impedance and power output!


----------



## Oregonian

Preorder came out today, and I am. In! Sold my Arrow 3G and figured why not.. Hope it's as good as the marketing makes it look! 

I'm a ready...........


----------



## xskugga

Comparing the specs to an E12...does it stand up?
  
 E12:
 - Higher max input
 - Unknown input impedance
 - Lower output impedance
 - Higher max output voltage
 - Higher power output
 - Unknown attenuation
 - Half the price of the ZO FS
  
 ZO FS:
 - Higher bass gain
 - Higher treble gain
 - Higher max current output (E12 unknown ohm rating)
  
 To me, it looks like it doesn't even compare to the E12, but what do the AMP experts say? It also looks like it was just a ZO2.3 improvement, as the spec sheet itself shows no significantly new features, but perhaps the FS+ is the one with all of that.


----------



## ClieOS

xskugga said:


> ...
> To me, it looks like it doesn't even compare to the E12, but what do the AMP experts say? It also looks like it was just a ZO2.3 improvement, as the spec sheet itself shows no significantly new features, but perhaps the FS+ is the one with all of that.


 

 First of, you really can't tell anything by those spec. Plus, ZO3 is not meant to be treated like a normal amp.


----------



## xskugga

clieos said:


> First of, you really can't tell anything by those spec. Plus, ZO3 is not meant to be treated like a normal amp.


 

 Yes, I believe you can. It may not make or break the power of the amp...but it certainly does mean something.


----------



## Deviltooth

I see a ZO FS and an FS+, the site describes the latter as: "ZO FS+ includes a secondary AD8397-based amplifier, which allows you to seamlessly switch between SmartVektor FullSpec and transparent amplification."
  
 HmMMMm.


----------



## phrosty

Great looking specs. I wonder if they are the specs from the components, or measured.


----------



## ClieOS

xskugga said:


> Yes, I believe you can. It may not make or break the power of the amp...but it certainly does mean something.


 
  
 For measurement to mean something between them, both amps need to be measured under similar conditions. We do not known that here and it will be too naive to assume they are. So no, those spec really doesn't tell us much.


----------



## xskugga

clieos said:


> For measurement to mean something between them, both amps need to be measured under similar conditions. We do not known that here and it will be too naive to assume they are. So no, those spec really doesn't tell us much.


 

 No they don't. Conditions are irrelevant as they're both aiming for the best that they can get, that means that whatever specs they top out at is what they top out at. If they're tested in the same exact conditions the performance will not change, for example if they're testing max power output the ZO FS will top out at 550mW at 8 ohms and go no further (excluding pushing it past the safe point) no matter what conditions you put it under. The only real difference the condition at which they're being used at would change is how the headphone sounds. So yes, the specs say something about the amp, otherwise...why would they even bother telling us? Regardless, the E12 seems to be a more powerful amp and the ZO FS seems to be a more fully featured amp.


----------



## ClieOS

Guess we'll agree to disagree then. I won't take such things on their face value myself.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

xskugga, the selling point of the ZO is their proprietary technology they've patented, the SmartVektor tech. SmartVektor isn't just a fancy name for "countour level" (bass/treble) adjustment, it's something they do in a circuitry / analog way which is applied once the signal passes through the ZO, hence the ZOfs+ will have a different optional path that DOESN'T run through this config and work more like a traditional amp so you can compare its effect or well just use it both ways whichever you may prefer. I'm a hobby mastering engineer so I'd need the ZOfs+ version in order to evaluate how it sounds with SmartVektor disabled for a wider perspective, ensuring it sounds good for also people without this special config.  
  
 I personally like the SmartVektor sound so much that I stopped looking at other amps because of it, it's a kind of colorisation to the sound. The SmartVektor config's special suit isn't quite transparency, but what it gets you is a bolder "bigger", more speaker-like sound. It doesn't only do stuff to bass, pretty much the whole range is altered somehow, it's really difficult to explain. I switched to headphones because of privacy, I did miss the more fullbodied, weightier sound of speakers though not because of bigger drivers having better bass capability but in general, any instruments, seemed generally weightier. Then I discovered some smart ways to EQ with a 3rd party soundcard driver set (kX Audio drivers for the good ol SoundBlaster Audigy cards) which worked pretty different and the EQ was speaking on the hardware level directly and found a way with this + some other plugin to make the sound "fatter"/bolder. Time went on, I discovered ZO1 and fell in love with the sound, it provided me an enhanced and refined effect I did in the software way. 

 ZO isn't for everyone but it's a special gadget that requires personal evaluation, don't stare blindly on the specs since that's just half of the package, the specs can't tell how this SmartVektor effect sounds like.


----------



## BillsonChang007

I agree with ClieOS. Listening is very subjective. A spec of an amplifier does not tell how well an amp perform. They only tell very small part of it. I used to thought more power = better sound but I found I was wrong. O2 measures well if anything.


----------



## xskugga

rpgwizard said:


> xskugga, the selling point of the ZO is their proprietary technology they've patented, the SmartVektor tech. SmartVektor isn't just a fancy name for "countour level" (bass/treble) adjustment, it's something they do in a circuitry / analog way which is applied once the signal passes through the ZO, hence the ZOfs+ will have a different optional path that DOESN'T run through this config and work more like a traditional amp so you can compare its effect or well just use it both ways whichever you may prefer. I'm a hobby mastering engineer so I'd need the ZOfs+ version in order to evaluate how it sounds with SmartVektor disabled for a wider perspective, ensuring it sounds good for also people without this special config.
> 
> I personally like the SmartVektor sound so much that I stopped looking at other amps because of it, it's a kind of colorisation to the sound. The SmartVektor config's special suit isn't quite transparency, but what it gets you is a bolder "bigger", more speaker-like sound. It doesn't only do stuff to bass, pretty much the whole range is altered somehow, it's really difficult to explain. I switched to headphones because of privacy, I did miss the more fullbodied, weightier sound of speakers though not because of bigger drivers having better bass capability but in general, any instruments, seemed generally weightier. Then I discovered some smart ways to EQ with a 3rd party soundcard driver set (kX Audio drivers for the good ol SoundBlaster Audigy cards) which worked pretty different and the EQ was speaking on the hardware level directly and found a way with this + some other plugin to make the sound "fatter"/bolder. Time went on, I discovered ZO1 and fell in love with the sound, it provided me an enhanced and refined effect I did in the software way.
> 
> ZO isn't for everyone but it's a special gadget that requires personal evaluation, don't stare blindly on the specs since that's just half of the package, the specs can't tell how this SmartVektor effect sounds like.


 
  
 I mentioned that the ZO FS is best in features and that's about it, so I understand what you're saying. However, the extra technology going into something does not mean it's more valuable. That's like saying a computer with an Intel Pentium processor, integrated graphics, and other low end hardware that has a lot of good software is worth as much as a computer with very high end specs and not as much good software...that's would be ridiculous, it's the same situation here. I also have no doubts that this will sound very good, but it is not worth anywhere near what it is priced at...especially since the SmartVektor feature is not new.
  


billsonchang007 said:


> I agree with ClieOS. Listening is very subjective. A spec of an amplifier does not tell how well an amp perform. They only tell very small part of it. I used to thought more power = better sound but I found I was wrong. O2 measures well if anything.


 
  
 That's not what ClieOS is saying, he's saying the specs don't matter period. I mentioned that they do matter as they establish a basis in regards to performance, but how headphones will sound can only really be determined by actually using the amp. If specs really don't matter, then why does technology perform differently?


----------



## ClieOS

xskugga said:


> That's not what ClieOS is saying, *he's saying the specs don't matter period*. I mentioned that they do matter as they establish a basis in regards to performance, but how headphones will sound can only really be determined by actually using the amp. If specs really don't matter, then why does technology perform differently?


 
  
 No, I am not.
  
 I was under the impression that you were trying to compare the spec of ZO3 vs. E12 to determine which is better, in which I pointed out that the limited information and detail on the ZO3's published spec so far doesn't tell us much in such comparison, nor does it be enough to make a informed judgement on which is cleaner better. I am not generalize that spec and measurement have not value in judging _any_ amps' performance, as I personally measure all the amps I have reviewed - I am just saying what is available on the ZO3 right now is clearly not enough to form a basis of comparison, which is what you were trying to establish. You can measure the performance of a Lamborghini on a stretch of road in the UK and then measure the performance of a Ferrari on another stretch of road in the USA - the result will be just as incomparable as the ZO3 vs. E12, because the weather and the road condition will affect the performance of the cars. Same principle applies to ZO2 vs. E12, hence my early reply that you really can't tell much by looking on those spec. It is exactly because that spec and measurement are important that we should treat them much carefully before drawing any conclusion out of them.


----------



## zaim

One thing that I like straight away is that you can boost bass frequencies all the way down to 25HZ, Treble eq is a nice addition too. Unfortunately my estimated costs are £155 excluding import tax etc which could be over £30 
  
 Don't even know if this will be available from uk retailers such as Amazon/Advanced Mp3 Players.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Just a headsup, the chat session with the founder & engineer Paul Berg is about to start @ https://www.facebook.com/digizoid


----------



## MizMoxie

Hello all!
 So first of all, I'd like to answer phrosty:


phrosty said:


> Great looking specs. I wonder if they are the specs from the components, or measured.


 
  
 These specs are measured directly from our engineering sample, and not from the components.
  
  
 This second part comes directly from ZO's creator, Paul:
  
  
 My philosophy on comparing audio products:
  
 Specs are a reasonable starting point for beginning a comparison between audio products, but they are only one piece of the puzzle. Consider all of your wants, needs, and desires, and correspondingly the relevant factors associated with a given product, then obtain as much information as feasible before making a decision. Not being impetuous might save you regret, frustration, and money, not to mention ending up with a product that looks good on paper but in the end only looks good on paper. Personally, I’ve sampled, tested, and listened to thousands of audio components. To construct an audio product based on component specs alone does not guarantee good quality sound. Its not only about specs but about values, materials, compatibility, and proper integration. That’s what makes the difference.
  
 Here is an analogy I like to use:
  
 The recipe for an excellent audio device is very much like a recipe for an exceptional culinary dish.  Use all the right ingredients, proportion them in the right amounts, combine them in the right order, and include that special something  which gives the dish its unique character. When it comes to food it’s about how it tastes and when it comes to audio it’s about how it sounds. Ever been to restaurant where the menu described a dish in a way that made you salivate with anticipation, but actually tasted like something from the garbage can? It’s no different with audio devices. So, just because one recipe says it contains more special spices (e.g.  higher output voltage etc.) doesn’t guarantee a better taste (or a better sound), and quite possibly it may be just the thing that spoils the soup.
  
 At digiZoid, we’ve spent years selecting and combining just the right components to achieve the best attainable sound possible. In addition, we developed and patented our “special something” that delivers sound with unique character only attainable with our products.
  
  We believe in and stand behind our recipe for excellent audio.


----------



## phrosty

mizmoxie said:


> Hello all!
> So first of all, I'd like to answer phrosty:
> 
> These specs are measured directly from our engineering sample, and not from the components.
> ...


 
  
 Thanks MizMozie! Too many companies just quote the specs from their opamp or dac chip and call it a day. It sounds like Paul is a stand up dude who cares a lot about audio.
  
 It's great to see a company willing to go so far to act on feedback from their customers. I sincerely hope you haven't gone a bit too fast and priced yourself out of the market—I'd love to see you succeed. We'd all do good to remember all the hard work Digizoid went through to get the kinks worked out of the previous version. In fact, I just did—I'll take back what I said before about holding off on the preorder. Just placed mine!
  
Some totally random feedback for your website: The anti-aliasing of the frequency curve background in "The Thrill of Full Spectrum Sound" is horrendous. As a graphics programmer, this bugs me to no end! You can fix it by using a full precision renderer with gamma-correct anti-aliasing. Alternately, you might get away with rendering it much larger and downsampling with a gamma-correct graphics app like ImageMagick (PM me if you're interested and need some help?). You may need to increase line width to completely get rid of the moire pattern, but there's a lot of room to improve without that.


----------



## Deviltooth

Paul's response is a good read and indicative of audio wisdom.  I'm looking forward to the first product reviews.


----------



## takutox

just preordered this for 283 aud to australia
  
 pretty big investment for me but giving you guys the benefit of the doubt since i enjoyed the zo2 so much.
  
 quite excited actually


----------



## gaspir324

I really really love the ZO2.1/2.2 I have, and it was only what, 70$. But now it is 193.1€+possible VAT and import taxes. I also need a new TV so this is going to have to wait, but I'll eagerly wait for early impressions and hope for either a student discount or other discounts!


----------



## MizMoxie

For those of you who are interested in keeping up on production updates (plus checking out a few other goodies), you can check out our blog here: http://digizoid.com/blog/introducing-zo-fs-and-zo-fs-plus/

  
 P.S. The remaining components arrived yesterday afternoon, so we're waiting to hear from our manufacturer on the manufacturing date!


----------



## zaim

mizmoxie said:


> For those of you who are interested in keeping up on production updates (plus checking out a few other goodies), you can check out our blog here: http://digizoid.com/blog/introducing-zo-fs-and-zo-fs-plus/
> 
> 
> P.S. The remaining components arrived yesterday afternoon, so we're waiting to hear from our manufacturer on the manufacturing date!


 
  
 That's great, Can't wait to receive mine


----------



## MizMoxie

Today we ran some preliminary tests on the ZO FS+ engineering sample. We're happy to report that channel balance was spectacular: within 0.06 dB @ 100mV/1kHz (at an amplifier gain of 2.7)!!
  
Perfect for our IEM users!


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

mizmoxie said:


> Today we ran some preliminary tests on the ZO FS+ engineering sample. We're happy to report that channel balance was spectacular: within 0.06 dB @ 100mV/1kHz (at an amplifier gain of 2.7)!!
> 
> Perfect for our IEM users!


 

 That sounds sweeet. Seems like the volume control is of very high quality. Granted with only one gain setting and that large scale of adjustment, it had been a stupid decision to skip on the quality of volume control. 

 I've tried some cheap amp (won't mention any names) with very horrible channel balance at low volume settings to the point it became unlistenable with IEMs, it just got too annoying...


----------



## MizMoxie

rpgwizard said:


> That sounds sweeet. Seems like the volume control is of very high quality. Granted with only one gain setting and that large scale of adjustment, it had been a stupid decision to skip on the quality of volume control.


 
  
 It absolutely is of high quality! Check it out: http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/pga2311.pdf
  
 Choosing just the perfect volume control was one of Paul's biggest priorities. Apparently this volume control is not your typical type - you have to have a microprocessor just to program it! Therefore, you won't find it in more common headphone amps. It's most often used in professional recording equipment.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

mizmoxie said:


> It absolutely is of high quality! Check it out: http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/pga2311.pdf
> 
> Choosing just the perfect volume control was one of Paul's biggest priorities. Apparently this volume control is not your typical type - you have to have a microprocessor just to program it! Therefore, you won't find it in more common headphone amps. It's most often used in professional recording equipment.


 

 Yea I'm googling on it atm, and indeed it's not the most simple chip out there and it seems to be of high quality that some bigger expensier full-size recievers use. The price is very high on it too. This seems like a higher quality volume control than other portable amps in this price bracket use. Seems to fit nicely in this case so you can make it more simple by only having one gain setting thanks to its wide gain and very good channel balance so it should work in all cases from LOD + IEM use to higher demanding headphone use out of the headphone out.


----------



## caprimulgus

i love my ZO2 and couldn't do without it. was planning to grab the ZO3 for sure, but like a few others, the price is a bit steep for me...$150 would have been an insta-buy for me too!
 oh well, i guess i'll wait to see how everyone likes it...and hopefully for a sale! 
  
 Quote:


rpgwizard said:


> To me it seems like digiZoid should opt to release a cheaper ZO in the future, they need to have something around the $100 or so pricerange too it feels like. Like a ZO2+


 
   

 in regard to a possible ZO2+, hopefully it has the less bass roll-off, added power and low noise floor of the ZO3. i don't really care that much about the bypass, OLED screen or metal build. although, i'd prefer a $150 unit with as many of those things as possible, rather than a $100 unit that's more like the existing ZO2.

  
 tbh, i could do without the full spectrum really. what i'd prefer is a FULL "full spectrum", with mid adjustment and/or negative adjustment (either way would work). i have headphones which i would like to bump up the mids and/or take the treble down a notch, so that would be much more useful to me than a treble adjustment alone.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

caprimulgus said:


> in regard to a possible ZO2+, hopefully it has the less bass roll-off, added power and low noise floor of the ZO3. i don't really care that much about the bypass, OLED screen or metal build. although, i'd prefer a $150 unit with as many of those things as possible, rather than a $100 unit that's more like the existing ZO2.
> 
> tbh, i could do without the full spectrum really. what i'd prefer is a FULL "full spectrum", with mid adjustment and/or negative adjustment (either way would work). i have headphones which i would like to bump up the mids and/or take the treble down a notch, so that would be much more useful to me than a treble adjustment alone.


 

 My mastering engineer in me isn't that sure that less of a bass roll-off is necessarily a good thing, it probably sounds like a good thing to the average person on the paper but in reality it doesn't necessarily have to be. It's one of those things I'm curious to audition in ZO3 though. Usually if you scale off some deep bass in the mastering process it can make for clearer and punchier bass due to the very low frequencies use so much energy and also the "wider" the bass boost is the more unfocused/less punchy etc it tends to become so I hope that isn't the case with ZO3's bass response. Also headphones that roll offf in the bass down deep, say below 40Hz or so and makes a "curve"/pointy bass curve tends to have also punchier bass character compared to those who go linearly down to like 15Hz or whatever. Personally I want punchy bass that ZO v2.1 did especially great (why it's still the version I use).  

 The upgraded amping capabilities, noise filtering and the high quality volume control certainly up the cost a bit too besides the new alu shell, oled display. I don't think they'd be able to offer it lower than roughly 180~$190, at least the volume control would have to be exchanged for a lower quality one if having to reach $150 bracket, possibly the film capacitors would have to go/be downgraded to very cheap ones or none at all (still with added power it may be a good thing to have at least some noise filtering).


----------



## caprimulgus

I'm a hip hop head, so i guess low rumbly bass is more suitable to me than for your hardstyle stuff where punchy bass is more important...so for me, less roll off is a good thing.

but yeah, interested to hear impressions (especially compared to ZO2.3)


----------



## MizMoxie

Samples of the anodized aluminum enclosure came in today!


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

You won't go for brushed alu look? I personally dig that finish a loooot. Gives it a stronger/more resistant feel IMO (and harder to detect scratches).


----------



## BillsonChang007

+1. Brushes makes scratches less obvious which is essential while on the go. ^_^


----------



## barzman

.


----------



## Focker

Just placed my pre-order...I think. Got an error message, but seems to have gone through to my bank. 
  
 MixMoxie, please check PMs
  
 Can't wait to fire this thing up with my LCD-Xs and Beyer 1350s. The 1350s LOVED the ZO2.


----------



## MizMoxie

focker said:


> Just placed my pre-order...I think. Got an error message, but seems to have gone through to my bank.
> 
> MixMoxie, please check PMs
> 
> Can't wait to fire this thing up with my LCD-Xs and Beyer 1350s. The 1350s LOVED the ZO2.


 
  
 Just responded. Everything went through ok.


----------



## MizMoxie

Btw, for those of you who were interested in the enclosure finish, this is what it looks like close up (it's very close to brushed aluminum):


----------



## Focker

mizmoxie said:


> Just responded. Everything went through ok.


 
  
  
 Thanks for the super quick response 
  
 I'm glad to see this little guy is still pretty small. I just saw a pic of the FS next to the ZO2, and I know my ZO2 is super tiny. That's really cool that the FS is only slightly larger.


----------



## MizMoxie

focker said:


> Thanks for the super quick response
> 
> I'm glad to see this little guy is still pretty small. I just saw a pic of the FS next to the ZO2, and I know my ZO2 is super tiny. That's really cool that the FS is only slightly larger.


 
  
 No problem! 
  
 Regarding the size... it's honestly quite amazing to see how much more circuitry is packed in to the ZO FS, yet the size remains almost the same! And surprisingly, most of the size increase is due to the larger capacity battery and OLED screen.


----------



## rock&rollfrenchfries

Anybody receive their new fs or fs+ just yet?


----------



## Focker

rock&rollfrenchfries said:


> Anybody receive their new fs or fs+ just yet?


 
  
 Not here, nope.


----------



## zaim

rock&rollfrenchfries said:


> Anybody receive their new fs or fs+ just yet?




Nope, based on their blog update it won't start shipping until the 28th July.


----------



## Oregonian

Last week Miz Moxie said the production of the boards was done, ready for programming and testing. 

No word from her since so looks like that 28th date may be spot on at this point.


----------



## phrosty

MizMoxie, I've emailed contact@ and support@digizoid.com about my order but haven't received a reply -- are these active?

edit: got a reply back. thanks!


----------



## DJBaila

I just placed my pre-order... i can't wait to receive it, I hope they start shipping soon.


----------



## Oregonian

MizMoxie PM'd me saying they are shipping this week, at least for the early pre-orders.


----------



## DJBaila

oregonian said:


> MizMoxie PM'd me saying they are shipping this week, at least for the early pre-orders.


 
 I hope my order make it in the first shipping


----------



## zaim

I placed my order pretty early so hopefully it should be amongst the first that go out. However I don't think it'll be this week, unless they ship it tomorrow


----------



## pixelements

Hey guys.. Where is the difference between  ZO FS and ZO FS+?


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

pixelements said:


> Hey guys.. Where is the difference between  ZO FS and ZO FS+?


 

 The FS+ has a secondary amp in it too that allows you to switch between SmartVektor on and SmartVektor off. The signal is routed so that it bypasses the SmartVektor processing with the second amp. In the previous ZO2.3 and the ZO FS the SmartVektor cannot be switched off, it's always on. So ZO FS+ allows you to choose between a more "fun and engaging" and a more "transparent, neutral" sound.


----------



## phrosty

Well, looks like the aggressive July shipping was missed. Don't mind if it means Paul is working out kinks.


----------



## Focker

phrosty said:


> Well, looks like the aggressive July shipping was missed. Don't mind if it means Paul is working out kinks.


 
  
 Agreed. Although I have to admit, I do get a bit annoyed when a target date comes and goes without any sort of comment or update.


----------



## Oregonian

This is posted on their website........... This Week’s Updates (Aug 3-9th) *Slight Delay in Shipping: *We wanted to give y’all a quick update on the shipping status, as we know we said we’d be shipping by end of July. So here it goes…
 The last thing we do before final assembly is apply something called conformal coating to areas of the circuit board that need protection — in particular, spots where components for SVT’s circuits are placed (if you catch my drift  *wink wink*). We should have received the coating material by mid-last week, but it was a no-show. After calling the distributor, we found out they were out of stock, and our order had been put on hold (of course NOW they tell us, right?)! So we scrambled to find another distributor who had it in stock, and it should arrive Mon or Tues this week (Aug 3rd). As soon as it arrives, we’ll start gooping up the parts, but they’ll take at least 24 hrs to dry. So we’re shooting for Thursday (and absolutely no later than Friday), for first shipments to go out.
 We’re _really really_ sorry everyone, and we hope you can forgive us!


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Any comparisons between ZO2 and these?


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

audiobreeder said:


> Any comparisons between ZO2 and these?


 
  
 That's a bit hard since no ZO FS has been shipped yet.


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

rpgwizard said:


> That's a bit hard since no ZO FS has been shipped yet.


 
 My mistake, but I thought someone posted that they recieved their unit some days ago. Must be losing my mind!
  
 Anyways, dont feel like letting go of ZO2 yet as its a really light and probably the most convenient of all amps to date.


----------



## Focker

audiobreeder said:


> My mistake, but I thought someone posted that they recieved their unit some days ago. Must be losing my mind!
> 
> Anyways, dont feel like letting go of ZO2 yet as its a really light and probably the most convenient of all amps to date.


 
  
 the ZO2 is awesome...I still use it all the time with my Beyer 1350s. Amazing pairing. Bass stays nice and crisp...no bloat.


----------



## phrosty

Hoping to see a shipment notice any time now.


----------



## DJBaila

phrosty said:


> Hoping to see a shipment notice any time now.


 
 Me too! since this is on the blog... 


> (and absolutely no later than Friday), for first shipments to go out.


----------



## georgelai57

Anyone ever replaced the battery on a Zo2.3?


----------



## phrosty

Look what came in the mail today!
  

  
 Will post some impressions later tonight after I've had some time to listen.
  
 Initial: Feeding ODAC line out at full volume -> ZO FS without any clipping. Feels very solid -- well built. It's a good bit heavier than the 2.3. The UI is easy to navigate, and has some slick animations. There is no low/high gain mode switching to worry about -- it's all one scale that seamlessly moves between attenuation and gain modes. SVT levels feel much more linear, with a smooth noticable transition all the way up to 32.


----------



## DJBaila

phrosty said:


> Look what came in the mail today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Did you got tracking number?, or it just show up without previous notice?... do you know where are they located?
 Thanks,
 Ricardo.


----------



## phrosty

djbaila said:


> Did you got tracking number?, or it just show up without previous notice?... do you know where are they located?
> Thanks,
> Ricardo.


 

 Got tracking via a Paypal email on Saturday. It's shipping from Arizona, I'm in Illinois.


----------



## DJBaila

phrosty said:


> Got tracking via a Paypal email on Saturday. It's shipping from Arizona, I'm in Illinois.


 
 THANK YOU!, I don't receive tracking number yet


----------



## Oregonian

Dang it. I ordered day one of the preorder and no tracking yet.........


----------



## takutox

same here haha, one of the first ones to preorder.
  
 i know im in australia and all but yeah..


----------



## Focker

Anyone know when preorders started? I placed my order on 7/5. Curious how far down the list I might be.


----------



## Oregonian

oregonian said:


> Dang it. I ordered day one of the preorder and no tracking yet.........




Got my tracking number last night........will deliver Thursday!


----------



## zaim

oregonian said:


> Dang it. I ordered day one of the preorder and no tracking yet.........


 
  
 Same here, I emailed them and was told my one should be shipping this week. Hopefully delivery to the UK won't take too long via Fedex.


----------



## phrosty

Going to be giving each of my cans a full day with the ZO FS. Yesterday was Mr Speakers' Mad Dog w/ Alpha Pads, and today was Beyerdynamic's DT-770 Pro-80.
  
 To start with, I'm driving the ZO FS through an ODAC, which provides a transparent 2Vrms line-out. The ZO FS handled this distortion-free. No more turning line volume down to 30%!
  
*Mad Dog with Alpha Pads*
  
 As far as difficult-to-drive cans go, the planar Mad Dogs have a penchant for bringing amps to their knees when it comes to bass. As sort of an ultimate test, I played Bear McCreary's "Mandala in the Clouds", whose taiko clip like mad when I play it at decent levels through my JDS C5's bass boost.
  
 I'm happy to say the ZO FS powered through it and a mix of trance and dupstep at a full level-32 bass SVT and even to a higher volume than I was comfortable with. This is easily the best bass I've heard out of them, and the cans continued to sound as detailed as ever.
  
*DT-770 Pro-80*
  
 The DT-770 are known as quite capable when it comes to laying down heavy, detailed bass. When kept to low contour levels the ZO does very well with these, bringing out a wonderfully texture sub-bass without muddying the mids and highs at all. At higher contours levels it tends to get a little overwhelming.
  
*More to come...*
  
 I'll be listening with my DT-880 600Ω tomorrow. After that, I'll do the Superlux 668b -- the ZO 2 turned them into a zen-like experience, so I'm really excited to hear the FS on them.
  
*Music*
  
 Listening to a mix of electronic (thank you Monstercat 18), garage rock, and some rap were a dream with the ZO. The only music I'm not super happy with is heavily orchestral film scores, where some of the more subtle instruments tend to get overwhelmed by other ones.
  
 Soundstage is somewhere between fully transparent and the ZO 2 -- not super wide, but also no longer troublingly condensed. I think at this point it may be more an effect of SVT than the components themselves. I could not hear any noise, but then I didn't expect to with either of these cans.
  
*SVT*
  
 The bass SVT has the same unique effect as the 2.3, not just adding gain but seemingly extracting detail where there was none before. Unlike the 2.3, however, each level of SVT is much more perceptually linear -- where before you'd hear a lot of difference between levels 1-8 followed by a very slow ramp-up to 32, the ZO FS has a steady boost all the way up to 32.
  
 You may have noticed I didn't touch on treble SVT when talking about the specific headphones. Treble SVT has turned out to be a bit of a wash with my music -- even up at 32 I have to listen very closely to hear a difference, so much that I had to measure with RMAA to confirm I wasn't just tricking myself. Perhaps MizMoxie or others can point out some songs that showcase it.
  
*Hardware*
  
 Pictures do not do the aluminum case justice. It looks and feels great, and is not at all like the generic aluminum enclosures you find on so much of our gear.
  
 The headphone jack is no longer recessed, which should lend itself to improved compatibility with fancy cables. In place of a Mini-B port, you now have a Micro-B port for charging which is a welcome change now that most phones are using that -- I always appreciate being able to lug one fewer cable.
  
 They employ the same multi-function switch used in previous versions, again using the push button as a way of cycling between adjustments. It is no longer recessed, so pocket use might result in more accidental changes. As with the previous versions, using the switch takes a little bit of practice to find the right amount of pressure/speed between doing nothing and accidentally turning the device off.
  
 The vivid OLED display improves usability significantly, giving a high level of detail to let you precisely tune your experience. Now that input capacity and multiple gain modes are a thing of the past, it presents with a simplicity that should "just work" for anyone.
  
 I'm a little worried about the durability of the display which does not appear to be protected by any glass or plastic -- I definitely won't be letting it clang around in my laptop bag with anything hard enough to scratch it. I may try to find one of those little ipod screen protectors to cut up and place on the screen.
  
 There are a lot of volume levels. Quite a lot. IEM users will appreciate the fine detail at the lower levels, while others will use the rapid-step option (hold the button down) to get up to the 100+ range. It's a good compromise.
  
 Unless I'm forgetting something, the FS has resolved my entire wishlist. Once again DigiZoid has created a weird little gem of a product, but this time it's been perfected. It's no longer at "toy" levels of impulse-buying affordability, but then it no longer feels like a toy.


----------



## MizMoxie

phrosty said:


> Going to be giving each of my cans a full day with the ZO FS. Yesterday was Mr Speakers' Mad Dog w/ Alpha Pads, and today was Beyerdynamic's DT-770 Pro-80.
> 
> To start with, I'm driving the ZO FS through an ODAC, which provides a transparent 2Vrms line-out. The ZO FS handled this distortion-free. No more turning line volume down to 30%!
> 
> ...


 
  
 SOOO glad to hear you like it! When it comes to the treble, it (of course) depends on your headphone's frequency response in the treble range. However, I would like to recommend Imagine by Armin Van Buuren. Not only is this one of my all-time favorite tracks, I feel like it perfectly showcases SVT's capability. 
  
 I would also like to mention that the treble is meant to be a little more subtle than the bass (i.e., fletcher-munson curves).


----------



## phrosty

mizmoxie said:


> I would like to recommend Imagine by Armin Van Buuren. Not only is this one of my all-time favorite tracks, I feel like it perfectly showcases SVT's capability.


 
  
 Yes, Imagine did it for me. It's still subtle but I can definitely pick it out on my DT-880.
  
 I think it might partially be the number of steps -- it takes a while to get from level 0 to 32, and the change is very gradual. I guess those with a FS+ will have an easier time of A/Bing things. A nice software update (can these be flashed through USB?) would be a 4-step contour change when you hold down the rocker, similar to the volume change.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

This thing can't come fast enough, luckily I did pay for faster shipping to Finland. xD Hopefully also FS+ gets/got shipped now.


----------



## caprimulgus

Keen for 2.3 vs FS comparisons, particularly for bass only (I personally wouldn't want to increase treble on any of my headphones!).


----------



## phrosty

caprimulgus said:


> Keen for 2.3 vs FS comparisons, particularly for bass only (I personally wouldn't want to increase treble on any of my headphones!).


 

 It's basically the same. The improvements are elsewhere.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

phrosty said:


> It's basically the same. The improvements are elsewhere.


 

 I'd hate it to be the same because I personally prefer the ZO2.1's bass (more punchy/impactful/harder hitting) over ZO2.3 (softer, a bit more loose).  Might be a case of some people not able to tell the difference and some might, anyway I have a ZO FS+ incoming so will judge for myself.


----------



## zaim

Just received an email to say mines been dispatched, eta is this Friday (UK)


----------



## bmwdad

I will be getting my zo3 on tuesday aug 19. (traveling)  and post a review.  I am hoping that the zo3 can give a little punch to my Nad Hp 50's, which are great except down low.


----------



## caprimulgus

phrosty said:


> It's basically the same. The improvements are elsewhere.


 
  
 ah cheers. as i said, i'm not too interested in enhancing highs (i'd personally prefer a negative adjustment to highs, or an enhancement of mids, if anything), so if the bass is the same, the ZO3 wouldn't really be an upgrade for me aside for aesthetically (but i'd prefer the smaller form factor on the ZO2.3 anyway).
  
 was hoping there would be amping and sound quality improvements in addition to the "full spectrum" (which isn't really "full" without mids!).
  
 thanks for the feedback. keen to hear whether others share your conclusion.
  


rpgwizard said:


> I'd hate it to be the same because I personally prefer the ZO2.1's bass (more punchy/impactful/harder hitting) over ZO2.3 (softer, a bit more loose).  Might be a case of some people not able to tell the difference and some might, anyway I have a ZO FS+ incoming so will judge for myself.


 
  
 yeah, awaiting your impressions in particular!


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

caprimulgus said:


> ah cheers. as i said, i'm not too interested in enhancing highs (i'd personally prefer a negative adjustment to highs, or an enhancement of mids, if anything), so if the bass is the same, the ZO3 wouldn't really be an upgrade for me aside for aesthetically (but i'd prefer the smaller form factor on the ZO2.3 anyway).
> 
> was hoping there would be amping and sound quality improvements in addition to the "full spectrum" (which isn't really "full" without mids!).
> 
> thanks for the feedback. keen to hear whether others share your conclusion.


 

 You seem to be on the same level as me on the things, I've also suggested the same thing about being able to adjust the highs negatively allowing a more warmer/forward midrange instead. ZO2.3 I found slightly bit V-shape sounding while the ZO2.1 is in terms of timbre possibly slightly the opposite with pretty smooth highs but very fullbodied midrange (lower-mids in particular) why I tend to prefer it over ZO2.3 because the mids sound really romantic, thick without sounding muddy whatsoever on my Q40 (seems like a perfect synergy!). I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the default levels of ZO FS has the highs reasonably laid-back/smooth and not forward since otherwise the highs boost will be kind of pointless if it already to begin with in the standard settings provides a boosted highs sound. It might also try to see if I could get them to configure the SmartVektor curve used for ZO2.1 in ZO FS for me in case it turns out I still like the balancing of ZO2.1 better than ZO FS but that remains to be heard.

 Anyway they might bring more configurability in the future like possibly (at least they are interested in it when I've asked about it) custom manageable SmartVektor curves it seems (not for ZO FS) but some future products. To me a "EQ'able" SmartVektor curve would be the final nail in the coffin to make ZO something like a Swiss army knife in portable headphone amp that does it all.


----------



## phrosty

More reviews...
  
*Beyerdynamic DT-880 600Ω*
  
 A while after I first got these cans, I had this crazy idea of feeding them with my ZO 2.3. Well obviously that didn't work, but I eventually daisy-chained the ZO into another amp just to get that sweet bass.
  
 I was really happy to see the ZO FS powering these alone and without a sweat. I spent all day with them yesterday. The DT-880 retained their high degree of clarity, and gained a great amount of bass. Unlike the DT-770, who's closed design amplifies the bass and muddies up at too high a contour, I was able to crank the bass up between 24 to 32 without everything else getting swallowed. The FS turned these into bass monsters and sound great!
  
 The DT-880 were the first headphones I tried that got a noticeable change from treble SVT. It's still hard to tell with something as chaotic as dubstep, but bring a little trance in and you can readily hear the highs sharpening up. It's an interesting sound, and I understand why they made it subtle -- at mid contour levels it seems to add a little... something, hard to describe.... but at the highest levels, I quickly got fatigued and had to take my headphones off for a little rest.
  
*Superlux 668b*
  
 These cheapie things I bought on a whim when some of you started talking about it seem to just keep surprising me. When plugged into the ZO, the bass becomes very tight and punchy, and super deep. It's startling how _phenomenal_ these cans sound with the ZO -- if you've got them, I urge you to try it.
  
 I could also hear the treble SVT pretty well here. It seems to take on a better effect with semi-open cans than closed ones like I had in my previous post. Again, it seems best noticeable with trance. It remained a subtle effect here as well, but was less fatiguing at higher levels than the 880s.
  
 Unfortunately my time was cut a little short with these, as I had some technical difficulties mid-day that I'm working to resolve right now. Once I get it fixed, I'll try out some IEMs and post some comparison recordings for you guys who're holding off.
  


caprimulgus said:


> was hoping there would be amping and sound quality improvements in addition to the "full spectrum" (which isn't really "full" without mids!).


 
  
 The bass SVT part of it remains the same -- as far as I can tell, having treble SVT at 0 is identical to the 2.3. But like I said, I'll post some samples for you to compare.
  
 But, there are definite amping and quality improvements that make it worth it. It's now a high quality amp.


----------



## phrosty

First sample, some dubstep/breaks - DotEXE's Battle Cry. 30 sec clip of it only -- first number is bass, second is treble. Takes a while to prepare these so maybe one or two a day.
  
 https://mega.co.nz/#!9o5W1LiZ!hVhzJDL2Iip34JUYlGgkZSRlkAyn5Drpne5RwWVa5fc


----------



## Oregonian

So first impressions -
  
 Packaging is.........well, not really packaging.  The ZO 2.3 came in a pseudo-retail looking package.  This came in a box with black foam hand cut out to fit the amp.  I'm not complaining, just for that price I sort of expected something a little more.
  
 Feeding a pair of M-Audio Q40's.
  
 Treble - I have it up on 32 and have not noticed any change from 20-32 at all.  None. 
  
 Bass - I'm running it at 26 right now coupled with volume at 175 and it sounds lovely. 
  
 Overall sound - very good.  Need to spend more time with it this weekend and try it out with my HE-400's, D5000's and D600's and will report more back.
  
 Here's how I have it hooked up.  iPod Classic via FiiO LOD to ZO3 mounted on an armband for portability.  Held in place with velcro on the back.  Very sturdy for running, yardwork, etc. 
  
 So far I like it.  Not sure if it's better than the Arrow 3G I sold to get this but I'll give it time.


----------



## Deviltooth

If anyone wants to test these with IEMs I'd be happy to read their impressions.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

phrosty said:


> First sample, some dubstep/breaks - DotEXE's Battle Cry. 30 sec clip of it only -- first number is bass, second is treble. Takes a while to prepare these so maybe one or two a day.
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!9o5W1LiZ!hVhzJDL2Iip34JUYlGgkZSRlkAyn5Drpne5RwWVa5fc


 
  
 There's a pretty obvious difference between the treble settings listening with my Q40 + ZO2.1 (although since I've already boosted the bass it gets a bit too bassy ) Interesting thing though is it sounds more like the mids are boosted than highs which to me is very cool (or maybe I should have said the mids gets more boosted than I thought it would be as I expected a thinny sound at the high treble setting which isn't the case here). But that could be a poor translation to how it actually sounds out of the hardware itself I guess possibly. Also the ZO settings are much lower in volume giving not the "most impressive" impressions that it does if you try volume matching. 

 Based on this examples though it seems like I might very well like it as it seems to have a pretty warm character but I like how punchy and dynamic it starts sounding at the 32-32 setting. The treble boost works interestingly, it's more like a dynamicness boost somehow, giving the bass drums more "punch" compared to just using 32-0, the 32-32 makes the bass pound nicer with much better detail.

 It seems to be doing quite the same as when I keep mastering hardstyle tracks, giving a slight highs boost can actually make the kickdrum sound harder since the "punch" part of the hardstyle kick is brought more forward, same thing seems to be applying here. Curious to hear it in action from the actual device though. 

 TLDR; seems like the treble boost might be a lot more useful/better than I had expected the way it's configured (seems more tastefully/subtle configured for more serious listeners rather than aimed towards the average joe).

 EDIT: Holy crap, that DotEXE track is like compressed to unreal levels checking the waveform of the original file, never seen such loud master before and I thought hardstyle tracks were bad in that department. lol


----------



## Oregonian

oregonian said:


> So first impressions -
> 
> Packaging is.........well, not really packaging.  The ZO 2.3 came in a pseudo-retail looking package.  This came in a box with black foam hand cut out to fit the amp.  I'm not complaining, just for that price I sort of expected something a little more.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Upon further review...............
  
 This thing is AWESOME.  The treble still is not very useful and I leave it at 32 all the time but the bass run at 25 and volume around 135-145 (my saying 175 above was a typo!) gives great depth to the music and great punch with my Q40's.  Been doing yardwork for the past four hours with this ZO running off my iPod and it really has made me smile.  I think I do like it more than the Arrow 3G. 
  
 Well done Digizoid. 
  
 Now about that treble adjustment................


----------



## zaim

I managed to collect mine from my local depot today.
  
 Earphones- Sony XBA-H3
 Source- Sony Xperia Z2
  
 I have to say I wasn't impressed when I opened the fedex bag to find a generic white box, I expected something better if not similar to the ZO2. But I guess it did the job keeping the player and accessories together.
  
 Next thing I noticed was my unit appears to have small marks on the rear, minor imperfections which at $250 shouldn't exist in my opinion.
  
 Moving on from that I was impressed with how the amp felt in the hand, build quality is pretty good, certainly a upgrade from the Zo2.
  
 Treble- I have to say I was looking forward to this part of the test but i've had mixed results, like others have mentioned you can ramp it up to 32 and not really notice a lot of difference. However I have come across a few tracks where you notice a fairly decent increase in high's, Not sure why its like this but yeah. 
  
 Bass- I've got this set to max and found it really does make the sub bass (25hz+) sound a lot louder on certain music, Unfortunately I sold my ZO2 6 months ago so I can't compare the difference between the two amps in this area, but from what I can recall the ZO2 on max increased the higher bass frequencies a little too far. This isn't the case with the ZS FS, so in the bass department I'm quite happy. If anything it would be nice if there was a user configurable SVT EQ/Curve. 
  
 Issue's- I'm not sure if its a faulty cable that's been provided but I am getting crackle/pop sounds when I have been clicking through the menu's on my phone, it seems to happen if I stop/play the music for a few seconds and say go into another folder or menu. This doesn't happen if I connect my earphones up directly. I'm getting the same with my Tablet, I really hope its not the amp as I'd hate to have to send it back after waiting a month for it to arrive. I'll be giving this ago with another cable tomorrow.


----------



## Oregonian

Are you using a LOD or just a 3.5 feed?


----------



## zaim

oregonian said:


> Are you using a LOD or just a 3.5 feed?


 


 I'm using 3.5, looks like its not a cable issue as I've just tried a few


----------



## MuZo2




----------



## phrosty

Final review - IEMs.
  
*Etymotic ER6i*
  
 I'm pretty much always at a place where I don't mind wearing full-sized headphones, so I don't use IEMs much anymore. Hence these are a rather old model, but I've got brand-new filters for them and they sound good as ever, so lets go for it. The ER6i have analytical mids and highs, but very anemic bass. Honestly I'm not expecting much here, because even the ZO 2.3 could only bring out a tiny bit of bass on these. They're also very sensitive, and are sure to highlight any flaws.
  
 The first thing I notice before I get to playing music is a constant static hiss. The next thing is clicking noises any time you press the button. When an animation occurs, like switching to a different setting, you hear clicking during the whole thing. There also must be some kind of timer running, because there are two distinct clicks about every 3 seconds. Present with or without a source plugged in, and without any USB plugged in, it's definitely coming from the ZO.
  
 At higher volume—not unreasonably high, lets say 80—I couldn't make out the noise except in quiet passages.
  
At low volume—what I'd listen to in a quiet area, around 50—the noise was readily present. Noise during menu actions is manageable, but the clicks every few seconds are right on the edge of distraction. Like broccoli in someone's teeth you won't notice it immediately but once you do, it's all you can pay attention to. By comparison, my other go-to portable amp is virtually noise-free with these IEMs at all volume levels.
  
Luckily, the noise is all post-amping and a 75Ω resistor adapter I had laying around completely eliminated it. I kept it off for the rest of the test just to ensure I was hearing the ZO properly, but I could not discern any differences in frequency response with or without it. The noise is less loud than the 2.3, but the pattern of that tick every few seconds makes it in my mind a step back.
  
 The second thing I noticed is that, wow, this is the first amp I've been able to easily fine-tune a correct volume for IEMs with. I've got 50 distinct levels to use between 40-90. Bravo for that.
  
 Regarding bass SVT, these IEMs have a very sharp rolloff starting around 70-80Hz. As expected, the ZO did as well as it could producing a bit more bass but overall for most songs it just made the mix a bit warmer.
  
 Treble SVT, on the other hand, really came alive! No longer a subtle change, I could readily hear the music getting clean, sparkly highs and more textured mids as I swept from 0-32. I didn't find it fatiguing at all here and really enjoy it around 16-24. Very impressive.
  
*More Samples*
  
 First number is bass, second number is treble.
  
 https://mega.co.nz/#!8owzWYgb!EVhMhp1cWsa76gkXsGGQEbcuGJwR_BiQ80QlE4O8j3g
  
 Now including:

(dubstep/breaks) DotEXE's Battle Cry
(film score) Abel Korzeniowski's Copernicus' Star
(pop) Misterwives' Reflections
(synth-pop?) Yip Deceiver's Get Strict


----------



## MizMoxie

zaim said:


> I managed to collect mine from my local depot today.
> 
> Earphones- Sony XBA-H3
> Source- Sony Xperia Z2
> ...


 
  
 Regarding the crackle/popping sounds — Since it only seems to occur while you are actively using your phone/tablet, then chances are they're being generated by your audio sources, and not the cable or ZO. To be sure, could you please answer the following questions: 
  

What volume settings are you using on both your audio source and ZO?
What app(s) are you using to playback music and what other apps do you have running in the background while listening? Are you using the phone's built-in NFC feature (or any other wireless features) to communicate to other devices or access cloud-based music libraries? 
Have you tried putting your devices into airplane mode?


----------



## ClieOS

Seem like most of the talk is on FS. Does the FS+ starts shipping yet?


----------



## Focker

Hoping they finish up the FS orders first! lol


----------



## MizMoxie

clieos said:


> Seem like most of the talk is on FS. Does the FS+ starts shipping yet?


 
  
 They will start shipping soon.


----------



## MizMoxie

*Quick Tip...*
 For those of you who want a good track that showcases the treble, Breathe by Prodigy is excellent!


----------



## zaim

mizmoxie said:


> Regarding the crackle/popping sounds — Since it only seems to occur while you are actively using your phone/tablet, then chances are they're being generated by your audio sources, and not the cable or ZO. To be sure, could you please answer the following questions:
> 
> 
> What volume settings are you using on both your audio source and ZO?
> ...




Hi, thanks for your reply, I'll try those steps later. 

I do believe there is something wrong with the zofs, even without a source plugged into the amp I still hear noise and static, almost like interference, it's certainly not my earphones as I've tried two now, I hear nothing when connecting these direct to the source.

The other issue is if I plug in the input and just touch the other end of the cable I hear loud static noises, I never had this issue with the zo2, if I then go ahead and plug this into my source I'm hearing quite static and slight noise, the noise I could ignore but the static shouldnt be there.

I have just ordered another 3.5mm cable just to see if it help, I don't have high hopes as I've tried 3 already.

I can also confirm I have this issue as well:

"The first thing I notice before I get to playing music is a constant static hiss. The next thing is clicking noises any time you press the button. When an animation occurs, like switching to a different setting, you hear clicking during the whole thing. There also must be some kind of timer running, because there are two distinct clicks about every 3 seconds. Present with or without a source plugged in, and without any USB plugged in, it's definitely coming from the ZO."


----------



## phrosty

What it looks like on the inside


----------



## bmwdad

I pre ordered my zofs on June 29th.  I am still w/o it.  It is getting a little frustrating.


----------



## DJBaila

bmwdad said:


> I pre ordered my zofs on June 29th.  I am still w/o it.  It is getting a little frustrating.


 
 I feel your pain, same with me. And not many have mentioned they received their ZOfs, how many are they shipping per week, Five?, I don't know the background of this company but seems like a single guy working part time from his garage, imagine if the ZOfs turns having a defect, we will have to wait months to have them repaired .


----------



## Focker

I had excellent cust svc with my first purchase so im hangin in there. What these small companies need to realize is that when u slack in the communication dept and keep changing dates, it gives the impression that something is wrong... Which in turn erodes our confidence. Only takes two min to update the blog/thread.


----------



## Tuntun

I imagine the delay is due to a software problem (that is now sorted out). I received mine and it sounds really excellent with my DT1350's, both in the sub bass and treble departments. It really is an enhancement on the Zo2. However now it won't boot up.....completely dead.
  
 It's disappointing for sure but the customer service has been first class, I'm returning the unit for the software update to be completed and it'll be sent back to me (all postage at their cost).
  
 I imagine they've been under immense pressure to get these shipped so I'm not totally surprised as it's a new product and may not have been 100% tested etc. The point is, they're making it right and I can't ask for more than that.
  
 It's worth the wait.


----------



## phrosty

tuntun said:


> I imagine the delay is due to a software problem (that is now sorted out). I received mine and it sounds really excellent with my DT1350's, both in the sub bass and treble departments. It really is an enhancement on the Zo2. However now it won't boot up.....completely dead.
> 
> It's worth the wait.


 
  
 Yep, been working with MizMoxie to diagnose it for the past week. There's at least one bug, maybe two. Until they confirm a fix, do not let your device get low on battery -- I'd charge it every 4hr or so of use.
  
 If yours does happen to lock up, you can recover it. First plug it in to charge for a little bit -- the indicator won't flash but it seems to do something. Next, unplug it and get a 1.25mm (or .05" SAE) hex key to open it up. Disconnect the battery (you can flip the board out to get a good grip on it) to reset it and it should turn back on.


----------



## zaim

What is the software update for? can someone do a quick test for me? plug in your earphones to the ZOFS, plug one end of the source 3.5mm into the amp and just touch the other end of the cable, do you hear static/noise ?


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

For the next launch of a future product I'd suggest a beta-test period of smaller pool of users, that's a good way to ensure it works as intended plus you'd get feedback on it as different users tend to put it into different scenarios that may not necessarily have been the case in the lab.


----------



## Oregonian

You're right of course. We offered, at least I did via PM a few months ago. 

So far I have had no issues but haven't used it much nor gotten the battery low. Which by the way seems like it has good life.


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

tuntun said:


> I imagine the delay is due to a software problem (that is now sorted out). I received mine and it sounds really excellent with my DT1350's, both in the sub bass and treble departments. It really is an enhancement on the Zo2. However now it won't boot up.....completely dead.


 
 You had me going there with that build up and then boom!
  
 Any comparisons between ZO2 and this?


----------



## Tuntun

Yeah sure. 
 1. better build quality x 100 on Zo3
 2. ZO2 sometimes sounds muddy or booming on certain tracks (still love it though) - Zo3 crisp as a spring morning on the same tracks....really sharp, fast bass but deeeeeep.
 3. Not sure I'm a fan of the screen on Zo3. With Zo2 I just listened and set the bass depending on what sounded good. Now I find the screen interferes with that process.
 4. Zo3 treble adjustment....phenomenal. Love it. DT1350 & DX90 absolutely shines and I was more than happy with the Dx90 sound already. 
 5. Price differential between Zo2 vs Zo3......I think it's worth it but then I want it to be. If the Zo3 never existed I'd be happy with the Zo2, but it does and I'm satisfied I coughed up the extra....or will be when it's back in my hands. It's a class piece of kit.


----------



## MizMoxie

We know that some of you have been waiting for a couple months to receive your ZO, and we can’t thank you enough for being an early supporter and your patience during the longer than anticipated wait.
  
 For those of you who are wondering, we did find a glitch in the software related to the battery becoming completely discharged and not being able to turn ZO back on. The digiZoid team, with the help of a couple of you (thank you phrosty), have worked through the issue, and it has been completely resolved. There were only a small number of ZOs shipped with this bug, and we have been reaching out to those customers for software updates.
  
 We did choose to delay shipments for a few days in order to make sure the software bug had been completely resolved. As of yesterday, we have resumed shipments. 
  
 The number one question we get right now is, “when will I receive my ZO?” We have posted an estimated shipping schedule on our blog, which we will keep updated. 
  
 If your order falls within the “All remaining orders” category in the table, we are waiting to receive enclosures from our manufacturer for those orders. We have been promised a date of Aug 29th from them, so we plan on fulfilling those orders through the weekend, and shipping them out starting Sept 1st. We are very sorry for this additional delay.
  
 Again, thank you all very much for your continued support and patience.


----------



## Focker

Thanks for the update. I agree with the beta tester suggestion above. I thought you guys DID use beta testers.


----------



## bmwdad

My zofs shipped yesterday Aug.22.  I am tracking it now. I pre ordered mine on June 29th.


----------



## Oregonian

So if I received a ZO3 and have not heard from you I have no worries about running the battery low?


----------



## MizMoxie

oregonian said:


> So if I received a ZO3 and have not heard from you I have no worries about running the battery low?


 
  
 We are still in the process of reaching out to those customers, so if you haven't heard from us by the end of the weekend, you're good.


----------



## MizMoxie

zaim said:


> What is the software update for? can someone do a quick test for me? plug in your earphones to the ZOFS, plug one end of the source 3.5mm into the amp and just touch the other end of the cable, do you hear static/noise ?


 
  
  
 In regards to the noises you hear when touching the end of the 3.5mm source - this is normal and happens in ALL electronic equipment. Your body is conductive and acts like an antenna. When you touch the end of the cable, you're hearing electric currents your body is picking up. If you'd like more info, see:
http://www.reddit.com/r/explainlikeimfive/comments/16hnnr/why_does_touching_the_jack_of_my_speaker_make/


----------



## zaim

mizmoxie said:


> *In regards to the noises you hear when touching the end of the 3.5mm source* - this is normal and happens in ALL electronic equipment. Your body is conductive and acts like an antenna. When you touch the end of the cable, you're hearing electric currents your body is picking up. If you'd like more info, see:
> http://www.reddit.com/r/explainlikeimfive/comments/16hnnr/why_does_touching_the_jack_of_my_speaker_make/


 
  
 I see, My ZO2 didn't do this.


----------



## nappiguan

Miz Moxy would you advise ordering the plus version now or wait for refinements and/or reinforcements?


----------



## MizMoxie

nappiguan said:


> Miz Moxy would you advise ordering the plus version now or wait for refinements and/or reinforcements?


 
  
 We don't have any other changes or refinements planned in the foreseeable future, so you should be safe if you place an order.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

mizmoxie said:


> We don't have any other changes or refinements planned in the foreseeable future, so you should be safe if you place an order.


 


 Just curious, seems like ZO FS/FS+ can be software updated if I understood correctly. How is SmartVektor curve governed? Software or hardware?


----------



## Oregonian

Got the dreaded "you need to send your ZO back" email last night. 

Suggestion - how about you send an updated version out, then we return the defective units upon receipt. 

Can't blame a guy for trying. I'll be without my only portable amp for probably a week with the software fix. 

This is the reason I usually am not an early adopter..........:rolleyes:


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

oregonian said:


> This is the reason I usually am not an early adopter..........


 

 You should always keep your old setup until you are sure everything works OK.


----------



## Oregonian

rpgwizard said:


> You should always keep your old setup until you are sure everything works OK.


 
  





 
  
 It does work "ok", in fact it's awesome, has been and continues to be, for over three weeks now. 
  
 The problem is not apparent to me and I likely wouldn't let the battery charge get that low.  I may choose not to send it in till it fits my schedule.


----------



## bmwdad

I just received my Zo3 yesterday.  The first thing you have to do is charge it.  
  
 Please remember I am going from a very high end stereo that I sold to move to a townhome from a dedicated music room in a house.  Vandersteen 5a's, ayre, vinyl etc.  This is my first headphone system.
  
 1.source Marantz 5004 cd (has built in headphone amp)  reference cd's that I have collected forever.  I  was not happy just using the amp in the 5004.
 2. Zo3
 3. Nad headphones  (I would have bought alpha dogs, but for me they were to hot and heavy.)
  
 So yesterday I set up the system, through the headphone amp (no other wires came with the Zo3.)   The first disc I played was  Eagles Hell Freezes Over.  This is a very well recorded live performance of the Eagles.  I know it note by note.   First impression disappointment.  Bass was muddled, rolled over, and highs were fuzzy.  Ouch.
  
 Today I found an old wire hanging around the house.  Instead of using the headphone connection out, I used analog out then the Zo3's.  WOW  what a difference.
 The bass was punchy, the highs, crisp and true.  I started to play around with the settings.   I am down to 24 bass and up to 32 treble. The nad's are very true and musical but now have a bottom end.
  
 So first suggestion do not use the headphones out!
 I will report back after I buy some good wire, and also give a review with my sansa/zino portable set up.
 I am also interested in playing some recordings that are not stellar and see what the zo3 can do for them.
  
 In short, I am very very happy, and so are my new neighbors.


----------



## MizMoxie

rpgwizard said:


> Just curious, seems like ZO FS/FS+ can be software updated if I understood correctly. How is SmartVektor curve governed? Software or hardware?


 
  
 The curve is governed by hardware, but it is adjusted via software.


----------



## phrosty

bmwdad said:


> So yesterday I set up the system, through the headphone amp (no other wires came with the Zo3.)   The first disc I played was  Eagles Hell Freezes Over.  This is a very well recorded live performance of the Eagles.  I know it note by note.   First impression disappointment.  Bass was muddled, rolled over, and highs were fuzzy.  Ouch.
> 
> Today I found an old wire hanging around the house.  Instead of using the headphone connection out, I used analog out then the Zo3's.  WOW  what a difference.
> The bass was punchy, the highs, crisp and true.  I started to play around with the settings.   I am down to 24 bass and up to 32 treble. The nad's are very true and musical but now have a bottom end.
> ...


 
  
 I'm guessing your headphone out is amped and you were overdriving the ZO. I can't think of any other reason you'd experience poor sound through one.


----------



## bmwdad

phrosty said:


> I'm guessing your headphone out is amped and you were overdriving the ZO. I can't think of any other reason you'd experience poor sound through one.


 

 That is correct the headphone out is amped.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Pairing ZO with headphone out will vary a lot in the result depending on the source in my experience with the previous ZOs at least. It's not a matter of how "high quality" the source is either, because I enjoy the sound of onboard Realtek ALC1150 with 2x onboard amp TI NE5532 chips EVEN MORE than Creative SoundBlaster ZxR (pretty significantly) and to a lesser extent ASUS Xonar STX II. 

 With ZO on the ZxR the bass I also found muddy/bloated, a bit loose, the highs a bit off sounding but mids were quite nice.

 With STX II the ZO sounds quite okay, I still slightly prefer both the highs and bass with Realtek.

 With Realtek the bass is wonderfully punchy, controlled, textured, the highs sound very neutral, not too crispy nor too veiled. Mids sound very neutral, I actually liked the slightly bit more thick mids of ZxR/STXII which is about the only thing I liked the sound more with the other cards because I've grown to appriciate a more full-bodied / thick sound (think LCD2) that I might not necessarily interpret as neutral sounding mids but I tend to get more engaged with the music that way. So yea it's a bit odd. 

 I have a feeling I probably have to do the same experiment when ZO FS+ arrive (got stuck in the customs -_-'), giving it a go from all the 3 sources, Realtek, ASUS STXII and Creative ZxR to see if the results remain similar or if they have changed.


----------



## georgelai57

With my Zo2.3 and an iPod Classic as a source, I couldn't use the 30-pin line out as the volume was just not loud enough. So it is always the headphone out to the Zo. For those who have received the Zo FS, should it be the headphone out or the 30-pin line out on an iPod Classic? Thanks


----------



## Oregonian

30 pin all the way. There is plenty of headroom available on the ZO3.......plenty.


----------



## georgelai57

oregonian said:


> 30 pin all the way. There is plenty of headroom available on the ZO3.......plenty.



Thank for the prompt response, Oregonian.

So was the big fuss a few pages back on line out vs headphone out no longer an issue? It was very confusing reading all that.


----------



## Sound Eq

guys i want to ask I have the chord hugo and the audeze lcd2
  
 and I was wondering can i benefit from connecting the FS+ to hugo so that it gives more bass to my audeze lcd2 rev2 headphones, the reason is that the hugo does not give enough bass to the audeze and I am in need for more bass
  
 I have the fiio e18 which i use with the hugo and audeze, so if i replace the fiio e18 with the FS+ will this be an upgrade or downgrade
  
 this is my setup
  
 ipod--- hugo---fiio e18--- audeze lcd2
  
 I plan on
  
 ipod--hugo----ZO FS+---- audeze lcd2


----------



## Mmet

sound eq said:


> guys i want to ask I have the chord hugo and the audeze lcd2
> 
> and I was wondering can i benefit from connecting the FS+ to hugo so that it gives more bass to my audeze lcd2 rev2 headphones, the reason is that the hugo does not give enough bass to the audeze and I am in need for more bass
> 
> ...


 
 mmmmmmm ..... in my opinion it will be a slight upgrade ... if i where you i will save more cash to get a better amp to match both Hugo & lcd 2


----------



## Sound Eq

mmet said:


> mmmmmmm ..... in my opinion it will be a slight upgrade ... if i where you i will save more cash to get a better amp to match both Hugo & lcd 2


 
 its just i thought the added coloration can be fun with some edm music, i really love the audeze and i have been trying to set my mind on a portable amp with a bass boost that i can control in a similar way like fs+


----------



## Mmet

sound eq said:


> its just i thought the added coloration can be fun with some edm music, i really love the audeze and i have been trying to set my mind on a portable amp with a bass boost that i can control in a similar way like fs+


 
 You rAudeze as i think needs a lot of power to be driven properly ( the bass will improve when properly driven ) .. take a look to Centrance hifi-8 but it is more than twice of the FS+ price


----------



## rand0mwalk

Hi everyone, it's my first post. I have followed the forum for a long time with great interest and would like some help and advice regarding my ZO FS+ from others.
  
 I pre-ordered on 6th July and received it on 26th August. I fully charged the unit before using it for a couple of hours with an iPhone 5 and an Audeo PFE 232 (grey filter) IEM.
 DnB, dubstep and dance music sound great and the treble boost function is really useful!
 Classical and opera sound great as well with the passthrough amp (SVT switched off). 
  
 After turning the unit off and leaving it for about a day, I cannot seem to turn the unit back on and it does not charge either.
 Has anyone else had similar problems and resolved them? I know phrosty has been helping MizMoxie with a similar issue but I am not sure if it is the same.
  
 Any help or advice would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Oregonian

PM MizMoxie, who frequents this thread. Sounds related.


----------



## MizMoxie

rand0mwalk said:


> Hi everyone, it's my first post. I have followed the forum for a long time with great interest and would like some help and advice regarding my ZO FS+ from others.
> 
> I pre-ordered on 6th July and received it on 26th August. I fully charged the unit before using it for a couple of hours with an iPhone 5 and an Audeo PFE 232 (grey filter) IEM.
> DnB, dubstep and dance music sound great and the treble boost function is really useful!
> ...


 
  
 Sent you a PM.


----------



## georgelai57

I find there to be much less difference between 0 and 32 on the Bass settings than there is between the green light and the red light on the previous model. Where's the bass gone?


----------



## rand0mwalk

oregonian said:


> PM MizMoxie, who frequents this thread. Sounds related.


Thanks Oregonian!


----------



## rand0mwalk

mizmoxie said:


> Sent you a PM.


Thanks MizMoxie. Have PM'd you.


----------



## MizMoxie

sound eq said:


> guys i want to ask I have the chord hugo and the audeze lcd2
> 
> and I was wondering can i benefit from connecting the FS+ to hugo so that it gives more bass to my audeze lcd2 rev2 headphones, the reason is that the hugo does not give enough bass to the audeze and I am in need for more bass
> 
> ...


 
  
  


mmet said:


> You rAudeze as i think needs a lot of power to be driven properly ( the bass will improve when properly driven ) .. take a look to Centrance hifi-8 but it is more than twice of the FS+ price


 
  
 I personally use the Audeze LCD-X for all my evaluations of ZO FS/FS+, and of all the headphones/IEMs I've tried with the ZO, these are hands down my fave. According to my calculations, the LCD2 only need around 50mW to reach painstakingly loud levels. The ZO FS provides over 130mW @ 70 ohms - therefore, the ZO will give you WAAAYY more than enough power. I'd also like to mention that the ZO FS gives you more than 13.68dB of bass gain. Add on 17.85dB from the volume control, and you have a max of around 30dB total gain!!!! 
  
 Plus, I'd like to remind you that we have 30-day, no questions asked return policy. Try it, and if you don't like it, send it back!!


----------



## georgelai57

The 30 days start from the time we receive the product for international customers?


----------



## phrosty

georgelai57 said:


> I find there to be much less difference between 0 and 32 on the Bass settings than there is between the green light and the red light on the previous model. Where's the bass gone?


 
  
 I noticed this too. I will need to record my 2.3 to make sure, but I think the 2.3 is fooling us.
  
The 2.3 had two things going for it: First, contour 1 actually reduced bass below 50Hz. The FS contour 1 does not reduce it as much. The 2.3 also had a lot of change between 1-8 and very little between 8-32, so it was extremely easy to perceive. FS on the other hand is very gradual change throughout the entire range -- you notice it a lot less and have more time to adjust, so it feels like it's giving less of a boost.


----------



## Sound Eq

mizmoxie said:


> I personally use the Audeze LCD-X for all my evaluations of ZO FS/FS+, and of all the headphones/IEMs I've tried with the ZO, these are hands down my fave. According to my calculations, the LCD2 only need around 50mW to reach painstakingly loud levels. The ZO FS provides over 130mW @ 70 ohms - therefore, the ZO will give you WAAAYY more than enough power. I'd also like to mention that the ZO FS gives you more than 13.68dB of bass gain. Add on 17.85dB from the volume control, and you have a max of around 30dB total gain!!!!
> 
> Plus, I'd like to remind you that we have 30-day, no questions asked return policy. Try it, and if you don't like it, send it back!!


 
 so for my set up should i get the FS or FS+ as you see I will be bi- amping as I want to still use my hugo.
  
 When I added the e18 to hugo it gave more bass because of the bass boost in fiio e18, and the sound became more tight I might have lost some sq than using the hugo alone, but for me I liked for some albums to use an extra bass than caring about anything else 
  
 so bi-aming with hugo what would you think the outcome would be?


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

So got my ZO FS+ today and right out of box I can say Wow! such a soundstage improvement compared to the ZO2.1 / ZO2.3. Sounds like I've got a headphone upgrade in terms of soundstage, much clearer imaging/less smearing.  

 Second big difference is the bass, it sounds much more cleaner/controlled and quite punchy, it never looses control even at max bass level. As a result it sounds like this ZO FS+ gives less of a bass boost than the old ZO2.1 (ZO2.1 is tiny bit stronger in the bass than ZO2.3) especially because there's significantly less of a bass bleed.

 From a quick test, Bass: 31 (compared to lvl 32 I get slightly punchier and cleaner bass output, at 32 lvl is the first level I consider there starting to occur a noticeable negative impact on sound quality, "clouding", so that's cool that that happens as late as the max level compared to around lvl 16 or so on the previous ZOs), Treble: 4 seems to give me the best result with my setup (pretty bright/analytical source and I also tend to prefer a bit smoother/warmer timbre). Bass 31 sounds actually more closer to like "yellow" on ZO2.1. So it wouldn't hurt to have a headroom to go even bassier, not that I personally need more as at level 31-32 it's about suitable for me but yea I can still see some users wanting EVEN MORE due to how well the quality of the bass is. When going past the quantities of what ZO FS is capable of on ZO2.1, the result was always a muddy mess though, so in that sense it's not a big deal.


----------



## georgelai57

rpgwizard said:


> So got my ZO FS+ today and right out of box I can say Wow! such a soundstage improvement compared to the ZO2.1 / ZO2.3. Sounds like I've got a headphone upgrade in terms of soundstage, much clearer imaging/less smearing.
> 
> As one of the foremost authorities on the Zo, what do you think of the bass though. I prefer the oomph of the 2.3
> 
> ...


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Well compared to ZO2.3 I definitely prefer ZO FS+ anyday anytime but compared to ZO2.1 which is my previous favorite I'm not sure. The ZO FS+ sounds clearer with a less smeared and slightly bigger soundstage but it doesn't have quite that intimate full-bodied lower-midrange of ZO2.1 (the curve was slightly different). Despite the less clear sound I might still get more enjoyment out of ZO2.1 but it's too early to tell yet. ZO2.1 way of handling vocals and instruments give them a lot of thickness/boldness and sound very up-front which I personally enjoy but I also like the clearer soundstaging/imaging of ZO FS+ so yea it's difficult to say. I guess I'd personally prefer the ZO2.1 bass curve in ZO FS+ especially since the addition of treble boost which would be very very handy with the ZO2.1 settings to make it clearer but need more listening time and need to try all sources still.

 EDIT: playing currently with source volume vs ZO FS+ volume setting like I said I would now with such a high quality volume control and I think SmartVektor curve gets a more "noticeable" effect the lower the source volume is set and the higher the ZO volume is set. On ZO2.1 I had the source volume set pretty high and the ZO volume very low (in fact 3rd lowest vol setting but the volume had big steps at the lower settings unlike ZO FS+) so with ZO2.1 I prefered using Windows volume 31% and ZO2.1 the 3rd lowest vol setting since I felt it was clearer this way. But with ZO FS+ I seem to enjoy it more if lowering the windows volume from 31% to like 24~25% and increasing ZO FS+ vol setting to like 160 or so for similar volume levels. It's as if the SmartVektor effect gets more exaggerated the higher the ZO volume setting vs the lower source volume used (since I have the FS+ model I can easily compare how it sounds with SVT disabled). How does SVT sound like you might wonder? It's difficult to put it in words but in simple terms it becomes more speaker-like, bigger, fatter, bolder (not losing clarity in the process) and the percieved difference is bigger the higher the ZO FS+ volume is set and the lower source volume used it seems. This is obviously from headphone out jack since you don't have that possibility with line-out. I guess you could say the "SmartVektor buffer" gets larger if the ZO vol is higher or something and I fell in low with the SVT effect already since ZO1.


----------



## Sound Eq

i just need to ask is the difference between the FS and FS+ just the extra amp? or is there something else


----------



## MizMoxie

sound eq said:


> i just need to ask is the difference between the FS and FS+ just the extra amp? or is there something else


 
  
  
 Yes - the FS+ has the transparent amp whereas the FS doesn't. The other benefit to the FS+ is the ability to turn SmartVektor on/off so you can get that direct A/B comparison. I personally love that aspect of the FS+, as it truly gives you that WOW factor.


----------



## btinc

georgelai57 said:


> Where's the bass gone?


 
 Let me know when you find it, I lost mine also.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

I've been trying it out with Xonar STX II today but yea the soundstaging/imaging is better with Realtek with the "golden" config I've found but with STX II I preferred Bass: 32 and Treble: 5. With onboard I'm prefering right now B: 31 and T: 3 since it appears to be ever so slightly bassier and a bit more analytical/bright sounding (as I've already discovered from before too). I expect soundstaging to be a problem with the SoundBlaster ZxR soundcard like it has been so far (too much "in-your-head" sounding why it has been sitting on the shelf) but that has nothing to do with ZO FS+. 

 I start to adapt to the ZO FS+ quite well now after having played around trying to find that perfect volume listening level for my tastes (I always use a fixed volume listening level for various reasons so if that's not same as before the impression might slightly vary). ZO2.1 certainly has more capability in the bass quantity department but the ZO FS+ at lvl 31 on onboard gives very similar impact as I'm used to with ZO2.1 at "yellow" led (lvl ~16) range that was my preferred setting with that one with the M-Audio Q40 headphones that sports roughly 8dB (peak) bass boost on their own but the difference is that the ZO FS+ is even more controlled/tight for sure (at times I feel it's possibly TOO controlled and well behaved, there's always a point where "too much of the good" can become too good, not perfect control can add some excitement simulating room reverberation with speaker setups ), hardstyle genre is a good genre to confirm this since the kicks always include a lot of mids/low-highs so it becomes a good thing to check out whether how much the bass itself "clouds" the rest of the frequencies and in this case I can definitely pull out midfrequencies while the kick is playing a bit easier while still feeling the same kind of impact when the kick lands so that's quite impressive how great "control" the bass response in ZO FS+ has. Do I get more enjoyment out of ZO FS+ compared to ZO2.1, I don't know really, it feels quite on the same level atm but when putting sonics aside then the ZO FS+ has such nice case / display and the ability on ZO FS+ to switch between SVT on/off is very useful to me that tends to master hardstyle tracks on a daily basis.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Really starting to like the more refinements compared the previous installments. Especially the added detail percieved while the bass is kicking. It is definitely more higher quality sounding but higher quality sound doesn't always translate to more enjoyable sound depending on your personal tastes. Good example is Sennheiser HD800, one person's holy grail but could also be another person's "What?" Technically beautifully sounding but not maybe the most "musical" if that made any sense. Anyway I'm just trying in a polite way of saying I definitely hear this new ZO as a clear upgrade sound quality wise but that necessarily won't necessarily directly translate to getting more excitement/enjoyment feeling while listening. Having said that though, the more I listen to it the more I start enjoying it, it needs a bit settle-in time for your brain.  And I might go as far as saying I like it better overall than the ZO2.1 which was my personal fav before now. (I'd say it's a greater boost in SQ than the amount "fun-factor" the ZO2.1 competes with leading to the sound quality boost win a bit over the "fun-factor" in ZO2.1)

 Unfortunately I had hoped for a lower noise floor compared to the previous ZO but it doesn't seem that much different in that aspect. Listening out of noisy sources like onboard sound sorce that is very noise environment, the point where the electrical noise is percieved in the chain starts at roughly equal levels as before. So I'm not THAT surprised if some people may pick up additional noises from the chain especially with smartphones and what not out of the headphone jack with less than ideal noise level issues due to bad engineering choices. With good sources ZO will go to dangerously high volume levels and insane (I'm talking STX II here) before noise floor is getting an issue but I had hoped it was sliiiiightly bit better with noisy sources too. 

 The SVT-less config in the ZO FS+ is also brilliant on its own, unfortunately I personally have become spoilt with the coloration SVT brings to the table that personally captures me since it gets me engaging with the music a lot better. In comparison turning of SVT the music becomes so "sterile" and polite somewhat like it suddenly lacks a bit meat (this also include at settings 0-0 so it's not just the bass) but I admire how it sounds in comparison to other portable amps I've tried, really good detail and very neutral "flat". Not warm, not bright, flat. They didn't kid when they said that the secondary amp config would bring a "flat" sound. Some audiophiles I may expect they'd prefer SVT-less config because they are more acoustomed to such sound and possibly it could be ever so tiny bit easier to make out microdetails with that. I'd put it like SVT is meant to enjoy music while the SVT-off config is meant for analyzing the sound so there the preferences will play a strong role in how you want to enjoy your music. Since FS+ packs both, I'm glad I can take advantage of both aspects depending on my needs (for mastering music I like to check with both configs to get a better idea)

 My preferred setting as of right now is B: 32 - T: 3. I'm surprised by the guys who turn treble up to max, you guys don't seem to enjoy a more neutral timbre do you?  Don't take that offensively though as it's just a matter of tastes but the ZO will definitely exaggerate the "sparkly stuff" at such setting more than another amp without the treble adjustment. Possibly it's a case of volume-mismatching, as I turn up the treble, I also have to start adjusting the volume a bit or vice versa. What I'm trying to say here, if I don't then turn up the volume a bit when lowering the treble a bit (I don't know exactly how it goes but say 1 vol step per 3-5 treble steps or whatever), of course you will be "tricked" to think the higher treble setting sounds better because we interpret louder as better.


----------



## StartRockToday

I know ZO2 and I know how SmartVector works. But I want to ask, How FS sound in general? What is SQ?
  
 I have FiiO X5 i wonder if ZO3 can improve something and what is an effects with K612 pro and Fidelio L2? Someone check this?


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

startrocktoday said:


> I know ZO2 and I know how SmartVector works. But I want to ask, How FS sound in general? What is SQ?
> 
> I have FiiO X5 i wonder if ZO3 can improve something and what is an effects with K612 pro and Fidelio L2? Someone check this?


 

 SQ = sound quality

 Compared to the previous ZO2.3 the ZO FS offer a more refined higher quality sound, the mids in particular are significantly improved, while on ZO2.3 the mids sound pretty laid-back and lifeless while on ZO FS it's more like how I expect them to be like, so the timbre (highs vs mids balance) is certainly improved and more realistic. The bass offers a bit better punch and a lot better control, in fact that's probably ZO FS's most impressive feat, to the point some listeners may find it TOO controlled possibly(?). 

 Highs are neither in the focus nor missing, it seems lining up pretty well with the mids and it has a decent resolution, not top-notch but good at the price point it is. Soundstaging is a bit improved compared to previous ZOs and offer a bit more sense of space/depth/layering.

 Overall I feel the new ZO FS is definitely stepping it up sound quality-wise in a pretty noticeably manner while the previous ZO's packs a lot of "fun-factor" (which is more important for me personally than absolute sound quality/detail/accurate sound) despite not the most refined sound in those previous ZOs.

 The bottom line is that the new ZO FS steps it up in the sound quality quite significantly which I feel it has to when it has had a significant price hike in exchange for slightly less "fun" sound. Even if I like the ZO2.1 (which I find even more "fun" than ZO2.3 and my previous favorite) I feel that the sound quality improvement is so much larger compared to the loss in "fun-factor" that I still feel it's a very reasonable upgrade.


----------



## StartRockToday

Thanks RPGWizard 
  
 The problem is I heard ZO2 a long time ago, and would be better if someone compare it to headphone out in X5 which is very very good. 
  
  
 X5-HPout vs X5@LineOut > transparent amp in ZO FS+?


----------



## MizMoxie

We’ve recently had a couple ZOwners comment on the ZO FS’s sound quality in regards to bass. So we decided to break out our test equipment and run some frequency response plot comparisons on ZO, ZO 2.1, ZO 2.3 & ZO FS under various loads (which represent common headphone/IEM loads). Here are our results (note: all curves were normalized to 1kHz).
  
*15 Ohm Load*

  
*33 Ohm Load*

  
*67 Ohm Load*

  
*176 Ohm Load*

  
*323 Ohm Load*

  
 First thing you may notice is that ZO FS's frequency response is very consistent across the various loads (this is because it doesn't use output capacitors in the audio signal chain). It also performs much better in the sub-bass region (there's not as much roll-off). One of the reasons for this is the increase in ZO's power (in particular, max current output, as you need good current supply to produce fast, punchy, controlled bass). If you'd like to see the complete set of plots and get a further explanation, we've got a post dedicated to it on our blog!


----------



## warrior1975

Very interested in this... I'm seriously considering adding this to my collection.


----------



## DJBaila

warrior1975 said:


> Very interested in this... I'm seriously considering adding this to my collection.


 
 Order only if you are willing to wait months for it, I order mine in July and still don't receive it.


----------



## nappiguan

Has anyone tried this with the he400 or sz2000's?


----------



## warrior1975

djbaila said:


> Order only if you are willing to wait months for it, I order mine in July and still don't receive it.




Wow... Good to know, that's for sure. I don't need a new amp, just interested in this, so waiting not really an issue.


----------



## bmwdad

I pre-ordered a zofs on July 29th and received it Aug 26th. With reference recordings I get a chill and an excitement as I did with my home system. (vandersteen 5a's/ayre)
  
 The zofs adds body and dynamics to lots of recordings that are below reference grade and makes them listenable which I could not on my home system.
  
 Battery life is amazingly good.  This is my first headphone system.
  
 Marantz 5004>zofs>Nads


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

bmwdad said:


> I pre-ordered a zofs on July 29th and received it Aug 26th. With reference recordings I get a chill and an excitement as I did with my home system. (vandersteen 5a's/ayre)
> 
> The zofs adds body and dynamics to lots of recordings that are below reference grade and makes them listenable which I could not on my home system.
> 
> ...


 

 Agreed on this assessment that ZO FS adds "Body and dynamics" I see it easily said as turning your headphone setup into a cheap man's hifi home theater setup. The new ZO FS does pack a noticeable sound quality upgrade but I often wish the bass max quantity went further whereas on the previous ZO's I never went like past halfway. However lvl 31 seems pretty nice, somehow lvl 32 adds noticeably less punch and bloats the bass output more instead so therefore I stick to lvl 31. 

 Also I have a slight different dilemma too, that I'd need a treble level that is exactly in-between lvl 4 and 5. Depending on recording either lvl4 or lvl5 works better for me. With slight lacking treble in recording or say vocal/instrumental based music or EDM that tends to be less than averagely bright, lvl5 adds that welcomed resolution while with moderately bright - to bright recordings, especially EDM I tend to prefer lvl4 since the lower the treble level the more stronger the bass impact is too and I like to feel that "thump" in my head/ears and often it's like that level 4 I feel it and with level 5 I stop feeling it.  But it's not only about the bass but also the timbre balance, a perfect timbre balance brings the ideal perception of depth (not too distant sounding, increasing the treble level will increase the percieved "distance" and I like it to sound relatively intimate as that keeps "engaging" me more so too much brightness makes it sound distant (I feel disconnected with the music). So therefore I feel something right in-between would be ideal for me. Of course this probably varies depending on source/headphone used and with my current setup that would be the case but with another source for example either level 4 or 5 may be perfect.

 But yea in terms of dynamicness, midrange resolution & feeling of midrange thickness (the previous ZO2.3 lacked especially there) and imaging and bass quality the new ZO FS is a really good performer at its asking price. I personally would be very curious to try ZO FS with the ZO2.1 contour settings and will see if I can arrange a special arrangement where I could try both side by side and send back whichever setting I prefer less. I have a feeling the ZO2.1 settings should add a little more bass quantity and punch(?). I'll lay low for a while and do no try to push digiZoid too harshly about it, better get those shipments going right now.


----------



## bmwdad

With my old home stereo, I knew the system was as good as any live performance. There are a couple of exceptions like Tull at the Beacon, in NYC, Frampton at a small club, and BB King in Nashville.  So instead of blaming the equipment I always faulted the recording.
  
 With my headphone system, I wanted to tone it down and listen to the music.  Hence the Marantz>zofs>Nad.
 But honestly it is still the recording that gets in the way.
  
 So as of yet I cannot hear the difference between the treble on 4 or 5.  As for the bass, again, according to the recording I am at 24 to 31, and I agree that 32 is a bit much.
  
 There are recordings that are just boring to listen to even though I love the music.  I guess that is what streaming music is for.
  
 I personally feel the the zofs did exactly what I bought it for, and is reasonably priced.


----------



## Vitae Canticum

Hello all, first post but long time lurker. Just got my zofss so I thought I'd chime in.
  
 Quote:


nappiguan said:


> Has anyone tried this with the he400 or sz2000's?


 
  
 I tried them with the he400's and I thought they sounded very good. Using my dx50 I could never get a good heavy bass sound without making the mids and highs unbearably loud. With the zofs though I can keep them at a reasonable level and still get that nice thick low end when listening to things like edm and dub.
  
 When comparing it to my zo2.3 I actually feel it has the same bass quantity at lv32 as the older one has at solid red, however the bass is much more refined on the zofs than the zo2.3. For the volume controls, the dark blue - pink settings on the zo2.3 seem to roughly equate volume settings 100-190 on the zofs. It also definitely has better power handling capabilities. Using the line-out on the dx50 @ 255 the zo2.3 became horribly distorted but at the same level with the zofs the music comes through perfectly clear and the fine volume control lets me dial it in from barely audible to WHAT?! It even handles the headphone-out at max volume in high-gain mode without a hitch.
  
 I actually bought 2 zofs' as I had planned on gifting one to a friend (for last Christmas lol), but as this is still an unproven product I decided to put both through their paces. SQ between the two was indistinguishable and both sounded very good. Cosmetically, one had a couple small pits in the metal before painting; nothing horrible but noticeable when placed side by side. Eventually I got a bit crazy and decided to daisy-chain them. All I can say is that I kind of hope digizoid makes a zoX2 at some point because at SVT lv40 (10+30) you get a true club music experience. At lv50 (20+30) it FEELS like you're right there in the middle of the club, with bass that re-clocks your pulse. Lv64 (32+32) is just madness; you really can't listen to anything with lyrics at this level as it sounds like you're listening to the music with your head against a fan. Instrumental edm and dub is bearable but I definitely feel this is well beyond the "too much of a good thing" point.
  
 I want to test these with my iems now but unfortunately after stress testing the battery for the aforementioned low-battery issue they are now both doa. I did noticed it will wipe your svt and vol settings if it shuts down due to low bat but that's not too big an issue. Hopefully I can get these repaired before too long and come back with some more results.


----------



## StartRockToday

Okay, You convinced me, I'm starting to save money 
  
 MizMoxie, What is the current waiting time for a product, how long it takes to dispatch?


----------



## edztacy

Damn wish i could afford 2 FS to double amp like u said but my wallet is feeling abit light atm 
 So have any of you guys tried double amping the ZO2.3 with the FS ? I currently double amp the ZO2.3 with a C&C BH2 with pretty good results. Btw anyone tried the ZO FS with the M100 yet? I'm still on the fence if i should grab the FS or not


----------



## warrior1975

I'm curious about double among as well, but would that be a bit of overkill? I love my intruder but would love to have bass and treble adjustments that these units offer. Or perhaps the digizoid will sound plenty good on its own...


----------



## phrosty

Double-boosting sounds crazy. You must really like bass! If you want bass that's a little warmer, you can probably get by with EQing it prior to the ZO.


----------



## warrior1975

Need more!!! As long as it doesn't hurt SQ. i've used EQ, but with most of my setups, it really isn't much different.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

I've tried it and also tried it with the various previous models. It's a question of fun vs sound quality, you will definitely sacrifice sound quality but you will definitely able to get even more bass that hits like a sledgehammer to your face sorta if that's your thing. Using ZO FS+ in the flat amp mode works fairly good sound quality wise though but activating SVT to my own taste on both will be a bit too much of the good.


----------



## warrior1975

Thank you. I'd probably be going overboard, all of my phones are bass heavy as is, along with my sources (x3 Rwak120b). Still need to know for myself for sure though


----------



## MizMoxie

It's funny you all are bringing this subject up, as this morning I've been working on a fun little "how-to" guide for double amping the ZO1/ZO2 with the ZO FS!! I LOVE the mix of the 2 together, as I feel it's the perfect blend of the warmer, full-bodied sound and fun factor the first two ZOs brought, while maintaining the punchy, defined bass response the FS has. Plus, if you add a little treble to the mix from the FS, it really helps to balance out the bass.
  
 If some of you decide to try this before I'm able to finish my guide, I just want to make one important point: *Always put the ZO1/ZO2 BEFORE the ZO FS!!! *I will include more info as to why in the guide, but one of the reasons to do this is because ZO FS is WAAYYY more powerful and has significantly larger headroom than previous models.
  
 I'm planning on including tips on how to achieve certain sound characteristics (such as "if you're looking for more sub-bass", or "I want a fuller-bodied sound"). It may be kind of hard to cover everything in the guide, but I'd love some input on what kind of sound you all are looking to achieve, so hopefully I can address it.  =)
  
 One last thing... I wouldn't recommend double amping ZO FS with another headphone amp. Depending on the configuration of the other amp, you may actually reverse or impede what ZO brings in terms of SQ. Besides, with the power increase, there really shouldn't be a need to double amp.


----------



## MizMoxie

startrocktoday said:


> Okay, You convinced me, I'm starting to save money
> 
> MizMoxie, What is the current waiting time for a product, how long it takes to dispatch?


 
  
  
 By the end of this week, we'll be entirely caught up with our shipments from pre-orders. That said, it'll ship within 1-2 business days after placing your order!


----------



## edztacy

Hey rpgwizard when u use the previous ZO with the Xonar STX do u use it out of the headphone out or out of the line out? When i use the headphone out it makes the bass sound kind of muddy when i listen to it loud and i find that the only way i can get it loud with the bass thumping and the rest of the sound still sounding ok is to double amp it with the line out with the ZO2.3 and C&C BH2 but this makes it sound a little  less clear and like its losing its PRAT in the other frequencies besides the bass if u get what im trying to say
  
 The sound i am trying to achieve is the original sound of the headphone out of the STX but with added bass do you think the ZO FS would do this?
  
 I'm getting closer to pulling the trigger on it as mizmoxie talk of double amping is getting me pretty curious


----------



## ANDEROAN

looks like my FS+ will be here on mon! looks like mizmoxie and crew has things right on track, I put my $$ down on thurs? so no wait at all, I was next in line!
  
 hulk no smash, well at least for now, hulk feel bad for superman, dna extraction is no fun, lol, how did she get superman to sit still for it? ZOv3!
  



  
 tune in again to find out what M and her super ZObro team is up to, I here there going interstellar?
  
 now for the hard part, the waiting, these episodes are just too spread out, oh well at least I'll have the FS+ to keep me occupied!


----------



## MizMoxie

>


 
  
  
 Haha! Love it!


----------



## MizMoxie

Hey everyone, as promised, here is the guide I promised I'd put together on how to double amp with multiple ZOs (in particular, a ZO/ZO2 and a ZOFS/FS+). After spending more time with this setup, Paul and I are very intrigued with the sound it gives. So much so, we'll be running some frequency response plots on it for further investigation. If our theory is correct, we believe that using 2 ZOs in series will function like a parametric EQ. If so, it may be an interesting platform for another product... but we'll see. We'll report back with our findings soon. In the meantime, we're very interested in what you all think of the sound this setup gives. 
  
 (For the hi-res version: http://digizoid.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/ZODoubleAmpingGuide_14Sept14_1000px.jpg)


----------



## Focker

Here is my thorough and detailed review of the new ZO FS+...
  
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8yr_StC3uw


----------



## MizMoxie

focker said:


> Here is my thorough and detailed review of the new ZO FS+...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8yr_StC3uw


 
  
  
 ROFL!


----------



## ANDEROAN

focker said:


> Here is my thorough and detailed review of the new ZO FS+...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8yr_StC3uw


 
 yes that pretty much sums it up alright! oh so ver very thorough, and with such a boque of details! lol, well at least for me and my ZOv1! which I am still beefing on! never took to the v2, so now I am really looking forwards to liking the FS+ alot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! can't wait till tommorow, I am very very glad santa isn't bringing it, cuz I won't wit till then, lol,


----------



## Focker

anderoan said:


> yes that pretty much sums it up alright! oh so ver very thorough, and with such a boque of details! lol, well at least for me and my ZOv1! which I am still beefing on! never took to the v2, so now I am really looking forwards to liking the FS+ alot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! can't wait till tommorow, I am very very glad santa isn't bringing it, cuz I won't wit till then, lol,


 
  
 I wasn't going to believe this little thing could handle the LCD-X, but it's pretty darn remarkable. I've always enjoyed a slightly bright headphone, so being able to tip up the highs on the Xs just a bit from their neutral/slightly dark signature is pretty darn cool. Not only that, but the bass remains very clean and tight, which is exactly what I'm after. I never EQ because I hate bloated bass that sounds unnatural. The ZO2 did a pretty good job of keeping things from getting bloated, but the FS is more refined. 
  
 I was really hoping that this would serve as the little portable amp that I could stick inside the pelican case that the LCD's come with, and it's more than I could have hoped for. I liked the ZO2, but the FS makes that look like a little toy. It's built like a little tank. 
  
 Really great job DigiZoid!! Was worth the wait


----------



## coachhouse

EPIC !


----------



## bmwdad

I am waiting for a professional review.


----------



## phrosty

Small update re: IEMs.

I sent my ZO back to get the freezing issue resolved, and received some other changes as well. The distracting ticks I noted every 2-3 seconds with super sensitive IEMs have been completely eliminated. I can finally recommend the FS to my IEM-using friends!

Will post another update once I've had more time to review the other changes.


----------



## gaspir324

OK, so. I have ZO2.2(?) wich has hissing issues (coupled with some static noises). So all I care about is the bass.

 I want that to be my reaction when I listen with it (with b added). I'd use it on my XB1000s and PC (portable setup is just IE80s). So how does the low bass improve? As I understand mids and highs got improved with SS and SQ. But I want it to be fun without mudding everything up. Also, have all the kinks been solved now? I liked my 2.2 so I didn't RMA it but I'd rather get the good stuff right away since you know, shipping to Finland ain't cheap.


----------



## phrosty

Listen to the samples I posted. If you have a good amp already, it should reproduce what the ZO will sound like pretty well.
  


gaspir324 said:


> OK, so. I have ZO2.2(?) wich has hissing issues (coupled with some static noises). So all I care about is the bass.
> 
> I want that to be my reaction when I listen with it (with b added). I'd use it on my XB1000s and PC (portable setup is just IE80s). So how does the low bass improve? As I understand mids and highs got improved with SS and SQ. But I want it to be fun without mudding everything up. Also, have all the kinks been solved now? I liked my 2.2 so I didn't RMA it but I'd rather get the good stuff right away since you know, shipping to Finland ain't cheap.


----------



## MizMoxie

phrosty said:


> Listen to the samples I posted. If you have a good amp already, it should reproduce what the ZO will sound like pretty well.


 
  
 While it will give you a general idea of how it will sound, from our experience, recordings only give about 60% of the overall "effect". Having the right hardware is extremely important for proper reproduction, and while a good amp will help, there are other hardware-related trade secrets that can make all the difference. It's one of reasons why we haven't done a software implementation of SmartVektor.


----------



## phrosty

mizmoxie said:


> While it will give you a general idea of how it will sound, from our experience, recordings only give about 60% of the overall "effect". Having the right hardware is extremely important for proper reproduction, and while a good amp will help, there are other hardware-related trade secrets that can make all the difference. It's one of reasons why we haven't done a software implementation of SmartVektor.



 


I'm curious to know more! It's all just an analog audio signal in the end, I'd think that so long as there is no clipping/distortion during recording or playback, it should accurately reproduce it, other than whatever minor coloring the extra ADC/DAC step adds.


----------



## MizMoxie

phrosty said:


> I'm curious to know more! It's all just an analog audio signal in the end, I'd think that so long as there is no clipping/distortion during recording or playback, it should accurately reproduce it, other than whatever minor coloring the extra ADC/DAC step adds.


 
  
  
 Whenever Paul explains it to someone, he always uses the analogy of making cookies (i know it sounds strange, but bear with me). The core ingredients for every chocolate chip cookie recipe is fundamentally the same - flour, sugar, chocolate chips, etc. But, the proportion of ingredients you use, in what order you add them, the temperature you bake them at and for how long you bake them can all make a HUGE difference in the final result.
  
 So in the case of SmartVektor, the core ingredients are pretty common - using amps, filters, etc. to add bass & treble. BUT, the types of filters used, the order in which they're placed in the circuitry, the characteristics of the amps employed, and the way in which the power is delivered are just a few of variables that make SmartVektor sound as it does.
  
 When it comes to playback of a track recorded through the ZO, the most significant factor that affects the reproduced sound is the type of power used and how it's delivered. We've built prototypes using a wide variety of different amps, and each one sounds noticeably different. One of the reasons why is due to the amp's current drive capability. Good bass reproduction needs lots of current (see http://digizoid.com/blog/zo-showdown-which-has-best-bass/ ). The damping factor (which is a function of the amp's output impedance), also has an impact. Not to mention many other variables like the process technology of the amp (whether it's CMOS or Bipolar), its slew rate... and I could go on and on. So long story short, the amplifier in the Smartphone or computer used for playback will make a big difference. The impact won't be there. This is also why we decided not to put sound clips on our website like we have in the past - because they may not have always given people the right impression. Now I'm not entirely sure of that, but that was just our general feeling based on some feedback we received. Who knows, maybe it did more good than bad...


----------



## ClieOS

Quick question: are the FS+ still shipping or waiting for new stock?


----------



## MizMoxie

clieos said:


> Quick question: are the FS+ still shipping or waiting for new stock?


 
  
 Today we received our shipment of enclosures, so they are still shipping. Speaking of which - thank you for the reminder that I need to update the website.


----------



## warrior1975

The difference between the + and the regular is that you can disable smartvektor on the +, giving a flat FR? Are there any other differences?


----------



## MizMoxie

warrior1975 said:


> The difference between the + and the regular is that you can disable smartvektor on the +, giving a flat FR? Are there any other differences?


 
  
 Yes, you are correct. That is the only difference.


----------



## warrior1975

Awesome, that means I can save some money. Flat=boring!!!


----------



## nappiguan

Why are there no reviews or comparisons or anything.  I would like to pair something to the fiio x1 and the dimensions of this is perfect.  Anyone?  Mrs. Moxie I need some insensitive here.  Is everyone blinded by the light of sony x7?


----------



## DJBaila

nappiguan said:


> Why are there no reviews or comparisons or anything.  I would like to pair something to the fiio x1 and the dimensions of this is perfect.  Anyone?  Mrs. Moxie I need some insensitive here.  Is everyone blinded by the light of sony x7?


 
 I think usually people with attitudes and credibility to write a good review and/or comparison don’t focus on this kind of device (Fun, Boosted, Unnatural,  Artificial, EQ, ETC…) they tend to like transparent sound signatures.
 If you think about it, ZO market should be more like “Beats” Market maybe?
 I have the ZO FS and I enjoy it a lot, but I have other regular (more transparent) portable amplifiers that I enjoy too.


----------



## nappiguan

Size matters, I have a PAV2 which is rather brick like during portable use.  Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## ClieOS

My FS+ should arrive early next week. Excited!


----------



## warrior1975

I'm going to order the FS, I'm very interested in the eq part of this. Has anyone compared the new model to a RSA Intruder? That's my current amp, which I'm very pleased with.


----------



## edztacy

I'm shattered after waiting 2 weeks my ZO FS finally got here.I charged it to full then put on some 2pac and everything was sounding great alot cleaner then the ZO2.3 then i turned it off and now it wont turn back on or even charge.I thought this problem was fixed!!! What a ballbreaker!! ARGHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Focker

Ive been using mine much more often than I thought I would. I admit, I was getting a bit uneasy about all the delays, and I know there are probably still going to be some bumps along the way, but it's totally worth it. I wasn't sure if I'd have much use for the treble smartvector, but I can't get over how fun it is to mess with the settings when I use it with the LCD-Xs. Obviously no gadget or pair of headphones is to everyones liking, but I have no doubt that far more will love this thing than those who don't. 
  
 The other day I knew I was going to have some downtime between one errand and my doc appt a short time later. So I packed up the Audezes in that amazing Pelican case, tossed the ZO in there with my mini-plug cable, and grabbed my iPhone. I sat in the car for about 40 min just rockin' out and having a blast, and then when it was time for my appt I just packed it up and carried the case inside with me (it was hot out...didn't want to leave it in the trunk). Talk about a great way to kill some time!! On top of that, I got to show everything to one of the PAs, who totally geeked out to the whole rig. Good times!


----------



## edztacy

I'm annoyed as I waited for all the delays and problems to be sorted out I thought (mainly the battery problem) and then I finally placed my order and then it came n bit me argh!! I would be using it too if it would turn on as the sound was great for the short time that it worked.Now i'm waiting for mizmoxie to get back to me to let me know what i have to do hopefully this problem will get worked out quickly as i want my ZO back asap so I can start rocking it out again haha


----------



## Focker

edztacy said:


> I'm annoyed as I waited for all the delays and problems to be sorted out I thought (mainly the battery problem) and then I finally placed my order and then it came n bit me argh!! I would be using it too if it would turn on as the sound was great for the short time that it worked.Now i'm waiting for mizmoxie to get back to me to let me know what i have to do hopefully this problem will get worked out quickly as i want my ZO back asap so I can start rocking it out again haha


 
  
 I totally understand, man...for those of us who love audio, it can be aggravating to get a taste of something and then have to send it back lol. It'll be worth it, though...this little gadget is a winner big time.


----------



## ClieOS

Got my FS+ yesterday, only have a few minutes on it so far but I am already pretty impressed. As expensive as it is compared to the older models, this one is a keeper.


----------



## Focker

clieos said:


> Got my FS+ yesterday, only have a few minutes on it so far but I am already pretty impressed. As expensive as it is compared to the older models, this one is a keeper.


 
  
 I still really like the ZO2, but the FS is just a much more impressive product.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

focker said:


> I still really like the ZO2, but the FS is just a much more impressive product.


 

 For me between ZO FS and ZO2.3 the ZO FS is a clear upgrade in just about any aspect too (ZO2.3 had both slightly recessed and somewhat poor resolution mids to my ears). Especially the step-up in midrange quality will be the most significant difference. Bass "tightness" and control maybe a close 2nd. Soundstage is also a bit bigger.

 Against ZO2.1 I'm still not 100% sure, for me they offer slightly different sound, I find the ZO FS a bit more high quality sounding (especially midrange resolution/clarity) and a bit more of a concert hall sound while the ZO2.1 is a bit more up-front / intimate with slightly stronger/punchier bass. I find the ZO2.1 to be extremely "engaging"-sounding which works well for Hardstyle which is all about punchy bass and getting the feeling-of-needing-to-dance and for this ZO2.1 works well. However if I was listening to mostly non-bass centric EDM music then ZO FS would be the clear choice.

 As usual taste is such a personal matter, the ZO FS is very high quality bass boosting amp at the price but high quality doesn't always translate to direct personal enjoyment like the flagship Sennheiser HD800 headphone is good example of. Impressive technically sounding headphone, for sure, but it doesn't give more enjoyment to me than my 10x+ less expensive headphone.  That is my way of saying, you shouldn't be worried that I like ZO2.1 this much compared to ZO FS but I won't deny my love for ZO2.1 sound signature either which I don't think will fit everyone's taste either (I'd expect comments like somewhat "muddy" sounding due to fairly forward sounding in midbass-lower mids range which is the range the mainstream listener or "average joe" usually doesn't fancy much)


----------



## MizMoxie

edztacy said:


> I'm annoyed as I waited for all the delays and problems to be sorted out I thought (mainly the battery problem) and then I finally placed my order and then it came n bit me argh!! I would be using it too if it would turn on as the sound was great for the short time that it worked.Now i'm waiting for mizmoxie to get back to me to let me know what i have to do hopefully this problem will get worked out quickly as i want my ZO back asap so I can start rocking it out again haha


 
  
  
 I'm so sorry this happened to you! Cindy from customer service just sent you an email with info on how to get your ZO up and running again so you can continue to rock out!


----------



## Focker

rpgwizard said:


> For me between ZO FS and ZO2.3 the ZO FS is a clear upgrade in just about any aspect too (ZO2.3 had both slightly recessed and somewhat poor resolution mids to my ears). Especially the step-up in midrange quality will be the most significant difference. Bass "tightness" and control maybe a close 2nd. Soundstage is also a bit bigger.
> 
> Against ZO2.1 I'm still not 100% sure, for me they offer slightly different sound, I find the ZO FS a bit more high quality sounding (especially midrange resolution/clarity) and a bit more of a concert hall sound while the ZO2.1 is a bit more up-front / intimate with slightly stronger/punchier bass. I find the ZO2.1 to be extremely "engaging"-sounding which works well for Hardstyle which is all about punchy bass and getting the feeling-of-needing-to-dance and for this ZO2.1 works well. However if I was listening to mostly non-bass centric EDM music then ZO FS would be the clear choice.
> 
> As usual taste is such a personal matter, the ZO FS is very high quality bass boosting amp at the price but high quality doesn't always translate to direct personal enjoyment like the flagship Sennheiser HD800 headphone is good example of. Impressive technically sounding headphone, for sure, but it doesn't give more enjoyment to me than my 10x+ less expensive headphone.  That is my way of saying, you shouldn't be worried that I like ZO2.1 this much compared to ZO FS but I won't deny my love for ZO2.1 sound signature either which I don't think will fit everyone's taste either (I'd expect comments like somewhat "muddy" sounding due to fairly forward sounding in midbass-lower mids range which is the range the mainstream listener usually doesn't fancy much)


 
  
 Heck, I don't even know which version of the Z02 I have...how do you find out?


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

focker said:


> Heck, I don't even know which version of the Z02 I have...how do you find out?


 


 Well I've followed the ZO development and ZO2.1 had some issue with a component that resulted in excessive hissing, it wasn't usable with most IEMs due hiss and it also didn't work as LOD with IEMs due to the lowest volume level was still too high. The ZO2.1 had only one gain setting but the volume was adjustable and the output volume of ZO2.1 is a bit higher than that of ZO2.3 so therefore ZO2.2 (too low gain setting) and ZO2.3 two-gain setting was introduced. Well the ZO2.1 used slightly different SmartVektor settings too which gave it a slightly different sound.

 So only if you bought the ZO2 at the launch then you would be getting that version.

 I hope future ZOs would allow for even greater SmartVektor curve adjustability, I'd kill for a high quality portable small form-factor EQ! There is NONE on the market. They only come with DAPs and rather limited adjustability (a few bands).


----------



## Sound Eq

read my comment on using the digizoid fs in the chord portable thread
  
 the digizoid did wonders


----------



## coachhouse

My ZO FS crashed would not turn on or accept a charge but the fix was simple. You need a 1.25 mm allen wrench unscrew the 4 screws open it up and unplug the battery. Digazoid recommends leaving it disconnected overnight then plug it back in and BINGO she's up and running again ! I had a difficult time finding a 1.25 mm allen and ended up using a .50 jewlers flat screw driver also I only left mine unplugged for a couple of minutes and it reset I used it all day and it is still working this morning If you can't find a 1.25 mm be careful not to strip the screw head apply lots of pressure during 1st couple turns


----------



## Focker

rpgwizard said:


> Well I've followed the ZO development and ZO2.1 had some issue with a component that resulted in excessive hissing, it wasn't usable with most IEMs due hiss and it also didn't work as LOD with IEMs due to the lowest volume level was still too high. The ZO2.1 had only one gain setting but the volume was adjustable and the output volume of ZO2.1 is a bit higher than that of ZO2.3 so therefore ZO2.2 (too low gain setting) and ZO2.3 two-gain setting was introduced. Well the ZO2.1 used slightly different SmartVektor settings too which gave it a slightly different sound.
> 
> So only if you bought the ZO2 at the launch then you would be getting that version.
> 
> I hope future ZOs would allow for even greater SmartVektor curve adjustability, I'd kill for a high quality portable small form-factor EQ! There is NONE on the market. They only come with DAPs and rather limited adjustability (a few bands).


 
  
 Ah okay, thanks for that...I definitely have the 2.3 then.


----------



## edztacy

My ZO FS has just resurrected itself from the dead lol. I just tried charging it again and was shocked when i saw the orange charging sign come on YAY!!! Dunno What happened but im glad its working again saves me from trying to open it up and removing the battery like mizmoxie advised me to do.Anyways maybe you guys could provide a few of the top songs that u recommend to rock out with the ZO FS if you can?


----------



## edztacy

coachhouse said:


> My ZO FS crashed would not turn on or accept a charge but the fix was simple. You need a 1.25 mm allen wrench unscrew the 4 screws open it up and unplug the battery. Digazoid recommends leaving it disconnected overnight then plug it back in and BINGO she's up and running again ! I had a difficult time finding a 1.25 mm allen and ended up using a .50 jewlers flat screw driver also I only left mine unplugged for a couple of minutes and it reset I used it all day and it is still working this morning If you can't find a 1.25 mm be careful not to strip the screw head apply lots of pressure during 1st couple turns


 

 I had trouble finding a 1.25mm allen key too and for some reason the one i did find wouldn't fit but lucky for me a day after my ZO ko'ed it woke up again when i tried charging it again


----------



## edztacy

I wonder why there aren't any professional reviews of the ZO FS yet because it sounds great. The closest thing we got to a professional review is the review from the master of ZO's RPgWIZARD *bows down* lol


----------



## coachhouse

I think the wrench should be sent along with the order even if they add a couple bucks to the price I packed one with my travel bag because I have a feeling the problem will reoccur . While the FS was napping I bi-amped with the original Zo to me it has more bass but the FS adjustments are more refined I like both but was never much of a fan of ZO 2


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Signature DJs have really good synergy with ZO FS it turns out. If we compare my previous headphones M-Audio Q40, synergy-wise, the Q40 works really well with the ZO2.1, to the point I was often getting a bit unsure which one to use but with Signature DJs the synergy is steering towards ZO FS.

 Especially comparing soundstaging/imaging is interesting, with Q40 the ZO2.1 works suprisingly well imaging/pinpointing-wise while gaming while not being the most spectacular in soundstage size. The ZO FS sounds slightly bigger in soundstage but unsure if it even produces equally convincing imaging while gaming. With the Signature DJs it's a different story, both the soundstage size as well as imaging when gaming, seems noticeably clearer with ZO FS. 

 The bass works also really well with Signature DJ (okay, I've modded Signature DJs already with an extra foam pad from another headphone over the driver since I felt it was slightly too bright for my tastes and this foam pad both increased the mids and bass slightly). I went from lvl 31 bass (and still felt like missing some punch) to lvl 28 with the foam pad mod (and now I'm more than happy with the bass) and the treble was increased from lvl 0-1 to lvl 5 after the mod. In comparison I used settings 31 / 4 with Q40 headphones.

 This simple mod for any1 that wonders:

  
 Ultrasone Signature DJ (with the mod) + ZO FS makes for such an awesome EDM experience.  Well any genre I throw at it for that matter...


----------



## MizMoxie

edztacy said:


> My ZO FS has just resurrected itself from the dead lol. I just tried charging it again and was shocked when i saw the orange charging sign come on YAY!!! Dunno What happened but im glad its working again saves me from trying to open it up and removing the battery like mizmoxie advised me to do.Anyways maybe you guys could provide a few of the top songs that u recommend to rock out with the ZO FS if you can?


 
  
 So glad to hear your ZO is up and running again! Happy dance!
  
 It's so funny that you asked about good songs for rocking out with the ZO. It just so happens I started a playlist of our favorite tracks for demoing a couple weeks ago, but for whatever reason, never got around to posting it. So thank you for bringing it up. Ask, and you shall receive... right?! LOL
  
http://digizoid.com/blog/the-ultimate-playlist-zo-demo-tracks/ 
 (be sure not to miss the little "call to action" I included at the end of the post *wink wink*)


----------



## edztacy

Thats trippy mizmoxie first i asked about double amping with the zo2.3 and u were going to put out the guide about it and now the playlist lol. Great minds think alike lol  Anyways gonna rock out to your list now


----------



## edztacy

Here are a few tracks that sounded great out of the ZO for me
  
 Joe - Where you at (Ft. Papoose)    &     Can't get over you
 Mary J. Blige -  Family affair    &     I  am    &  No one will do
 Krayzie bone - talk to myself
 Marc et claude - loving you 2003 (dj isaac remix)
  
 & off course I cant leave out some of the king of pop classics
 Michael Jackson - Billie Jean   &   Rock with you
  
  
 FK my ZO died on me again it wont turn on or take a charge and the battery was 3/4 full. I've had it for 3 days and this is the second time its dead hopefully it wakes up in half a day again like before argh!


----------



## bmwdad

zofs and complete discs.................... that can kill it
  
 Hell Freezes Over,          Eagles
  
 Stripped                       Rolling Stones
  
 Riding With the King       Clapton and BB King
  
 Blues on the Bayou        BB King
  
 Long Road Out of Eden   Eagles
  
 Folk Singer                   Muddy Waters
  
 Sultans of Swing
 (the very best of )         Dire Straits
  
  
 I have 15 years of collecting recordings for a home stereo that was too revealing.  What I offer here are recordings that rarely sound as good live.  I have many more if you are interested.  PM me and tell me what area you like.
  
 I am shy on rap and classical.  Enjoy your zofs, it is very good for what it is.


----------



## edztacy

Found a allen key and took out the battery hopefully the ZO will be ok now.
  
 Watching the hell freezes over concert now one question for the eagles fans what is the song hotel california about? It's a great sounding song but I got no idea what the lyrics mean lol


----------



## ChrisSC

Anybody else own one of these and have an opinion about it?  I'm interested in buying this, but the reviews thus far have been surprisingly few.


----------



## warrior1975

chrisscI'm going to order one in a couple of weeks. I'm very interested to see how it will match up with our Ref 1.


----------



## Oregonian

chrissc said:


> Anybody else own one of these and have an opinion about it?  I'm interested in buying this, but the reviews thus far have been surprisingly few.


 

 I've owned about 6 different portable amps.  Best so far was tied between the Arrow 3G and this ZO3.  The bass on the Arrow was more plentiful in that I never used level 2.  Didn't need to.  The ZO3 sounds a bit better overall (quality wise) but the treble adjustment TO ME is useless.  Nice to think of having but no value to me.


----------



## ChrisSC

oregonian said:


> I've owned about 6 different portable amps.  Best so far was tied between the Arrow 3G and this ZO3.  The bass on the Arrow was more plentiful in that I never used level 2.  Didn't need to.  The ZO3 sounds a bit better overall (quality wise) but the treble adjustment TO ME is useless.  Nice to think of having but no value to me.


 
 Thanks for the comparison.  I owned a 3g about a year ago and its a damn good amp!  If the zo3 is comparable to it, it sounds like its actually a really good deal for its asking price


----------



## MizMoxie

oregonian said:


> I've owned about 6 different portable amps.  Best so far was tied between the Arrow 3G and this ZO3.  The bass on the Arrow was more plentiful in that I never used level 2.  Didn't need to.  The ZO3 sounds a bit better overall (quality wise) but the treble adjustment TO ME is useless.  Nice to think of having but no value to me.


 
  
  
 We've found that the impact from the treble adjustment is highly headphone dependent. On some headphones it makes a very noticeable impact; while on others, the difference isn't _as_ noticeable. So I guess it's all up to the gear and listener preferences.


----------



## Focker

mizmoxie said:


> We've found that the impact from the treble adjustment is highly headphone dependent. On some headphones it makes a very noticeable impact; while on others, the difference isn't _as_ noticeable. So I guess it's all up to the gear and listener preferences.


 
  
 Exactly. On a brigher headphone obviously you wouldn't have a need for the treble smartvector. But on a neutral or darker phone, it can be a pretty amazing difference.


----------



## Sam L

I"m also finding that the bass effect is also somewhat headphone dependent, though less so compared to the treble adjustment on some headphones


----------



## edztacy

This thread is dead just like my ZO FS again lol. Don't know whats wrong with mine but it keeps on not turning on or taking a charge every once in awhile but I ordered a replacement ZO so hopefully the new one will be ok


----------



## coachhouse

Did you send yours back to them ? Mine is doing the same thing plus I noticed some battery leakage when I reset it last night


----------



## ANDEROAN

well somthing is wrong with mine aswell?
  
 when I ran the battery down the first time, it got low enough that it just quit playing music, and so I shut it off, but it would still turn on, so I recharged it without having to take it apart, and it played with no issues,
  
 the second time I ran out the battery? it just went kaput, nothing, no warning, no on and off? so I had to take it apart to unplug the battery to recharge it, but now it seems as if it won't hold a charge? cuz it quit shortly after the same day? kaput nothing? so again I took it apart to recharge it? ggrrr, ugh, lol, and now today it played, no issues, but I shut it off, and went to go use it just now and it won't turn back on??  
  
 I will take it apart once again to charge it up? but it seems as if the battery doesn't hold up very well after running it completley out? not sure just my guess? but now there something is wrong with mine aswell?? ggrrr ugh! lol, so looks like I will be having to send it back for a checkup?
  
 other then that I like using the FS+ along with RxMKII, and ASG-2s,


----------



## georgelai57

I returned my Zo FS for a full refund within the time limit. I'm sticking to my 2.3


----------



## warrior1975

Wow... Not happy to read this, I was dead set on getting one. Love to have adjustable bass and treble settings.


----------



## georgelai57

warrior1975 said:


> Wow... Not happy to read this, I was dead set on getting one. Love to have adjustable bass and treble settings.


 

 Please don't let me put you off. Each person's needs are different.
  
 I use my ZO2.3 as a supplement to my array (!) of DACs and Amps so the FS didn't really add much in my case. And I guess I'm more a bass head than a treble one so the adjustable treble did not do much for me. Most of the time I had to max the bass and treble on the FS.
  
 To be fair, their customer promise was honored. They refunded with nary a thought.


----------



## ANDEROAN

georgelai57 said:


> I returned my Zo FS for a full refund within the time limit. I'm sticking to my 2.3


 
  
 a little past the time limit for me, but I was thinking about returning it? as I am still very happy with my ZOv1, but the FS+ seems to add 2.5 times more to my music then the original ZO!
  


warrior1975 said:


> Wow... Not happy to read this, I was dead set on getting one. Love to have adjustable bass and treble settings.


 
  
 I thought that I read where they fixed this issue with the new ones, I was hoping that mine was a fixed one? and if not I wasn't bothered with having to fix it once in a great while? but 3 times in just a few days? a little more maintenance then what I was hoping for, but I am pretty sure it is only a simple fix from Digiziods end, I am hoping it is only as simple as sending me out a new battery? but I will drop a line to MixMoxie, and see what she has to say?


----------



## warrior1975

Thanks to both of you. I am definitely a basshead, so I plan on keeping it up all the time, not messing with treble too much. I certainly don't need another amp, or any new gear, but this interests me very much.


----------



## ANDEROAN

OH YESSS, the ZO is that and a whole lot more!!! all about that bass, bout that bass, not the treble, lol,
  
 I'd get the FS, skip the +, I never use the built in amp,


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Well treble adjustment is useful if you have overly dark sounding headphone. The usability would increase a lot though if you could also further dampen the highs if needed, perhaps then Signature DJs had worked out better for me for example if I had been able to do so.

 I've got a dilemma currently that I hope sometimes in the future digiZoid might be able to solve if they plan on taking the customization further, my trip to audio nirvana is dependable on it. I'd kill for a highly customizable EQ in a portable fashion. Why? Reason:

 1. OK I could use software EQs. *Problem*: They simply doesn't work out for me for two reasons A) sound quality B) Doesn't usually work universally with bit-perfect playback, only through windows audio service. I need a universal solution applicable to any audio playback.

 2.  I could get a hardware EQ for home use at least. *Problem*: The EQs are big and meant for racks, they typically lack headphones-targeted connectivity with weird XLR and whatnot outputs that isn't quite targeted for headphone use and if you try to output to the amp directly analog-wise via converter cables it result in less than ideal sound. There is NONE hardware EQs for headphone use.


----------



## warrior1975

If I do get it, FS it would be as well... I totally agree about EQ, I would love to have a real one for my portable setup. Some songs absolutely needed adjusting and the software EQ doesn't work like it should IME.


----------



## edztacy

coachhouse said:


> Did you send yours back to them ? Mine is doing the same thing plus I noticed some battery leakage when I reset it last night


 

 I ordered a replacement and when that comes then i am going to send back the old one and digizoid said they will reimburse me
  
 are any of you guys having trouble communicating with digizoid?? I am not getting any answers or even any shipping news about the new zo that i ordered


----------



## edztacy

anderoan said:


> well somthing is wrong with mine aswell?
> 
> when I ran the battery down the first time, it got low enough that it just quit playing music, and so I shut it off, but it would still turn on, so I recharged it without having to take it apart, and it played with no issues,
> 
> ...


 

 It sucks ey I waited to order my mine only when I read that digizoid fixed the battery problem but it seems not as alot of us seem to be having the same problem
  
 Also I tried this test i charged my battery to full and then turned it on and let it play til it got to orange and it took 6 hours and 10 mins but it seems as if i charge it to full and then listen to it on and off the charge seems to die in maybe 2-3 hours? if you guys get what i mean


----------



## nappiguan

This is depressing.


----------



## coachhouse

I sent them an email Monday 10/20 and have not yet received a response as of 10/22 . They are probably overwhelmed with this battery issue it's a shame because I really enjoy using it with my portable amps the leakage concerns me I'm certain it's on the last leg


----------



## Focker

They are a small company, so I'd probably encourage you guys to give them a little more time to address the issue. Mine is working great...been using it nearly every day with both my Audeze LCD-X and Beyer 1350. I've been dealing with these guys for two years, and have had nothing but positive interactions with them.


----------



## ANDEROAN

update: the recharge is holding, used it for a couple of hours yesterday, still turns on and registers a full charge! so that's cool, I will be more careful with recharging, hopefully I wind up getting close to the 10-12 hours of playback? but I will keep a close eye on it
  
                                  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  cuz I really like adding the FS into the music mix!
  
                                                             like what I've always said,
  
        it does to music what mortor does to brick, fills in the gaps and holds everything together!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
  
 hey MizMoxie, you should take that as marketing slogon! that would be ssooo cool!
  
 Digizoids ZO does to music what mortor does to brick, fills in all the gaps and craddles the music right into your ears!
  
 hey this would make a great contest! who can come up with a winning slogon! free replacemnet battery to the winner, LOL, just kidding, I'll let you decide on prizes, notice I said prizes plur, lol,


----------



## edztacy

coachhouse said:


> I sent them an email Monday 10/20 and have not yet received a response as of 10/22 . They are probably overwhelmed with this battery issue it's a shame because I really enjoy using it with my portable amps the leakage concerns me I'm certain it's on the last leg


 
  
 oh ok i ordered my new zo and sent them an email 2 days before you did so hopefully they get back to us soon.How long do you think your battery is lasting?
  


anderoan said:


> update: the recharge is holding, used it for a couple of hours yesterday, still turns on and registers a full charge! so that's cool, I will be more careful with recharging, hopefully I wind up getting close to the 10-12 hours of playback? but I will keep a close eye on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hopefully yours is alright and not like mine and coachhouses we thought ours was going to be ok after removing the battery but i guess not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 btw for u guys that use amazon out there are the shipping dates that they give accurate? because i ordered off them for the first time a pair of jvc sz2000 from japan and it said its gonna take a month for them to get here to australia argh


----------



## coachhouse

I received a message from Cindy @ Digazoid today 10/23 she mentioned a family emergency and apologized for any delay's . Guess I will package my FS up this weekend and send it in for repair. What I thought might be battery leakage was probably glue used to keep the battery secure but I'm still experiencing the shut down problem. I will say I'll miss it while it's gone !!


----------



## bmwdad

I received my zo3 in september and have never had a problem.  Although this is my first headphone system, I have had a very high end stereo, so I feel like I know how music both recorded and live recordings sound.
  
 For 200.+ I feel  the the zo3 is a good investment along with my nad headphones. 
  
 It will give you the impact that some of my older recordings lack.  It just makes them more enjoyable.


----------



## Sam L

looks like this thread is pretty quiet lately, so I'll throw in my 2 cents.  I've been listening to my zo fs daily lately, over the last month or so.  I really appreciate how well the svt technology was executed.  Bumping up the bass all the way to max never muddies the low end and appreciably gives more presence in the bass.  Same can be said with the treble adjustment.  As others have noticed, both effects tend to be head/ear phone dependent -- on some headphones maxing the bass all the way up to 32 doesn't do a whole lot, while on other headphones the difference is noticeable.  My hearing is not that great anymore, so when a couple of you guys are talking about the difference between 24 and 25, I'm kind of amazed at that level of discernment.  But I did notice on one of my earphones, I could hear the difference between 22 and 25, like night and day.
  
 I haven't had any battery non startup issues.  And I've already run the battery out a couple times by accident (left on).  One thing I wish was incorporated in the product is the ability to depress the wheel while adjusting bass or treble to allow +5 increments, so changing values from 0 to 32 doesn't take so long.
  
 All in all, I'm very please with this product.  Good job Digizoid!


----------



## Focker

My policy is not to take a negative issue to the forums until I've made several attempts to resolve it with the company first. Unfortunately my ZO FS+ has succumbed to the DOA battery issue. It's absolutely lifeless, which kills me because I was enjoying the hell out of it. I've made several attempts to reach Digizoid, through a PM to MizMoxie, an email through the company website, and a direct email to Paul, the owner, who so graciously helped me out when I bought my ZO2 a couple years ago. (A unit that I still have and use to this day.) I'm really hoping that someone will contact me so that I can get my issue resolved. I've been very vocal in my praise for this product, so it's disappointing that I'm now experiencing a lack of customer service.


----------



## Oregonian

I have the address to return the unit to for the fix. I got it in an email from them a couple of months ago so if you want it I'll get it for you.


----------



## Focker

oregonian said:


> I have the address to return the unit to for the fix. I got it in an email from them a couple of months ago so if you want it I'll get it for you.


 
 That would be great, thanks.


----------



## coachhouse

I sent my FS in Monday and sent them an email today using the Digazoid web page to see if they received it. Tonight I got a response that it was received and they were going to run tests and get back with me next week. I really was enjoying the FS the Grado 225's sounded better than I thought they could even the Ed8's matched with my portable amp were crazy good now they just sound like something is missing ! I ran my ZO1 with it but the sound now is muddy in comparison to the FS. I hope whatever is wrong gets a fix and wish the reply would have said they are sending me a replacement but maybe they are overwhelmed ? Patience will be my virtue but now my ears need to readjust to life without this little jewel again . I do feel they are working hard to debug [fingers crossed]


----------



## phrosty

There's certainly something to be said about making a dumb analog device rather than a full out software-driven digital one.


----------



## gikigill

So when is Digizoid selling it in Australia. I am itching for a demo and a review.


----------



## edztacy

I received my replacement zo fs and cindy said that their engineer had a look at it to make sure it was functioning properly before sending it to me.It worked for the first few days and now i am getting the same battery problems as the one I sent back
  
 thats one thing that i found wierd that there are no professional reviews for the zo fs this time but the zo2.3 there were alot of reviews online


----------



## edztacy

focker said:


> My policy is not to take a negative issue to the forums until I've made several attempts to resolve it with the company first. Unfortunately my ZO FS+ has succumbed to the DOA battery issue. It's absolutely lifeless, which kills me because I was enjoying the hell out of it. I've made several attempts to reach Digizoid, through a PM to MizMoxie, an email through the company website, and a direct email to Paul, the owner, who so graciously helped me out when I bought my ZO2 a couple years ago. (A unit that I still have and use to this day.) I'm really hoping that someone will contact me so that I can get my issue resolved. I've been very vocal in my praise for this product, so it's disappointing that I'm now experiencing a lack of customer service.


 
  
 have you taken the battery out then put it back in? or is it like full on dead even after you do that?


----------



## Focker

edztacy said:


> have you taken the battery out then put it back in? or is it like full on dead even after you do that?


 
  
 Want to make sure I'm being fair and updating my situation...Cindy did reach out to me from the company and gave me the steps that echo what Ed said above. I found a good German-made set of micro-allen wrenches on Amazon, got the plate off, unplugged the battery, and let it sit for an hour. Cindy suggested overnight, but I wanted to at least see if anything was different after a shorter time. The ZO came to life for a sec and then went dead again, so I went ahead and put it on the usb charger. I just checked and we're back up and running again. 
  
 Thanks also to Oregonian for the IM support. 
  
 Finally back to enjoying this fantastic little piece of gear...guess I'll keep it off the other charger and just use the laptop from this point forward.


----------



## edztacy

Good to hear that your ZO is up and running again focker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I only leave 2 screws on it now because it seems as if i'm having to take it apart once a week I guess its the price we have to pay if we want to be like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Have any of you guys that have the battery problem actually let the battery sit overnight like cindy suggested? because i'm too impatient and only let it sit for a few mins lol I wonder if we let it sit overnight if that would fix the problem for good


----------



## Focker

edztacy said:


> Good to hear that your ZO is up and running again focker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks 
  
 Cindy indicated to me in the email that the battery issue is linked to the way the ZO is charged. I have a little hub/plug thing that is designed for USB charging, and I use it to charge my Kindle and even the other ZO I have (ZO2). But apparently the best way to charge the current model is by using the port on a computer (?) She indicated that other means of charging may actually drain the battery instead of...actually, let me just paste the email instead of trying to explain it...here's what she said: 
  

```
[i][b]Are you using a standard USB 2.0 compliant power source (5V at a min of 500mA current) to charge ZO FS? Use of a charger that does not meet this standard may drain the battery rather than charge it. Charging additonal devices while chargeing ZO may also cause the failure of ZO to re-charge.[/b][/i]
```


----------



## edztacy

Hrms i'll try using a different charger next time i charge it but i'm not sure if it will help with the problems I have how it just dies and won't turn back on or take a charge even though the battery is more then half full hopefully it works though


----------



## ANDEROAN

well! I've! now! officially! refound! my! sweet! spot! in! audio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks! to! Mizmoxie & CO.!
  
                         and may I just say! WOW!!!!!
  
 I have what I think is an unusual rig? cuz I cram so much into my portable rig, (iPod>CLAS -R>Dou>FS>ASG-2s) and I just switched amps to go along with my FS+, I went from the RXmkII, to the Vorzuges amp Dou, and hubbity hub bub bub! very nice difference, both wonderful amps, but the Dou has some better synergy to go along with my beloved ASG-2's, and along with the FS = sweet spot! just an overal fun and engaging sound!
  
 ever since I got my first ZOv1 there hasn't hardly been many times when I haven't had digiziods gear in the mix, so I went old school with the FS, and I'm running it like I did with my ZOv1, and that is at the lowest bass setting, so I set my FS to 0, and the treble to 10 to edge out the treble just so over the very naturally abundant bass of the ASG's, and so now with the FS in the mix, the bass is lusciously controlled, and the treble is increased, and so my music is turned into some even more awesomer audio therapy!
  
 to me Digizoid has done such a wonderful job with the sound in general with the ZO, minus any bass boosting ability, or even now with the treble boosting ability with the FS series, so it adds to an even better soundstage, and instrument seperation and placement, and alot of other tech seek stuff that I'm not very good at? lol, I don't know, but I really really really like what I'm hearing, I guess its all about synergy? but one thing is for certain and that is Digiziod knows how to take my audio bliss to the next level! thanks MizMoxie and CO.!
  
 on a different note, only down side is the battery issues are a little bit of a hassle more so for some others it seems, I caught a break yesterdat though, cuz the FS cut the music out before it ran the battery completely down so I didn't have open her up to disconect the battery to get a recharge!


----------



## coachhouse

Just received word that my FS is in route to my mailbox ! Can't remember ever missing a piece of equipment more than the FS . The Grado 225's and DigiZoid FS are a match made in heaven tomorrow will be a special TGIF !!


----------



## bjamn

How does one go about actually getting a reply from Digizoid? Been about two weeks, no reply about my dead ZOfs...


----------



## warrior1975

Have you tried pming mizmoxie? I think that's her name here.


----------



## bjamn

Oh, no I didn't. She's with them? I'll give it a shot...


----------



## coachhouse

I sent an email from their website last night and got the reply today I have used the site for all communication and have had good luck with getting answers


----------



## Focker

coachhouse said:


> Just received word that my FS is in route to my mailbox ! Can't remember ever missing a piece of equipment more than the FS . The Grado 225's and DigiZoid FS are a match made in heaven tomorrow will be a special TGIF !!


 
  
 I have to agree...I was surprised how well the FS+ paired with my PS500s...sounds great


----------



## bmwdad

thinking about adding a woojer with the zo3   comments?


----------



## warrior1975

What's a woojer?


----------



## bmwdad

http://www.woojer.com/
  
 review      http://www.gizmag.com/woojer-review/34750/


----------



## rock&rollfrenchfries

in my pants...


----------



## ChrisSC

bmwdad said:


> thinking about adding a woojer with the zo3   comments?


 

 good in theory but no way I'm wearing a vibrator


----------



## warrior1975

Chris, how is your Z03 holding up? Still enjoying the sound?


----------



## Focker

rock&rollfrenchfries said:


> in my pants...


 
  
 That would be a party indeed!


----------



## ChrisSC

@ Warrior'75: yeah, it's rocking my world and perfect for gym seshs! I was a bit concerned about dead battery issues, but it seemed that they ironed this out, as I got mine after the issue was reported and my battery drained to zero a few times and recharging was not a problem. In terms of sound it just delivers good clean bass and I'm surprised it's not getting the attention that it deserves


----------



## Sam L

chrissc said:


> @ Warrior'75: yeah, it's rocking my world and perfect for gym seshs! I was a bit concerned about dead battery issues, but it seemed that they ironed this out, as I got mine after the issue was reported and my battery drained to zero a few times and recharging was not a problem. In terms of sound it just delivers good clean bass and I'm surprised it's not getting the attention that it deserves


 
  
 I've been on a bit of an integrated dac/amp binge for my laptop setup so my zo3 has been sitting on the shelf.  After readying your post, I just grabbed it and am listening to it at the moment.  You're right, dunno why this thing doesn't get more attention.  Not only is the bass clean, the treble is sublime as well.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

sam l said:


> I've been on a bit of an integrated dac/amp binge for my laptop setup so my zo3 has been sitting on the shelf.  After readying your post, I just grabbed it and am listening to it at the moment.  You're right, dunno why this thing doesn't get more attention.  Not only is the bass clean, the treble is sublime as well.


 


 Yeah, it's a really good quality bass boosting amp at the price, certainly worth the asking price sound quality wise. I find especially the midrange and bass tightness impressive. Although for my taste I'd even have slightly bigger headroom for bass quantity similar to ZO2.1 that works so well with the M-Audio Q40 headphones for EDM.


----------



## Focker

I had an experience with the FS that really impressed me last night. The lady friend and I decided to relax in bed and fire up a movie on the Kindle Fire. I was going to use a splitter, which I rarely do, and the only headphones we had two pair of were the super cheapo Amazon Basics headphones that we got on Black Friday for like $11. So I connected the FS to the Kindle Fire headphone output, then plugged the splitter into the output of the FS, and then connected the two pair of Amazon phones. I spent a few mins getting the FS dialed in (10 bass, 14 treble worked great) and fired up the movie. It was absolutely shocking how the FS transformed these uber-cheap headphones into some pretty damn good sounding audio! 
  
 I've always been of the belief that it's always best to spend the highest percentage of your money on the headphones/speakers as opposed to the amps, but the ZO FS can truly transform even the cheapest of headphones into something that is REALLY impressive. The ZO is a masteripece!


----------



## ANDEROAN

yeppers X2!
  
 the only time I haven't been using a ZO, is on my comute to work,
  
 I've been onboard since the ZOv1, I got them when sharper image carried that gizmo? and I was hooked,
  
 a transforming device!


----------



## Focker

anderoan said:


> yeppers X2!
> 
> the only time I haven't been using a ZO, is on my comute to work,
> 
> ...


 
  
 I came on board with the ZO2 a couple years ago and still use it to this day, so I can almost relate to your experience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 I'm really having a lot of fun trying different settings to see what works best with each headphone. It's pretty cliche to hear people say they have "rediscovered their music collection" after getting some new headphones or whatever, but with the current ZO it's almost like rediscovering your HEADPHONE collection all over again lol.


----------



## bozoskeletonz

Does this allow for a treble decrease, or is it only increasing the treble?  Thanks!


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

bozoskeletonz said:


> Does this allow for a treble decrease, or is it only increasing the treble?  Thanks!


 

 Only increase, I had wished for the ability to also decrease it, then Signature DJs had worked out pretty well for me (minus the comfort).


----------



## bozoskeletonz

Thanks for the reply! Thats disappointing, I was looking for an easy way to tame the treble on my HD700's.


----------



## ShibeSuchBass

Hey, I have a couple quick questions, hopefully I can get some help. I remember I subscribed to this thread when it first began before the FS came out, now I've been thinking about really getting it.
First, I already have a Fiio E11 and I love it, only thing I use it for is the bass boost, love booming bass. Why should I get an FS instead of sticking with my e11? Probably a dumb question, but I really am wondering. 
Also, what's the difference between the normal fs and the plus? Anyone find it worth the extra $55?
Lastly, would this be ideal for a portable/desktop amp, mostly for bass boost? What should I expect to be different between the Fiio E11 and this FS? 

Thanks for any help everyone


----------



## coachhouse

I have 2 amps with bass boost and feel like piggybacking the FS with either amp adds exactly what I want in terms of adding even more hard hitting bass or if in the mood adding treble both are super clean and expand the range of my headphones especially the Grado 225's . Because I already own the amps I could see no benefit in spending the extra $55. With my set up it isn't either or but combining the existing amps with the FS. You won't be disappointed it sounds great !!


----------



## ShibeSuchBass

coachhouse said:


> I have 2 amps with bass boost and feel like piggybacking the FS with either amp adds exactly what I want in terms of adding even more hard hitting bass or if in the mood adding treble both are super clean and expand the range of my headphones especially the Grado 225's . Because I already own the amps I could see no benefit in spending the extra $55. With my set up it isn't either or but combining the existing amps with the FS. You won't be disappointed it sounds great !!



What 2 amps that you have are you referring to? So you are dual amping? I thought that was bad because of noise or sibiance? What difference does the $55 more expensive FS+ have?


----------



## coachhouse

shibesuchbass said:


> What 2 amps that you have are you referring to? So you are dual amping? I thought that was bad because of noise or sibiance? What difference does the $55 more expensive FS+ have?


 

  I have the ALO MK3b and the Vorzuge Duo the Vorzuge is an extremely quite amp and the FS doesn't create any noise I plug it into the headphone out then plug my cans into the FS out and use the EQ on the FS to fine tune to my tastes which is bass heavy. As I understand the plus version has a amp that can be used with the EQ portion off which would make no sense to me since I already have 2 great amps . I have never audtioned the plus so I really cant make any kind of reference about it. I had trouble with my first FS when I sent it back for repair I really missed it ! It opened up my library mainly consisting of classic rock and blues to a whole new level . I've been on board with DigiZoid since the 1st series was produced and now own 1-2 and the FS it's like carrying an on board equalizer with my portable systems


----------



## Focker

shibesuchbass said:


> Hey, I have a couple quick questions, hopefully I can get some help. I remember I subscribed to this thread when it first began before the FS came out, now I've been thinking about really getting it.
> First, I already have a Fiio E11 and I love it, only thing I use it for is the bass boost, love booming bass. Why should I get an FS instead of sticking with my e11? Probably a dumb question, but I really am wondering.
> Also, what's the difference between the normal fs and the plus? Anyone find it worth the extra $55?
> Lastly, would this be ideal for a portable/desktop amp, mostly for bass boost? What should I expect to be different between the Fiio E11 and this FS?
> ...


 
  
 The ZO is nothing like the E11 (which I also have). It's a much more robust enhancement, but without adding any distortion or extra bloat. If you like low end "noise", then the ZO might not be for you. If you like a clean low end enhancement that will bring out the thump on tracks where the thump is present, while not artificially muddying up the bass for the sake of "boom", then the ZO is definitely worth a shot. I like Fiio products for what they are, but the ZO is in a different legue, IMO.


----------



## ShibeSuchBass

focker said:


> The ZO is nothing like the E11 (which I also have). It's a much more robust enhancement, but without adding any distortion or extra bloat. If you like low end "noise", then the ZO might not be for you. If you like a clean low end enhancement that will bring out the thump on tracks where the thump is present, while not artificially muddying up the bass for the sake of "boom", then the ZO is definitely worth a shot. I like Fiio products for what they are, but the ZO is in a different legue, IMO.



Thanks a lot. Finally can get kinda a comparison between the two. 

What do you mean by noise? Like sibiance and hissing kind of noise? 
I'm a big bass head, I love heavy bass and impact, so idk if the ZO would be suited for that. Can the FS get to a bass boost like the E11 or E12? I still want to try the FS, but I also am considering getting an E12 now.


----------



## garuda05

I just got my FS+ back from repair after Battery issues. I too missed it and used my ZO 2 while it was in the shop. I noticed a huge difference between the two. The clarity and detail, and presence of a fuller spectrum in sound separated ZO3 from ZO2. It exploit the subwoofer on my Sony XBA 40s.


----------



## Focker

shibesuchbass said:


> Thanks a lot. Finally can get kinda a comparison between the two.
> 
> What do you mean by noise? Like sibiance and hissing kind of noise?
> I'm a big bass head, I love heavy bass and impact, so idk if the ZO would be suited for that. Can the FS get to a bass boost like the E11 or E12? I still want to try the FS, but I also am considering getting an E12 now.


 
  
 Oh the bass bost is much more significant in the ZO than the Fiio, IMO. I just tend to distinguish between clean, crisp bass and boomy/bloated bass. Some people like bass that is over-exaggerated and bloated...which is what I'm referring to as "noise" lol. That's just not for me. I like a clean low end that can thump, but in a way that doesn't turn it into sloppy noise. The E11 can't come close to doing what the ZO can do in the low end, I just like to explain my personal taste so you have that information to consider. I'd give the ZO a listen if possible...that's always the best way to know if it's for you, but I"m sure I don't need to tell you that.


----------



## JoKool

I have a Woo Audio WA6-SE and Audeze LCD-3 cans. I'm using a Modwright Oppo BDP-95 tube universal player. I play SACD, DVD-A, and hi-rez FLAC files. I love the sound, but some recordings are lite on the bass.  When listening to the speakers, I can always bump up the subwoofer to compensate. Is the ZO FS+ going to be a good way to boost the bass on my cans? Will it degrade the sound? Anyone try this amp on a home system?


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

jokool said:


> I have a Woo Audio WA6-SE and Audeze LCD-3 cans. I'm using a Modwright Oppo BDP-95 tube universal player. I play SACD, DVD-A, and hi-rez FLAC files. I love the sound, but some recordings are lite on the bass.  When listening to the speakers, I can always bump up the subwoofer to compensate. Is the ZO FS+ going to be a good way to boost the bass on my cans? Will it degrade the sound? Anyone try this amp on a home system?


 

 Well besides using a high quality hardware desktop EQ which also has the benefit of ability to configure exactly how the bass is boosted, I'd say ZO FS might probably do the best quality job at boosting bass. For my taste ZO FS is doing it almost too "cleanly" because the bass is so tight & controlled it almost kills the excitement I'm looking for in EDM tracks which doesn't need the last step of refinement in bass. 

 The trebleboost adjustability would also become very handy for LCD3 which is not the brightest can out there and I'd imagine using ZO FS it would sound slightly bit too dark without upping also the treble level a bit since it's pretty smooth sounding at the lowest treble level. The treble adjustment steps are very small so it's easy to get exactly the preferred treble level.

 Although having said that I got no experience pairing it with a desktop setup but I believe Oregonian is using it with a retro'ish fullsize desktop source and the ZO FS also has upped the input voltage capability compared to the previous versions considerably but these ZO amps are special in that regard that they work best/sound cleanest when the source volume is set a bit lower and the ZO volume is turned up to a decent level, I'd say aprox vol level 150 - 175 or so on the ZO FS to leave more headroom and not making the signal too "hot" to avoid clipping.


----------



## JoKool

rpgwizard said:


> The trebleboost adjustability would also become very handy for LCD3 which is not the brightest can out there and I'd imagine using ZO FS it would sound slightly bit too dark without upping also the treble level a bit since it's pretty smooth sounding at the lowest treble level. The treble adjustment steps are very small so it's easy to get exactly the preferred treble level.


 
 I agree on the trebleboost also. I do like the warm sound of the LCD-3 and the mids are nuanced and articulate, but it does not have the brightest notes on the musical Christmas tree. I actually ordered the FS+ yesterday. Looking forward to playing around with it on the home system and my portable. Thanks for the info. I was getting a little preemptive "buyer remorse". I feel a little more confident that I did the right thing. Will post impressions after I get a little time with it. The accuracy thing should work in my favor because I listen to a lot of jazz with acoustic bass and classic rock, some classical, no EDM.
  
 It would be nice to hear what Oregonian has to say about the ZO with a desktop system.


----------



## JoKool

I received my ZO FS+ on Monday January 5. I connected it to an old 80gb Zune and Sennheizer HD590 headphones. It really enhanced the sound. I set it at 5 treble and 15 bass. I can understand how the ZO can be addictive. It's like upgrading to much better cans. However my primary purpose for the ZO was to be able to bump up the bass on music that was mixed a little lite on my home system (Oppo BDP-95 with Modwright tube mods, Woo Audio WA6-SE and Audeze LCD-3's). Here the ZO was a step down. I lost the black and detail in the mids and lows. Unenhanced, the system had a much tighter bass and punchier percussion. So the ZO goes back. If I used my portable player more I would have kept it. It really is a fun and dramatic upgrade there. I only use my portable about twice a year, when I'm traveling or camping. So, I can't justify the cost. Bummer.


----------



## epkrnftblluva

rpgwizard said:


> Well besides using a high quality hardware desktop EQ which also has the benefit of ability to configure exactly how the bass is boosted, I'd say ZO FS might probably do the best quality job at boosting bass. *For my taste ZO FS is doing it almost too "cleanly" because the bass is so tight & controlled it almost kills the excitement I'm looking for in EDM tracks which doesn't need the last step of refinement in bass.*
> 
> The trebleboost adjustability would also become very handy for LCD3 which is not the brightest can out there and I'd imagine using ZO FS it would sound slightly bit too dark without upping also the treble level a bit since it's pretty smooth sounding at the lowest treble level. The treble adjustment steps are very small so it's easy to get exactly the preferred treble level.
> 
> Although having said that I got no experience pairing it with a desktop setup but I believe Oregonian is using it with a retro'ish fullsize desktop source and the ZO FS also has upped the input voltage capability compared to the previous versions considerably but these ZO amps are special in that regard that they work best/sound cleanest when the source volume is set a bit lower and the ZO volume is turned up to a decent level, I'd say aprox vol level 150 - 175 or so on the ZO FS to leave more headroom and not making the signal too "hot" to avoid clipping.


 
 Hey RPGwiz, I've read a lot of your posts on the ZO2 and the ZO FS. I listen to a lot of EDM and am thinking of getting one of the ZOs to boost the bass. After I read your bolded part above, I immediately hesitated to jump on the ZO FS. Do you think I should just get the ZO2 for EDM?


----------



## phrosty

epkrnftblluva said:


> Hey RPGwiz, I've read a lot of your posts on the ZO2 and the ZO FS. I listen to a lot of EDM and am thinking of getting one of the ZOs to boost the bass. After I read your bolded part above, I immediately hesitated to jump on the ZO FS. Do you think I should just get the ZO2 for EDM?


 
 Both are fun. FS is tighter, has more power, and better quality. The 2 has a warmer feel. It's the difference between CDs and vinyl. Clearly what DigiZoid needs to do with the 3.1 is make a it a setting hahah.
  
I get the feeling that the ZO 2 was a bit more analog than the FS, but I could be wrong.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Which ZO 2 are we talking about? ^^ The ZO2.1 also had a noticeably different sound signature than ZO2.3.  

 The ZO FS is definitely the more neutral balanced sound signature which was kinda expected at this price point. Neutral sounds perhaps weird to say since most will bump up the bass a lot with it but I'm talking about voicing for the mids - highs range. I have the ZO FS+ myself and have the ability to switch off SmartVektor and doing so you really get a superb neutral balance I percieve, nothing is sticking out and there's lots of details. However I didn't buy ZO FS for neutral sound, I bought it for engaging sound signature which the SmartVektor provides more than enough without destroying sound quality. And no disabling SmartVektor on ZO FS+ won't lead you to a sound sounding near that of SmartVektor set to 0/0 bass/treble. It has distinct differences, the sound is a more transparent (compare "digital" sound vs "analog") and the highs are slightly bit crispier (but yea with SmartVektor set to 0 on treble the ZO FS sound very slightly bit smoothed out in the highs which is a good thing since it has the treble boost ability) and overall it's somewhat less "thick" sounding in exchange for really good microdetail/texture when SmartVektor is off. So the SmartVektor provides a bit colored sound for sure but it's a very nice one at that, no other processing on portable amps (I'm talking all the fancy "3D stage" kind of settings) do such a job like ZO does, it works so well and is so addicting for me the way it sounds that I kinda lose interest in other amps since I like that colorisation so much.  Like I'd summarize it shortly, it provides a more "speaker-like" sound.

 The different ZOs usually have different synergy with the headphones too, ZO FS is a fantastic pairing with Signature DJs for example while the ZO2.1 and ZO2.3 provides a decent pairing, a bit too "mushy" if being extremely analytical. While I very much enjoy ZO2.1 with my Q40 for example but equally some other cans the ZO2.1 can sound pretty muddy also depending on the source used etc. so I'm glad to have them all.


----------



## alebove

Hi all, 

This is my first post and I'm a bit of a noob when it comes to audio stuff so go easy on me 

Anyway, I'm very interested in the FS+ but the issue with the battery is a bit scary for me as I'm living in the UK and I'd rather avoid having to ship back to the US to get it repaired etc.
As far as you guys know, is the battery issue most likely sorted now or is there still a high risk to get one of the "faulty" units?

Cheers!


----------



## Focker

Alebove: Welcome to Head-fi. Although I get tired of hearing it all the time, I'll go ahead and initiate you since I've never had the opportunity: "Sorry for your Wallet!"  
  
 I think the batter issue just comes down to the way you charge it. Digizoid has a PDF about how to avoid over-discharging the battery and how to correct the issue if you do.


----------



## alebove

Thanks for the welcome! 
I had a feeling this will cause a drought in my wallet 

I've contacted Digizoid to see if they can ship to hotels in the US as I'm going to San Francisco in March so I could de-risk any chance of import taxes if they were to ship to the UK.

I'm also looking at local meet-ups in the UK, I haven't tried much audiophile equipment and it's difficult to make any choice without experiencing it first.

Cheers!


----------



## Focker

alebove said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> I had a feeling this will cause a drought in my wallet
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Not that you asked me for it, but I'll offer you a bit of advice based on the last comment you made: There are a TON of great audio products out there. And for every product, you'll have a hundred differnt opinions running the gamut from "it's awful" to "wow, this is the best (insert product type here) ever!!"  You're wise to take the approach of trying it out first, but my advice would be to always remember why we buy this amazing audio gear to begin with...the music. Or, in my case, the music, the movies, the internet and TV lol. It's easy to get on that roller coaster of always thinking the next shiny object that comes along is something you just gotta have. The problem is that there's an endless parade of shiny objects. So I would always remember to enjoy the music. We all get excited about new gear, but some folks get a little too caught up in that aspect of the hobby. 
  
 Just my $.02


----------



## alebove

Thanks, I think you're right in saying that at the end of the day we all love music and shouldn't overdo it - although we all love to spend and invest in our favourite hobbies.

I honestly didn't know at all about portable amps and DACs until recently. I bought the MDR-1RNC almost 2 years ago because I spend time in public transport (commuting from Kent to London for work, and have 5-10 business trips per year around EU and US).
The noise cancelling was a plus for me for the long flights, I was aware that those headphones when using the NC changed the sound a lot, but was conscious that the most of the time I was going to use them in passive mode and I liked the sound (plus I think they are extremely comfortable and have a good build quality).
Long story short I was googling to look if there were apps or physical equalisers, found out about the ZO FS and this forum


----------



## alebove

Another (probably stupid) question: does every amp include an equaliser, or is it only on specific models?

Thanks


----------



## Mmet

alebove said:


> Another (probably stupid) question: does every amp include an equaliser, or is it only on specific models?
> 
> Thanks



No,not every amp include equalizer.. Actually few amps had one .. And fewer has it implemented well ... Most of amps that have sound tweaking option has bass boost only .. Fewer has bass and treble.. Fewer of the fewer has crossfeed included too


----------



## StartRockToday

Did someone test sound signature (SS) and sound quality (SQ) of  SVT 00 lvl vs second clean amp in FS+ ? What are your personal experiences with FS+?


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

startrocktoday said:


> Did someone test sound signature (SS) and sound quality (SQ) of  SVT 00 lvl vs second clean amp in FS+ ? What are your personal experiences with FS+?


 
  


rpgwizard said:


> Which ZO 2 are we talking about? ^^ The ZO2.1 also had a noticeably different sound signature than ZO2.3.
> 
> The ZO FS is definitely the more neutral balanced sound signature which was kinda expected at this price point. Neutral sounds perhaps weird to say since most will bump up the bass a lot with it but I'm talking about voicing for the mids - highs range.* I have the ZO FS+ myself and have the ability to switch off SmartVektor and doing so you really get a superb neutral balance I percieve, nothing is sticking out and there's lots of details. However I didn't buy ZO FS for neutral sound, I bought it for engaging sound signature which the SmartVektor provides more than enough without destroying sound quality. And no disabling SmartVektor on ZO FS+ won't lead you to a sound sounding near that of SmartVektor set to 0/0 bass/treble. It has distinct differences, the sound is a more transparent (compare "digital" sound vs "analog") and the highs are slightly bit crispier (but yea with SmartVektor set to 0 on treble the ZO FS sound very slightly bit smoothed out in the highs which is a good thing since it has the treble boost ability) and overall it's somewhat less "thick" sounding in exchange for really good microdetail/texture when SmartVektor is off. So the SmartVektor provides a bit colored sound for sure but it's a very nice one at that, no other processing on portable amps (I'm talking all the fancy "3D stage" kind of settings) do such a job like ZO does, it works so well and is so addicting for me the way it sounds that I kinda lose interest in other amps since I like that colorisation so much.  Like I'd summarize it shortly, it provides a more "speaker-like" sound*.
> 
> The different ZOs usually have different synergy with the headphones too, ZO FS is a fantastic pairing with Signature DJs for example while the ZO2.1 and ZO2.3 provides a decent pairing, a bit too "mushy" if being extremely analytical. While I very much enjoy ZO2.1 with my Q40 for example but equally some other cans the ZO2.1 can sound pretty muddy also depending on the source used etc. so I'm glad to have them all.


 

 ZO FS+ with SVT off: More digital sounding, very neutral sounding. Good transparency and speed and texture, somewhat crispier overall. Maybe slightly bit higher sound quality but more "boring". For me the tradeoff isn't worth it since the difference is very small and the SVT brings a lot more fun listen.

 ZO FS+ with SVT 0/0: Thicker, smoother, highs slightly bit veiled. Slightly more body to mids. Slightly more depth in the soundstage (due to the highs being dulled out slightly bit it becomes hard to tell but if you increase highs slightly bit to the percieved same levels as off it becomes more clearly noticeable).

 TBH, I'm not even sure if SVT really impacts SQ negatively, in one way it enhances it almost too, the depth in particular do make it a lot more engaging.


----------



## squeakez

I have had the FS now for about a month and have had no issues regarding the battery. I am careful to not let it completely run down though. I usually listen for about 4-5 hours a night and charge it every other night even though it looks like I could probably get 3 nights out of it. I am totally loving this little unit! The SVT seems to add a dimensionality to the music that my FiiO e07k lacked. It is very engaging. I have the bass set at 32 and treble at 23. I have this paired with the Q40s (V-Moda audio cable + newer thicker HM5 pads) and a Dell Chromebook. The synergy is the best I've experienced thus far for a portable setup. I am not the typical portable user since I only use this sitting on my couch. But the couch is in the middle of a very large great room in an older home with no nearby electrical outlets. I hate getting out the really long extension cord just to hook up desktop components and then trying not to trip over them on my way to the kitchen. I recently sold my Vali/Modi stack for this reason. But, I have to say the ZO FS really sounds so much better than they did with my music - EDM - primarily Progressive House, Trance and Electronica. It is so much fun - I won't be parting with this anytime soon. Hopefully this will help someone who might be sitting on the fence because of the battery issues.


----------



## joeq70

My ZO FS is arriving today. Stay tuned because in a few days I'll be posting comprehensive impressions.


----------



## Focker

joeq70 said:


> My ZO FS is arriving today. Stay tuned because in a few days I'll be posting comprehensive impressions.


 
  
 Enjoy...it's a great little piece of gear


----------



## bmwdad

thread dead?  no professional reviews?  I own one, and like it, but was hoping for a continued discussion.


----------



## gikigill

Digizoid seems to have gone off distributors for the ZO3. Not a good sign since I was interested but not anymore.


----------



## Focker

gikigill said:


> Digizoid seems to have gone off distributors for the ZO3. Not a good sign since I was interested but not anymore.


 
 You lost interested because of distribution? Not sure I'm following that.


----------



## gikigill

Previously I could go to a shop in Melbourne and listen to them but the news is that Digizoid is going solo so no more auditions nor will they have shops selling them except online.

I almost bought the 2.3 but decided to wait for the ZO3.
Not sure if I want the ZO3 anymore.


----------



## Mmet

gikigill said:


> Previously I could go to a shop in Melbourne and listen to them but the news is that Digizoid is going solo so no more auditions nor will they have shops selling them except online.
> 
> I almost bought the 2.3 but decided to wait for the ZO3.
> Not sure if I want the ZO3 anymore.


 
 WOW !! a guy who auditions his audio gear before buying it !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... i am now about 2 years or so my purchases depends on reviews and specs ... because in my whole country there is no single audiophile or even a respectable audio gear shop !! lucky you


----------



## gikigill

Trust me most of my stuff was auditioned before buying.


----------



## Focker

gikigill said:


> Previously I could go to a shop in Melbourne and listen to them but the news is that Digizoid is going solo so no more auditions nor will they have shops selling them except online.
> 
> I almost bought the 2.3 but decided to wait for the ZO3.
> Not sure if I want the ZO3 anymore.


 
  
 I see. So being able to ship it back to them within 30 days if you dont like it doesn't do anything for ya?


----------



## gikigill

I have to spend money upfront, go to the post office then pack it all up to send it back when I can simply catch a tram to a shop and audition it and make my mind up. 

Digizoid needs my business, I don't necessarily need their product and by removing a point of access it's inconvenient.


----------



## ClieOS

If having retailer everywhere makes for a good business model for them, then I am sure they would have wanted to keep it.


----------



## warrior1975

How is build quality on this amp? I've debated getting it several times... Almost did again today.


----------



## ClieOS

warrior1975 said:


> How is build quality on this amp? I've debated getting it several times... Almost did again today.


 
  
 Pretty good. The only thing I wish to see is the LED screen can dim even more during idle, otherwise I have no complain.


----------



## Focker

clieos said:


> If having retailer everywhere makes for a good business model for them, then I am sure they would have wanted to keep it.


 
  
 Yep, it's not feasible to have every product available locally for audition. I love when companies have a return policy...my audio enjoyment has expanded exponentially from companies that do that.


----------



## Focker

warrior1975 said:


> How is build quality on this amp? I've debated getting it several times... Almost did again today.


 
  
 It's very solid...like a little tank. Significant upgrade from the ZO2.


----------



## bmwdad

how come no professional reviews?  anyone?


----------



## Sam L

honestly, I think there are just too many devices out there to review.  Also, I think the more niche a product is the harder it is to get into the public consciousness.


----------



## Sound Eq

i was wondering why all of a sudden my digizoid fs does not power on after i charge it
  
 i am worried now


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

sound eq said:


> i was wondering why all of a sudden my digizoid fs does not power on after i charge it
> 
> i am worried now


 


 Resetting the battery helps, I've only needed to do it once in the time I've owned one, over a half year now maybe? Of course it shouldn't happen at all for starters and it can be a pita to having to remove such tiny screws (had to buy one small enough for the screws, 1.27mm in my case, should be max 1.3 mm) but it's definitely worth it from how it performs sonically though. But why does screws always have to be so tiny, could be made slightly bit bigger and more ppl would already own a small enough allen wrench for them, this is definitely below the size you'll find in typical allen wrench kits. I had gone for 1.5 mm screws.


----------



## Sound Eq

rpgwizard said:


> Resetting the battery helps, I've only needed to do it once in the time I've owned one, over a half year now maybe? Of course it shouldn't happen at all for starters and it can be a pita to having to remove such tiny screws (had to buy one small enough for the screws, 1.27mm in my case, should be max 1.3 mm) but it's definitely worth it from how it performs sonically though. But why does screws always have to be so tiny, could be made slightly bit bigger and more ppl would already own a small enough allen wrench for them, this is definitely below the size you'll find in typical allen wrench kits. I had gone for 1.5 mm screws.


 
 how do i reset the battery what do i do after i open it the back


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

sound eq said:


> how do i reset the battery what do i do after i open it the back


 

 Just open the case and unplug the battery. Has a small cable to it.


----------



## Sound Eq

rpgwizard said:


> Just open the case and unplug the battery. Has a small cable to it.


 
 so i opened the back and unplugged the cable and put it back and still it does not work, i connected it to the charger and still nothing 
  
 now what shall i do


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

sound eq said:


> so i opened the back and unplugged the cable and put it back and still it does not work, i connected it to the charger and still nothing
> 
> now what shall i do


 

 I'd make sure you try start it a few times when the battery is out so the circuitry really drains completely. (It's how some network cards suddenly start working again on certain PCs at work too when it suddenly goes missing ). If it really doesn't help, guess you're out of luck then and need to contact DigiZoid.


----------



## ClieOS

If you have a multimeter or volt meter, you might want to measure the battery voltage and see what you got.


----------



## Sound Eq

clieos said:


> If you have a multimeter or volt meter, you might want to measure the battery voltage and see what you got.


 
 unfortunately dont own either
  
 really i am bumped by this i barely used it


----------



## Focker

sound eq said:


> unfortunately dont own either
> 
> really i am bumped by this i barely used it


 
  
 Take the batter out, disconnect cable, replace the battery, and charge it via the usb on your computer instead of a wall outlet or whatever you're currently using.


----------



## Sound Eq

What do u mean by replace the battery do u mean to buy a new one


----------



## Focker

sound eq said:


> What do u mean by replace the battery do u mean to buy a new one


 
 No, sorry, I just meant put it back into the ZO. A bunch of us had the exact same problem you are having...the ZO was apparently designed to be charged via a laptop. Other sources tend to drain the battery instead of charge it.


----------



## Sound Eq

focker said:


> No, sorry, I just meant put it back into the ZO. A bunch of us had the exact same problem you are having...the ZO was apparently designed to be charged via a laptop. Other sources tend to drain the battery instead of charge it.


 
 nothing worked i tried the above i gave up, what is driving me nuts is its barely used.
  
 now for me this is a huge problem, because i live in israel so how am i going to get that fixed by digizoid
  
 i will write an email to digizoid and share with you what they will reply to me.


----------



## ANDEROAN

ggrrr, ugh, lol, sorry to hear about your trouble, yes keep us posted, I am sure they will accomidate you, hopefully sending you out a new unit, as you mail yours back to them, easy peasy nice and easy, well all accept for customs? lol,
  
 I have my FS+ that I haven't used in a while, and have run the battery down at least a dozen times and have had to take it apart to disconnect the battery to get it to charge back up? pia, cuz as someone mentioned earlier the hex screws are ssssoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo small, lol, I've had to spend another $12.00 to get the right alan wrench to open it up? I am just glad that opening it up doesn't void the warrenty? or does it, lol, 
  
 I haven't used my FS+ in a while, was using my ZOv1 for a while, has a very different sound, better synergy for my gear, but as of late I am just going with my Graham Slees Voyager and the CLAS-R, which is hitting the audio spot for me! I was using the ZOv1 along with that set up, but no need with the GSV, as it hits and handles the bass very nicely,


----------



## Focker

sound eq said:


> nothing worked i tried the above i gave up, what is driving me nuts is its barely used.
> 
> now for me this is a huge problem, because i live in israel so how am i going to get that fixed by digizoid
> 
> i will write an email to digizoid and share with you what they will reply to me.


 
  
 I'm sure they'll take care of you...I've always had excellent service from them. I guess you just got a bum unit..happens to the best of us. It'll be worth the wait...I love my ZO.


----------



## Sound Eq

focker said:


> I'm sure they'll take care of you...I've always had excellent service from them. I guess you just got a bum unit..happens to the best of us. It'll be worth the wait...I love my ZO.


 
 i sent them an email 2 days ago and no reply yet


----------



## squeakez

Mine just died last night. I have had it for almost 3 months. I don't take it anywhere - just from the padded audio drawer to the couch and back. I had put it on to charge for an hour so I could use it in the evening and not run out of juice. It charged like normal with the orange light flashing but when I went to turn it on nothing happened. So I tried to hook it back up to the charger and it wouldn't show the charging light. I have emailed them so we'll see how it gets resolved. I am very disappointed because I really love that unit. It paired really well with a new pair of Fidelio X1s and my Dell Chromebook. I had to go back to the FiiO e07k and it was definitely a step backward in sound quality.


----------



## Sound Eq

squeakez said:


> Mine just died last night. I have had it for almost 3 months. I don't take it anywhere - just from the padded audio drawer to the couch and back. I had put it on to charge for an hour so I could use it in the evening and not run out of juice. It charged like normal with the orange light flashing but when I went to turn it on nothing happened. So I tried to hook it back up to the charger and it wouldn't show the charging light. I have emailed them so we'll see how it gets resolved. I am very disappointed because I really love that unit. It paired really well with a new pair of Fidelio X1s and my Dell Chromebook. I had to go back to the FiiO e07k and it was definitely a step backward in sound quality.


 
 me too and i emailed them i think we have a serious iussue here, what is going on here, can someone from digizoid jump in for gods sake


----------



## Focker

sound eq said:


> i sent them an email 2 days ago and no reply yet


 
  
 Most businesses in America don't work on the weekends.


----------



## Sound Eq

but the number of people comlpaining about the same thing is making seriously concerned


----------



## Focker

sound eq said:


> but the number of people comlpaining about the same thing is making seriously concerned


 
  
 I hear ya...I'm not meaning to downplay your issue, I can only speak to my own experience. I hope they get you squared away.


----------



## Sound Eq

focker said:


> I hear ya...I'm not meaning to downplay your issue, I can only speak to my own experience. I hope they get you squared away.


 

 no answer from them yet its been 3 days, I am really really concerned now


----------



## warrior1975

Sorry to hear...I wouldn't panic yet, as it was the weekend. You emailed on Saturday? If so that means they probably only checked emails yesterday. I'd say if you don't hear from by tomorrow I'd be concerned, right now I'd be frustrated. Best of luck. They are on Head-Fi too. I don't remember if I have the right name but I think it's something moxie, msmoxie... Sorry I don't recall exactly.

*mizmoxie* pm her. Maybe she can help


----------



## Sound Eq

warrior1975 said:


> Sorry to hear...I wouldn't panic yet, as it was the weekend. You emailed on Saturday? If so that means they probably only checked emails yesterday. I'd say if you don't hear from by tomorrow I'd be concerned, right now I'd be frustrated. Best of luck. They are on Head-Fi too. I don't remember if I have the right name but I think it's something moxie, msmoxie... Sorry I don't recall exactly.
> 
> *mizmoxie* pm her. Maybe she can help


 
 no answer from anyone at digizoid
  
 i hate it when companies ignore things, I will give them until end of this week, if they do not answer I will go bezerk in telling my story on all forums


----------



## warrior1975

Sorry bro... Did you pm mizmoxie?


----------



## Sound Eq

warrior1975 said:


> Sorry bro... Did you pm mizmoxie?



 


well i sent them an email, i will pm mizmoxie although i am disappointed by their customer service, as i the reply should come from their site and not from this forum.


----------



## warrior1975

I agree, you are right. At this point, a response from them would be good. I sent a message for you as well.


----------



## Focker

I sent one, as well, directing them to this thread...Im disappointed they dont list a phone number on their site. And the phone number I did have from a few years ago seems to be changed. Definitely getting harder to stand up for them.


----------



## Oregonian

Man, this amp had such high hopes pre-launch..............and the lack of CS is going to ruin their customer base!
  
@MizMoxie - please help the guys out here!


----------



## warrior1975

Very disappointed myself. I almost ordered this amp again, but went with Cayin C5...I love it, but it doesn't stack well with my 240


----------



## ClieOS

oregonian said:


> @MizMoxie - please help the guys out here!


 
 She hasn't been in the forum since January, just fyi. Also, for my understanding, she might have a new job awhile back.


----------



## Sound Eq

ok guys its been over 5 days since my email to digizoid about the issue why it does not power up and i read some people experience the same issue, i tried unplugging the battery cable and let it stay for a day unplugged and all other advices but nothing worked
  
 simply i will today start a warning thread to buyers about my total unsatisfactory experience that my advise is for people to avoid purchasing that device
  
 i am totally angry knowing i did not use it more than 10 times or little more and now its dead and what irritated more is the bad bad customer service


----------



## PsiCore

Yeah, the reported issues kept me away from pulling the trigger on this device. That's a shame, because it seems to be something really special, but not correctly tested...


----------



## Focker

Yep, it's a fantastic little amp, but I do not support any company that doesn't respond to their customer's issues in a timely manner. 
  
 Really disappointing. 
  
 In addition to Paul Berg's (owner) number being out of service, so is the main number for Digizoid. There is no activity on their Twitter account since last year. Both Paul Berg and Karen Berg (MizMoxie) are on LinkedIn.


----------



## Sound Eq

focker said:


> Yep, it's a fantastic little amp, but I do not support any company that doesn't respond to their customer's issues in a timely manner.
> 
> Really disappointing.


 
 what a disappointment really


----------



## Focker

https://who.godaddy.com/whoisstd.aspx?domain=digizoid.com&prog_id=GoDaddy&k=uSktWLDkRyISiZpPh+TIvsLLyIvLQ5R5e%2fJvzeYB53Sb7y7bpQ7p2whna1Wi9Cn4


----------



## warrior1975

That doesn't sound good


----------



## Sound Eq

focker said:


> https://who.godaddy.com/whoisstd.aspx?domain=digizoid.com&prog_id=GoDaddy&k=uSktWLDkRyISiZpPh+TIvsLLyIvLQ5R5e%2fJvzeYB53Sb7y7bpQ7p2whna1Wi9Cn4


 
 what is this site for


----------



## Focker

sound eq said:


> what is this site for


 
 Just info about their domain. 
  
 Wanted to pull some info off Google in case it might help those who are not able to obtain the help they need from Digizoid.


----------



## btinc

Interesting, my Z0 fs+ died on me and I sent them a email on March 23 explaining the problem they replied on the 24th with a address to send the unit in for a board replacement. My unit arrive at there address on March 27th and I got and email on April 2nd with a tracking number and note saying the unit was repaired and on it's way back to me. So they are there and I used the contact form on there website to contact them.


----------



## warrior1975

That's great for you, unfortunately that didn't happen for him. I sent an email as well, I don't have a device from them but up until this, I was interested, I've yet to hear back.


----------



## Sound Eq

cindy from digizoid replied back asking to ship in my broken unit and they will fix so i will ship to them in few days
  
 cindy explained to me that she had problems with her email and apologized
  
 so i will send them my unit and i will report back


----------



## ANDEROAN

that's cool happy to hear you got a reply from Cindy, I thought things like that only happened to me, ggrrr ugh, lol,


----------



## bmwdad

okay  now how about a professional review?


----------



## zaim

I've placed another order for one of these, I sent it back last December as mine had the battery issue.
  
 Hopefully I won't get a dodgy one this time


----------



## bmwdad

vacation for a month,  unit will not take a charge  emailed digiziod,  will tell you outcome


----------



## bmwdad

quick one day to respond to me, and cindy told me to send it in


----------



## zaim

Mine arrived on the weekend, really liking it so far. Seem to be flicking the treble between 16-32, 32 sounds great on certain tracks but on others its a little too bright. Still doing some more testing.
  
 I have noticed its taking a long time to charge, its been on charge for 4 hours now and its now showing full bar (still charging)


----------



## bmwdad

received my zofs back,  quick turn around,  and sounding great with my nad hp 50's


----------



## DexterMorgan

People are STILL having problems after more than 6 months after initial release?!
  
 Is there another iteration in the works?


----------



## Focker

dextermorgan said:


> People are STILL having problems after more than 6 months after initial release?!
> 
> Is there another iteration in the works?


 
  
 It's been six months already? Holy crap


----------



## DexterMorgan

focker said:


> It's been six months already? Holy crap


 
  
 I was wrong, it's been 9 months


----------



## PsiCore

dextermorgan said:


> I was wrong, it's been 9 months


 

 And still no professional review was born?


----------



## DexterMorgan

psicore said:


> And still no professional review was born?


 
  
 To be  honest, with the battery issues, and the amp dying out,  the $200+ ZO FS is not yet ready for a pro-review.


----------



## Sound Eq

i got my digizoid fs back from repair, and cindy was so so so nice, i am truly recommending them, they also added a free battery for free

the sound now with my fiio x3 2nd gen and digizoid fs is above anything i like so far with my shure 846, really great sound and great pairing

i love how i am back in control of bass and treble, thanks digizoid


----------



## Focker

sound eq said:


> i got my digizoid fs back from repair, and cindy was so so so nice, i am truly recommending them, they also added a free battery for free
> 
> the sound now with my fiio x3 2nd gen and digizoid fs is above anything i like so far with my shure 846, really great sound and great pairing
> 
> i love how i am back in control of bass and treble, thanks digizoid


 
  
 Congrats   Glad they are getting their act together


----------



## Sound Eq




----------



## Mmet

sound eq said:


>


 
 that stack looks nice


----------



## Sound Eq

i am a total new lover of digizoid, really it made my life easy instead of all the tiring hours of using eq in daps, now with the digizoid it does it in a sec and so amazingly well


----------



## Mmet

sound eq said:


> i am a total new lover of digizoid, really it made my life easy instead of all the tiring hours of using eq in daps, now with the digizoid it does it in a sec and so amazingly well


 
 can i attend for your impressions/review soon ?


----------



## Sound Eq

any one who likes eq and hates the eq in daps should buy the digizoid, its the best you can u buy to enjoy music the way you like it


----------



## brooklynlou

sound eq said:


> any one who likes eq and hates the eq in daps should buy the digizoid, its the best you can u buy to enjoy music the way you like it


 
 I'm tempted, but still holding off till I see a review of sorts. The phrases "Battery wont charge" and "Sent it back for repair" are scaring the bejeezus out of me for a $250 dollar unit ...


----------



## ANDEROAN

go with the FS, I got the +, and never used the amp part of it, I just sent mine back to DigiZoid, to get the battery fix, I used to beable to unplug the battery and just recharge it, but it sat around for quite a while now, and when I went to go charge it, nothing? unplugged the battery and still nothing?
  
 I will probably sell it after I get it fixed, cuz it's just not the same as my ZOv1!!!!!! not the same sonics? I swear by the ZOv1!!! seriously!!! the little bltch is the bomb, right now it is banging the **** out of my W4s!!! seriously banging the W4s, and they are not known for there booming bass, but with Ludas move bltch, its slams, and with every other song it's adding some meloiousness to the sound that has me tickled, I haven't found anything that comes close to what the V1 can do! not even the V2.5, or sad to say the FS+, of course it's connected to the Continental v3, which might have something to do with it, but **** the BASS!!! and it doesn't muddy up the music either, anyway I will glue the W4s in my ears! and not only the bass but it adds to the mids and treble somewhat, these W4s, are beating out my much loved ASG-2s? I am glad that I have 3 of the V1s, they are pricless!!!


----------



## Sound Eq

anderoan said:


> go with the FS, I got the +, and never used the amp part of it, I just sent mine back to DigiZoid, to get the battery fix, I used to beable to unplug the battery and just recharge it, but it sat around for quite a while now, and when I went to go charge it, nothing? unplugged the battery and still nothing?
> 
> I will probably sell it after I get it fixed, cuz it's just not the same as my ZOv1!!!!!! not the same sonics? I swear by the ZOv1!!! seriously!!! the little bltch is the bomb, right now it is banging the **** out of my W4s!!! seriously banging the W4s, and they are not known for there booming bass, but with Ludas move bltch, its slams, and with every other song it's adding some meloiousness to the sound that has me tickled, I haven't found anything that comes close to what the V1 can do! not even the V2.5, or sad to say the FS+, of course it's connected to the Continental v3, which might have something to do with it, but **** the BASS!!! and it doesn't muddy up the music either, anyway I will glue the W4s in my ears! and not only the bass but it adds to the mids and treble somewhat, these W4s, are beating out my much loved ASG-2s? I am glad that I have 3 of the V1s, they are pricless!!!


 
 but does the v1 make a lot of hiss with iems


----------



## ANDEROAN

nope not for me, not that I hear, never paid any attention, but no, the v1 is a pass thru when not on, with no volume control, and when it's on you won't hear any hiss, so it is source dependant, but with most hissing when the music is playing the hiss goes away, accept between songs and quiet passages,
  
 the v1 is no longer available? post in the sales thread with a wanted thread, I have 3, and might part with one,


----------



## Mmet

any news about the battery issues ? does that fixed in the new unites or so ?


----------



## zaim

I got mine a few months ago, the battery seems fine other than the fact that it takes a long time to charge.


----------



## Mmet

zaim said:


> I got mine a few months ago, the battery seems fine other than the fact that it takes a long time to charge.



Great to hear


----------



## ANDEROAN

I had recently sent my FS+ in for the battery fix, and got it back not too long ago, seems fine, but I mainly use the ZOv1, the other ZO's just can't hold a candle to how the original sounds? a beautifully sublime healthy basshead beating thumping tooling drooling drusting drating drumming daughting strumming eewing slathing  kind of sound?  well I be liking it alot, lets see I've been using it along in my various rigs going on three or four wonderful years now!
  
 although the FS has the ability to add bass and treble, it sounds sterile/analytical compared to the ZOv1, I wish DigZoid had kept to it's original basshead sound, it was WWAAYY more fun and soulfull!
  
 anybody want to buy on a slightly used/battery fixed FS+?


----------



## OnlyHazeRemains

Homepage says "Out of stock" just when i've managed to scrape together enough $$$.
  
 Cayin C5 it is then. Could even get a e12A on top for the same budget.
  
 Your loss digizoid...


----------



## phonomat

Yeah, happened to me just a couple of days ago. They're fresh out, visited the site to check the current price, and when I came back the day after they were gone. Bummer, could perhaps have gotten the last one of the batch ...
Although I'm not all clear on what that means. Are they gone for good, or will they be restocked? And if not, does anyone know if they have something new in the works? Otherwise, I think it's still a tie btw. Headstage Arrow and ForzAmp Duo for me.


----------



## DexterMorgan

Hope they are working on a new iteration...


----------



## bozoskeletonz

Just wanted to put a quick story here for everyone

I bought a used fs a few months ago and it sounded amazing, but I forgot to turn it off and sure enough it was totally dead. I emailed Digizoid and they were pretty awesome, they fixed it for me even though I bought it second hand. It was very impressive as they didn't have to help. They stand by their products, it's a great company. The sound is sublime and never fails to impress anyone who tries it. Just too bad this version was so plagued with the battery problems. Mines wonderful after a few months. 

I'm using them with some jh13 ciems and it easily takes them from cold to wonderfully warm but still technically great. They also sound fantastic with my hd700's.


----------



## yuletide

anderoan said:


> nope not for me, not that I hear, never paid any attention, but no, the v1 is a pass thru when not on, with no volume control, and when it's on you won't hear any hiss, so it is source dependant, but with most hissing when the music is playing the hiss goes away, accept between songs and quiet passages,
> 
> the v1 is no longer available? post in the sales thread with a wanted thread, I have 3, and might part with one,


 
 If you can bear parting with one... http://www.head-fi.org/t/788521/wtb-digizoid-zo-v1


----------



## ChrisSC

Just noticed that Digizoid is out of stock.. makes me wonder if there's anything on the horizon


----------



## ClieOS

chrissc said:


> Just noticed that Digizoid is out of stock.. makes me wonder if there's anything on the horizon


 
  
 No that I have actively tracked DigiZoid's website, though I think they were out of stock for awhile now?


----------



## ChrisSC

clieos said:


> No that I have actively tracked DigiZoid's website, though I think they were out of stock for awhile now?


 

  Oh, you may be right.  I haven't been on their site for awhile so I may be posting old news.  I hope they do come out with something new- I always liked the company and felt like they never got the recognition that they deserved.


----------



## phonomat

chrissc said:


> Oh, you may be right.  I haven't been on their site for awhile so I may be posting old news.  I hope they do come out with something new- I always liked the company and felt like they never got the recognition that they deserved.




Yes, I'm afraid it has been this way for quite a while now, so don't hold your breath.


----------



## zaim

Can confirm its been showing out of stock for many months now, I even emailed them to find out if they would be getting more or if there's a newer model on the arisen, no response received.


----------



## Oregonian

Wonder what happened with them............seems they are not in biz any longer based on your comment and others.


----------



## MuZo2

May be you can PM
MizMoxie


----------



## phonomat

muzo2 said:


> May be you can PM
> MizMoxie


 
 Last Online:
 3 weeks, 4 days ago
  
 Hm.


----------



## Focker

Theyve been exhibiting very unprofessional behavior for a while now, unfortunately.


----------



## ClieOS

focker said:


> Theyve been exhibiting very unprofessional behavior for a while now, unfortunately.


----------



## azel831

are these guys ded or wat? I'll have to go with oppo I guess


----------



## phonomat

Or VorzAmp. Or Headstage Arrow.


----------



## phrosty

My guess is that replacing everyone's ZO ended up being too costly to keep it going. The way the chip was glued to the board, it was probably not a simple software update. I do hope I'm wrong, I'd love for another ZO to see the light of day. Maybe they put it out as software, or can license the patent to another company.


----------



## ClieOS

phrosty said:


> My guess is that replacing everyone's ZO ended up being too costly to keep it going. The way the chip was glued to the board, it was probably not a simple software update. I do hope I'm wrong, I'd love for another ZO to see the light of day. Maybe they put it out as software, or can license the patent to another company.


 
  
 You kind of confuse me - why would digiZoid want to replace everyone's ZO? My FS+ works perfectly fine and certainly need no replacement on any part or software update. Besides, there is no such as thing as a software update for ZO.


----------



## sacabonos

Seems like a nice product.. I hope to hear from them soon.


----------



## Focker

I haven't been able to reach them in many months. Don't even care anymore.


----------



## Focker

clieos said:


> You kind of confuse me - why would digiZoid want to replace everyone's ZO? My FS+ works perfectly fine and certainly need no replacement on any part or software update. Besides, there is no such as thing as a software update for ZO.


 
  
 That's great for you. Meanwhile, those of us with the battery glitch are left with a $200 paperweight.


----------



## ClieOS

Did a pretty deep search and it appeals the key people in the company have mostly moved on after late 2014 / early 2015. While the business license is still holding (seems to almost got dissolved at some point in 2015), I'll guess the business is close to defunct at this point and I won't expect any actual help from them anytime soon.
  
 As for the non-charging battery issue, there is a way to fix it as mentioned quite sometime ago in this thread. You need to open the case up, unplug the battery and let it sits for awhile (a couple fo hours to overnight?), then plug it back and recharge it. After that, just don't ever let it drain completely and you should be mostly fine.


----------



## Focker

clieos said:


> Did a pretty deep search and it appeals the key people in the company have mostly moved on after late 2014 / early 2015. While the business license is still holding (seems to almost got dissolved at some point in 2015), I'll guess the business is close to defunct at this point and I won't expect any actual help from them anytime soon.
> 
> As for the non-charging battery issue, there is a way to fix it as mentioned quite sometime ago in this thread. You need to open the case up, unplug the battery and let it sits for awhile (a couple fo hours to overnight?), then plug it back and recharge it. After that, just don't ever let it drain completely and you should be mostly fine.


 
  
 That worked the first time, but not the second


----------



## ClieOS

focker said:


> That worked the first time, but not the second


 
  
 There is the chance that if the battery has been drained too far (or left uncharged for too long), it will go below its minimum safety voltage and the protection circuit inside the battery won't let you charge it again as a safety precaution as damaged battery can explode in rare case. In that case (and assuming you are handy with electronics), you might want to try to source a replacement battery. It should be 3.7V, 600mAH (precise number not that important as you can get slight larger or smaller capacity) , around 37mm x 21mm x 7mm, give or take 1mm or 2.


----------



## Focker

clieos said:


> There is the chance that if the battery has been drained too far (or left uncharged for too long), it will go below its minimum safety voltage and the protection circuit inside the battery won't let you charge it again as a safety precaution as damaged battery can explode in rare case. In that case (and assuming you are handy with electronics), you might want to try to source a replacement battery. It should be 3.7V, 600mAH (precise number not that important as you can get slight larger or smaller capacity) , around 37mm x 21mm x 7mm, give or take 1mm or 2.


 
  
 I really appreciate that. I liked the product and advocated for it quite a bit, but at this point i don't even care...I bought an Oppo HA-2, and even though it doesn't have the smart vector circuit, I'm more that happy with the sound. 
  
 If I ever do give a crap again, I'll revisit your post and give that a shot, though...thanks for mentioning that.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

The same thing happened for me and I haven't been able to recharge it again and no responses anymore from the support either so I'm fairly sure at this point they don't have any plans to come back.
  
 Here might be a convenient solution: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dtoys-and-games&field-keywords=600mah+3.7v+x5c&rh=n%3A165793011%2Ck%3A600mah+3.7v+x5c
  
 Looks to be quite the same size and all. Actually there's plenty of such offerings, seems like a popular quadcopter uses those same batteries why there's battery packs of 4 or 6 or so batteries with a charger from several manufacturers.


----------



## Sam L

rpgwizard said:


> The same thing happened for me and I haven't been able to recharge it again and no responses anymore from the support either so I'm fairly sure at this point they don't have any plans to come back.
> 
> Here might be a convenient solution: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dtoys-and-games&field-keywords=600mah+3.7v+x5c&rh=n%3A165793011%2Ck%3A600mah+3.7v+x5c
> 
> Looks to be quite the same size and all. Actually there's plenty of such offerings, seems like a popular quadcopter uses those same batteries why there's battery packs of 4 or 6 or so batteries with a charger from several manufacturers.


 
  
 PSA for those replacing your battery, this one doesn't fit.  Its both a tad too big and the molex connector is not the right one.  I'm ordering a different battery in its place to find a proper placement


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

sam l said:


> PSA for those replacing your battery, this one doesn't fit.  Its both a tad too big and the molex connector is not the right one.  I'm ordering a different battery in its place to find a proper placement


 
  
 As a headsup, I got in contact with digiZoid to fix it for me. Went smooth and suprisingly quick to be a Finland->US->Finland RMA.


----------



## MS1605

Hey, been scouring the internet with no luck and figured I would drop a message here. If anyone has a Zo FS+ laying around they are not using much and would like to get rid of it, shoot me a PM. Im dying to try one of these guys out.


----------



## jmills8

ms1605 said:


> Hey, been scouring the internet with no luck and figured I would drop a message here. If anyone has a Zo FS+ laying around they are not using much and would like to get rid of it, shoot me a PM. Im dying to try one of these guys out.


 Look in the Classified section.


----------



## MS1605

jmills8 said:


> Look in the Classified section.


i went 27 pages back in the classifieds.


----------



## Sound Eq

ms1605 said:


> i went 27 pages back in the classifieds.


 
 i will sell mine digizoid fs wich has an additional battery look at the classifieds


----------



## MS1605

I saw ypurs but im looking for the +


----------



## Sound Eq

ms1605 said:


> I saw ypurs but im looking for the +


 
 i think the + is not that of important as it does not give anything extra of substance than the fs


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

I have the FS+ but I'm not sure if I can sell mine, I mostly prefer the older v2.1 but it depends on source/headphone combo as they will have slightly different sound signatures with these two versions of ZO. The FS+ has cleaner more laid-back presentation with larger staging while v2.1 has this forward (but warm) intimate/energetic sound signature with a bit heftier bass boost capability although less transparent but for the music (hardstyle) I like the most it's not an issue but if the headphone or source is overly bassy and more warm sounding the FS+ will usually fit better.  
  
 Would also suck to have one of my family members leave the house as I have ZO v1, ZO v2.1, ZO v2.3 and ZO FS+. ^^  (addicted to ZO's Smartvektor sound).


----------



## Sound Eq

for a person that does not own a totl dap, i honestly can say that the digizoid fs is a great device for what it offers
  
 i do not see what the real benefit of the fs vs fs+
  
 so for anyone interested in buying mine you are welcome
  
 if i do not own a fiio x7 and soon to own cowon plenue s i would not have thought of selling the digizoid fs


----------



## bozoskeletonz

How did you get your hands on an additional battery?  Thanks


----------



## bozoskeletonz

Looks like these are back up for sale on the digizoid website, but don't bother.  I emailed them a month ago asking for help and was just ignored.  

Great product, awful support.  Not worth it.


----------



## Szeto

Sorry for bumping old thread, but just want to make sure with you guys..
Is Digizioid dead now? I mean, I still can press buy button and it lead to paypal where is stop and need to make sure that I am not paying for nothing..


----------



## OnlyHazeRemains (Dec 11, 2017)

I Mailed them a few months ago inquiring about the Z0 FS+ when it came back on sale. Got a reply that they dont ship internationally (in particular Europe) anymore.


----------



## rpeebles

Hello... is Digizoid Dead as a Dodo ???

They still have their site with Buy Now ?

I do not want to send my payment... to nothing !

Thanks !!


----------



## rpeebles

As an alternative, is anybody selling their Digizoid ? 
Model & cost ?

Thanks !


----------



## Bryce H.

Just thought this was the best place to say that I was able to purchase a ZOFS+ from Digizoid a couple months ago, and I have been wanting to post this for awhile.  It had me worried because the first week after ordering I didnt get any replies.  But finally I received a reply and they said something was wrong with the email (they showed me that they did try to reply), and that they could only send a raw polished aluminum (not black) version.  I accepted and received it within 10 days.  I can post pictures later if anyone needs to see them.


----------



## BruceBanner

Dodgyiest company ever...


----------



## rpeebles

Bryce H. said:


> Just thought this was the best place to say that I was able to purchase a ZOFS+ from Digizoid a couple months ago, and I have been wanting to post this for awhile.  It had me worried because the first week after ordering I didnt get any replies.  But finally I received a reply and they said something was wrong with the email (they showed me that they did try to reply), and that they could only send a raw polished aluminum (not black) version.  I accepted and received it within 10 days.  I can post pictures later if anyone needs to see them.



Thank you for the info. I have been after one for years....please tell me what it is like !
Thanks and best regards.


----------



## Bryce H.

rpeebles said:


> Thank you for the info. I have been after one for years....please tell me what it is like !
> Thanks and best regards.




Honestly, it still has the hiss from the zo2.3

I would have thought they fixed that.  And it didn't sound impressive at first, so I did a comparison with the zo2.3 and the ZOFS+ does still have the bass, just added more trebel so everything seems a bit clearer I guess.

I would buy the normal version, not the plus, in the future. Or maybe the Headstage enhanced bass boost if I could afford that one.  

I am guessing the guy who runs this company is just busy or had too much problems within or outside this business so now is just on the back burner.  Just my guess though.. he was very accommodating and apologetic and gave a few extra accessories.  I an still happy I was able to get one of these

Here are a few pics


----------



## Bryce H.

Hopefully the photos work this time


----------



## RPGWiZaRD (Aug 15, 2018)

You are forgetting its a family owed business and I bet it's more like a project than a traditional company (a knowledgeable entreprenour's showcase to put out something special), maybe they will sell it in small quantities stil as long as supplies last but I think it's very uncertain if we ever see any new product again I feel like or how long they will still keep selling stuff at all. Had it become a huge instant success and very profitable things might have been different, they did have very good start with the older ZO amps but Zo FS did have a very rough start and it was the lack of beta testing phase which would have had to be done a lot more extensive and probably through beta testers around the world before they had gone retail with it.

All things said, I still use my DigiZoid ZO2.1 to be exact, with the M-Audio Q40 the chemistry is PERFECT and the bass response with this combo is like nothing I've ever experienced and I simply cannot enjoy listening to headphones anymore without using ZO so I hope sometimes in the future I'll still be able to replace the battery if it goes totally bust, I do have a spare one too! In fact, I got them all.  The latest ZO FS while sounding a bit more technically refined as in less "in-your-face" and thus more expansive soundstage wise and with a bit more sparkly trable range, the older ZO2.1 that I use is a very different signature and very in-your-face and warm/lush presentation but still with very natural sounding highs to my ears even if the presence or resolution or whatever is not as high, I still connect with the music better with ZO2.1 than ZO FS, I feel ZO FS would pair better with overly "in-your-face" and warm sounding headphones again but it also doesn't have as much punch to the bass as its previous versions, it's still impressive but it just can't deliver the ZOMG-PUNCH to your face bass (and a very impressively detailed and texture one at that) that is highly addicting with EDM style music (I'm a hardstyle enthusiast myself) compared to ZO2.1 / 2.3.

In a way ZO has ruined my headphone hobby as I don't have any reason to try out any expensive headphone amps anymore as even if they sound technically impressive, it's the sound signature of the ZO amp I use that just keeps me so addicted I don't give a **** in how much more detailed or how much more microdetail or precise it may be, the ZO2.1 keeps me dancing uncontrollably when listening to Hardstyle.... there's no Schiit or whatever amp that will achieve the same.


----------



## Bryce H.

RPGWiZaRD said:


> You are forgetting its a family owed business and I bet it's more like a project than a traditional company (a knowledgeable entreprenour's showcase to put out something special), maybe they will sell it in small quantities stil as long as supplies last but I think it's very uncertain if we ever see any new product again I feel like or how long they will still keep selling stuff at all. Had it become a huge instant success and very profitable things might have been different, they did have very good start with the older ZO amps but Zo FS did have a very rough start and it was the lack of beta testing phase which would have had to be done a lot more extensive and probably through beta testers around the world before they had gone retail with it.



That's pretty much what I meant when you said that I was forgetting that it's a family owned business and that you bet its bbn more like a project.  I think we are understanding and saying the same thing


----------



## rpeebles

Bryce H. said:


> Honestly, it still has the hiss from the zo2.3
> 
> I would have thought they fixed that.  And it didn't sound impressive at first, so I did a comparison with the zo2.3 and the ZOFS+ does still have the bass, just added more trebel so everything seems a bit clearer I guess.
> 
> ...



Bryce, thank you, very kind. Which link did you use to get it ? How long did it take to reach you ?


----------



## rpeebles

Bryce H. said:


> Hopefully the photos work this time


Many Thanks ! Much obliged.


RPGWiZaRD said:


> You are forgetting its a family owed business and I bet it's more like a project than a traditional company (a knowledgeable entreprenour's showcase to put out something special), maybe they will sell it in small quantities stil as long as supplies last but I think it's very uncertain if we ever see any new product again I feel like or how long they will still keep selling stuff at all. Had it become a huge instant success and very profitable things might have been different, they did have very good start with the older ZO amps but Zo FS did have a very rough start and it was the lack of beta testing phase which would have had to be done a lot more extensive and probably through beta testers around the world before they had gone retail with it.
> 
> All things said, I still use my DigiZoid ZO2.1 to be exact, with the M-Audio Q40 the chemistry is PERFECT and the bass response with this combo is like nothing I've ever experienced and I simply cannot enjoy listening to headphones anymore without using ZO so I hope sometimes in the future I'll still be able to replace the battery if it goes totally bust, I do have a spare one too! In fact, I got them all.  The latest ZO FS while sounding a bit more technically refined as in less "in-your-face" and thus more expansive soundstage wise and with a bit more sparkly trable range, the older ZO2.1 that I use is a very different signature and very in-your-face and warm/lush presentation but still with very natural sounding highs to my ears even if the presence or resolution or whatever is not as high, I still connect with the music better with ZO2.1 than ZO FS, I feel ZO FS would pair better with overly "in-your-face" and warm sounding headphones again but it also doesn't have as much punch to the bass as its previous versions, it's still impressive but it just can't deliver the ZOMG-PUNCH to your face bass (and a very impressively detailed and texture one at that) that is highly addicting with EDM style music (I'm a hardstyle enthusiast myself) compared to ZO2.1 / 2.3.
> 
> In a way ZO has ruined my headphone hobby as I don't have any reason to try out any expensive headphone amps anymore as even if they sound technically impressive, it's the sound signature of the ZO amp I use that just keeps me so addicted I don't give a **** in how much more detailed or how much more microdetail or precise it may be, the ZO2.1 keeps me dancing uncontrollably when listening to Hardstyle.... there's no Schiit or whatever amp that will achieve the same.


Very interesting viewpoint, Thanks !


----------



## Bryce H. (Aug 15, 2018)

rpeebles said:


> Bryce, thank you, very kind. Which link did you use to get it ? How long did it take to reach you ?



I just went to their website, then click buy and then pay with paypal.  I think it took almost 2 weeks... like 12 days or so if I remember correctly

Edit: I should say I was skeptical and hesitant to order because of reading everything and limited email support or replies, but I decided to take the risk since their webpage did update this year with the option to buy available. To me it meant they were probably at least able to fill an order, regardless of the support I may or may not receive


----------



## rpeebles

Bryce H. said:


> I just went to their website, then click buy and then pay with paypal.  I think it took almost 2 weeks... like 12 days or so if I remember correctly
> 
> Edit: I should say I was skeptical and hesitant to order because of reading everything and limited email support or replies, but I decided to take the risk since their webpage did update this year with the option to buy available. To me it meant they were probably at least able to fill an order, regardless of the support I may or may not receive


Bryce...Thank You ! Yes, I had not previously dared to press Buy...


----------



## rpeebles

Just a (hopefully) final question...how does it compare to " Headstage enhanced bass boost " ?  Getting tempted....


----------



## Bryce H.

I dont know how it compares. I have just read good things about the Headstage amp.  And the enhanced bass boost version is good from what I understand. Just expensive (for me at the moment)


----------



## rpeebles

Bryce H. said:


> I dont know how it compares. I have just read good things about the Headstage amp.  And the enhanced bass boost version is good from what I understand. Just expensive (for me at the moment)



Thank You !


----------

